# Official 11/19 Raw Discussion: Heart attacks and WASHRAGS



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nothing special on the website. Just making this thread to get early discussion in. Should be interesting to see the directions they go in after the PPV results.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can't wait.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Couldn't tell who the three guys were at first, but when Cole said, "That's Roman Reigns", I couldn't help but think, "is it time?" Then Cole said "Dean Ambrose". Cool to see these guys up on the main roster.

Here's what is scary. WWE has been known to feed stables to one guy and ruin them, however I hope they know what they have in Ambrose and Rollins. I don't much about Reigns, so I can't speak to him. 

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time in a while that I am actually really excited for Raw. Is it because of Austin, Rock or Lesnar are going to appear on the show? Nope, it is because 3 NXT guys. 2 of which are promising, 1 of which has been highly anticipated since the start of the year. 

It's actually quite amazing. It was the same effect when Nexus debuted, I mean who'd of thought the likes of Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel could make you get excited for what was to come the following weeks? Us wrestling fans love unpredictability, the shock factor and many wrestling fans around the world tonight were shocked. 

I hope they really have planned this and not just thought fuck it we're gonna have to debut you some time lets just throw you out there now, you're all gonna get eaten by Ryback eventually anyway etc. etc. 

Are they part of Heymans little "gang"? Are they essentially a Nexus mark 2 and just want WWE contracts? Will they be recruiting anyone new? Were they 'hired' or apart of a Brad Maddox plan? Who knows, hopefully we find out tonight!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

EXCITED. YES. AMBROSE. ROLLINS. REIGNS. 

We. Have. Change.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Ambrose will get mic time to cut a promo like this:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Haven't been this excited for Raw in a while. Can't wait to see Ambrose and what the WWE has planned for him. Also, we might be getting a new stable. :mark:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AGAIN, FUCK ME FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!! My stupid fucking job!!!!!! I missed the only debut I've been waiting forever.
Fuck my life completely. Fuck fuck fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does ANYONE know where I can see it???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Actually excited about.. not just "well I'll watch" but actually "what the hell is gonna happen... I have to see this".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can't. Wait.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



blur said:


> If you can stream it, go to around the time RAW starts-15 minutes before it begins.


So not until tomorrow??
I don't even get off until the time RAW starts.
Life sucks a hairy asshole right now, and this just makes it worse.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

might have to be forced to watch RAW now. I missed their debut, but really happy Ambrose & Rollins got to the main roster. Hopefully they don't end fed to Ryback.

I am sure Maddox will be a part of the stable with Rollins, Ambrose, & Reigns


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> So not until tomorrow??
> I don't even get off until the time RAW starts.
> Life sucks a hairy asshole right now, and this just makes it worse.



Oh I thought you wanted to see RAW.


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Should be interesting, Sadly, knowing WWE they will probably just drop the ball with the angle but RAW will definitely be interesting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



blur said:


> Oh I thought you wanted to see RAW.


FUCK. YES!!!!
Thanks man!!!
I can't even imagine the marking out that happened during this. I'm gonna have to go back in the SS thread and
read it.:lmao:lmao wow, I would've been going INSANE!!!
Thanks a ton!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> AGAIN, FUCK ME FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!! My stupid fucking job!!!!!! I missed the only debut I've been waiting forever.
> Fuck my life completely. Fuck fuck fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does ANYONE know where I can see it???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMnEDKQra1o

here you go man


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I definately can't wait to see what the WWE has planned for Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns. I've heard about Ambrose, and the same goes for Rollins. I haven't heard anything about Reigns, though. Are they a part of a stable along with Maddox? Are all of them aligned with Punk and Heyman? I'm so looking forward to RAW tomorrow night!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow pins Bryan clean this week in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Clearly gonna be a stable with Punk as leader, they waited until Punk pinned Cena and then took off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE.com


> It may have been the most contentious ending to a Survivor Series main event since Mr. McMahon changed the course of WWE history 15 years ago on a cold Montreal night.


I obviously didn't see the ppv, and don't know how the whole vibe felt throughout the night. 
But with the results I've read, it seems like this ppv could go down in history as the turning point, and the dawn of a new era.
IF they follow through and don't drop the ball like usual.
Some people don't want to put all the blame on Linda's Senate race, 
but maybe it was one of the most intricate parts to what we've gotten lately. 
Especially what we've gotten for the past (maybe) 2 months when we were getting closer to the race.
I know Mattel still plays a big role, but maybe now we can actually get some edge and passion.


----------



## Gunmouse (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Got front row seats (not floor seats) to RAW. Super pumped!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*






If you don't know who Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins is or why you should care, this is your answer.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah. Super pumped just b/c of the ending from Survivor Series tonight. Count me in. :mark:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

6 ft 4, 225lbs of Vanilla Midget?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



blur said:


>


He's 6'4, bro. You're reaching.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Agree with everyone else saying its the first time they've been excited in ages. I really hope WWE doesn't screw this all up! Looking forward to seeing what direction they are gonna take with it on RAW.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



iwatchwrestling said:


> He's 6'4, bro. You're reaching.


And he's more known for promos than ring work. You know, like Malenko and them other vanilla midgets.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dean "DA MAN" Ambrose to talk or WWE can GTFO.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

After seeing that clip of how SS ended I'd say it looks more likely that Punk is involved with Ambrose and Co. since they stuck around until after he pinned Cena. I doubt we'll get a clear answer tomorrow but hopefully the groundwork for it is laid and Dean gets to talk.

As for the other aspects of the show...

-Hopefully Ziggler gets to cut a nice, long promo about being the sole survivor. Tonight seems like the start of his WHC push so he's got to start doing more talking and not be thrown into the AJ/Vickie mess.

-I'm sure we'll get more Show/Sheamus continuation and just thinking about it makes me tired. Sheamus has been in WHC title matches since Mania so it's time for him to drop down the card a bit but unfortunately we're in for at least one more match.

-The tag title scene should be a little different tomorrow assuming that Rhodes will miss some time. Possibly the beginning of a Sandow/Otuna pairing?

-Judging by the SS results Del Rio was made to look pretty strong. I wonder if he's finally done with Orton or if they're going to drag that snoozefest of a feud on for another month.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You know why I'm excited right?



Gunmouse said:


> Got front row seats (not floor seats) to RAW. Super pumped!


You lucky bastard.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> You know why I'm excited right?


Yes, but you're excited every week.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I have the chance to see CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Tyler Black, Claudio Castagnoli, & Jon Moxley all on RAW tomorrow. How did things get so awesome in the span of a day? 

:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> WWE.com
> 
> 
> I obviously didn't see the ppv, and don't know how the whole vibe felt throughout the night.
> ...


The senate race played a role... whether they admit it or not. I mean, it isn't really a coincidence that the violence tuned down for a while then suddenly, only weeks after her loss, Sheamus goes off on Show, Orton teases the punt (something that was "banned" wasn't it?) and then some edgier tones. While they won't go AE levels with Mattel (or at least not likely to), it's clear it was massively toned down to limit "controversy" for the senate race.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

C'mon, folks. Let's please not spoil this quality goodness with kneejerk hair-trigger talk of the "dawning of a new era" again.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> Yes, but you're excited every week.


Not as excited as this time!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Nothing will top that ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> C'mon, folks. Let's please not spoil this quality goodness with kneejerk hair-trigger talk of the "dawning of a new era" again.


I was simply just responding to the post that WWE.com had about the montreal screwjob (which ultimately dawned in the Attitude Era)
No, I'm not a crazy one who thinks there needs to be a new AE or that we're about to enter one.
We're not in that time, and I don't want to go back to that time. I want it to be 2013 and fresh.
And with that I want an edgier product, not katie vick edgy but passionate type of edgy where people are pissed and have a REASON to be and want to fight instead of "you have belt I want" or "You bad, I good, let's fight". 
I want true distinct characters, and I want things to have meaning again 
(yes, even in a fictional world, just like a movie) so I can care about it!
I do believe however that with the start of the new year, the new debuts, Linda losing, the results of SS, and everything, that we are at a turning point. A very important turning point for WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> C'mon, folks. Let's please not spoil this quality goodness with kneejerk hair-trigger talk of the "dawning of a new era" again.


Moxley is gonna beat Cena clean tomorrow and gonna eventually be the new face of the company.

Ok, I'm being facetious, but a post of that nature might come up thanks to the marking level right now. I'm not gonna be that delusional. I'll enjoy seeing Black & Moxley on the program no matter what roles they play. It's just fun to know wrestlers I really enjoy are gonna get their time on a bigger stage like Monday Night RAW.

Watch as the 3 new guys might not even show up or till the very last moment of RAW. That could make this place explode with a negative reaction.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well, you could be right and you've certainly supported your case with sterling efficacy.

I was predicting Ambrose debuting at or the night after Survivor Series for a long time simply because of the timing of the election and all that and it looks like I may very well have been onto something. With Linda losing, the ratings kind of stagnant-to-downright bad and the product being very weak recently, it seems like someone somewhere wants to fix things, and we've seen signs of it with the Miz face turn, the tease of Orton turning heel, I suppose you could even say Big Show taking the WHC from Sheamus because it logically sets up a new potential megastar babyface to dethrone Big Show (realistically at WM29, and the likeliest candidate obviously being Ryback), and now the events of Survivor Series as the proverbial icing on the cake.

So, perhaps there is something to it and I hope that there is. 

Without being wild-eyed or slavish toward CM Punk and the whole promise of change he quite vociferously allowed himself to represent nearly a year and a half ago, it's not altogether absurd to consider that the "process," as it were, would take a lengthy, long and windy road and for a long time be a case of "one step forward, two steps back" until enough time had passed and a sufficient number of complications were removed to make things genuinely, unmistakably "better" for the product at large. 

But, I'll remain cautious and sober regardless, overall... Granted, my curiosity and excitement has been piqued by these very recent events and for the first time since the October 15th Raw the week after I attended the Sacramento, CA Raw on October 8th, I'm actually looking forward to Raw again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Moxley is gonna beat Cena clean tomorrow and gonna eventually be the new face of the company.
> 
> Ok, I'm being facetious, but a post of that nature might come up thanks to the marking level right now. I'm not gonna be that delusional. I'll enjoy seeing Black & Moxley on the program no matter what roles they play. It's just fun to know wrestlers I really enjoy are gonna get their time on a bigger stage like Monday Night RAW.
> 
> *Watch as the 3 new guys might not even show up or till the very last moment of RAW. That could make this place explode with a negative reaction.*


Yeah, I hope that doesn't happen. That would be awful.

They need to cut a group promo the way Evolution did during their "unveiling" on that historic episode of Raw all those years ago. A promo that convinces the audience that this group represents the future of WWE, with Punk as the head, Heyman as the managing shepherd, Rollins as the undergraduate pupil who's apt to turn babyface on his mentor down the road, Reigns as the brutish, hulking enforcer and Ambrose as the complete wildcard.

Hope they pull it off, and let them _look strong_. And not just for one night or a couple of weeks but for a sustained period of time. Maybe give the babyfaces some rays of hope around the holidays but otherwise, it should be nearly complete dominance by these guys. You only make your babyfaces stronger with that strategy while obviously boosting the credibility and image of your heels.

Welp, I know WWE's gonna fuck this up.

Prove me wrong, Vince. In fact, Vince... Just go away. Let Triple H, Punk and Heyman book it.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Hope they pull it off, and let them _look strong_. And not just for one night or a couple of weeks but for a sustained period of time. Maybe give the babyfaces some rays of hope around the holidays but otherwise, it should be nearly complete dominance by these guys. You only make your babyfaces stronger with that strategy while obviously boosting the credibility and image of your heels.
> 
> Welp, I know WWE's gonna fuck this up.
> 
> Prove me wrong, Vince. In fact, Vince... Just go away. Let Triple H, Punk and Heyman book it.


Sigh, the story of our lives.

Fingers crossed on this being every bit as good as it is supposed to be.

I have faith because I believe Heyman and Punk have been planning this since at least the summer. The tweet in my sig is from July and we're just now seeing it come to fruition in November. It's an exciting time to be a wrestling fan again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, I hope that doesn't happen. That would be awful.
> 
> They need to cut a group promo the way Evolution did during their "unveiling" on that historic episode of Raw all those years ago. A promo that convinces the audience that this group represents the future of WWE, with Punk as the head, Heyman as the managing shepherd, Rollins as the undergraduate pupil who's apt to turn babyface on his mentor down the road, Reigns as the brutish, hulking enforcer and Ambrose as the complete wildcard.
> 
> ...


Only came up with that thought via not knowing what their plan for them is. Vague response, but you never know if they go for some dumb angle to where Punk & Heyman try to deny any association with them a la Brad Maddox. Holding off on things when it should be, as you said, established from the immediate start. 

I'm getting a Nexus vibe here overall. Not in any real terms of similarities. More-so on the idea that they have this new plan that's sparked great interest for their company only with the lingering thought that they could fuck it up. We all know, or at least I thought so, Nexus was great upon its start. It had its eventual decline, but it had its time on top. That's what this new faction needs, only OBVIOUSLY w/o the decline. Let the decline come in the story. By dissension or something on that level. _(great call, we ALL know Black can pull from the group as a face no problem. AOTF style)_ Don't let bad booking ruin this. That's my one request I plea to the WWE at this moment. Let this pay off for at least Black & Moxley. They've excelled in FCW/NXT respectively. So now lets give them due and establish them on the main roster. 

We'll be able to form more of an opinion after tomorrow. Right now I'm liking the prospect of this. I'll keep an open mind. The marking/excitement probably is the cause for that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That is cool, *CM Jewels*. Good point. There seem to be signs that this was at least tentatively planned by some of the major players themselves.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Only came up with that thought via not knowing what their plan for them is. Vague response, but you never know if they go for some dumb angle to where Punk & Heyman try to deny any association with them a la Brad Maddox. Holding off on things when it should be, as you said, established from the immediate start.
> 
> I'm getting a Nexus vibe here overall. Not in any real terms of similarities. More-so on the idea that they have this new plan that's sparked great interest for their company only with the lingering thought that they could fuck it up. We all know, or at least I thought so, Nexus was great upon its start. It had its eventual decline, but it had its time on top. That's what this new faction needs, only OBVIOUSLY w/o the decline. Let the decline come in the story. By dissension or something on that level. _(great call, we ALL know Black can pull from the group as a face no problem. AOTF style)_ Don't let bad booking ruin this. That's my one request I plea to the WWE at this moment. Let this pay off for at least Black & Moxley. They've excelled in FCW/NXT respectively. So now lets give them due and establish them on the main roster.
> 
> We'll be able to form more of an opinion after tomorrow. Right now I'm liking the prospect of this. I'll keep an open mind. The marking/excitement probably is the cause for that.


Great collection of thoughts, and I agree that there are some obvious parallels between this new faction and the impact Nexus made when they debuted and all of that. 

The prospect is high. I think what helps is that WWE really chose three good, well-rounded individuals who each represent something unique and different from one another in this faction. Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins... You almost couldn't get three more different guys from one another from WWE's "farm," so to speak, together than these three. And yet they all somehow fit, it would seem, in the group, right off the bat. 

In that sense--and also that this is a limited number of men, rather than Nexus which sort of ran the risk, immediately, of seeming ill-formed and bloated compared to most of the highly effective stables of the past--I think this faction actually has the potential to completely outdo Nexus from its inception, its progression and its conclusion.

Of course, all the potential in the world can't buy results, so it's up to WWE to foster what they've given birth to and do right by it. We'll see, but for the moment I'll take a glass of optimism juice and cross my fingers and wear the red tropical shirt tomorrow night that I'm sure aided the Giants through the postseason last month and everything else to hope and believe and ensure that this faction has the appropriate launch.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback to destroy Ambrose in the 10pm slot, you all know it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> Great collection of thoughts, and I agree that there are some obvious parallels between this new faction and the impact Nexus made when they debuted and all of that.
> 
> The prospect is high. I think what helps is that WWE really chose three good, well-rounded individuals who each represent something unique and different from one another in this faction. Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins... You almost couldn't get three more different guys from one another from WWE's "farm," so to speak, together than these three. And yet they all somehow fit, it would seem, in the group, right off the bat.
> 
> ...


First thing that jumped into my head when I read about the results tonight. Nexus.

Absolutely I say the prospect is high. I'm not gonna pretend I am, but I'm pretty unfamiliar with Reigns. Recently heard he's related to former WWE wrestler Rosey. So, he's apart of that large Samoan heritage that's been synonymous with WWE for decades. There's potential there by name basis alone. Funny, how after I heard that I also jumped onto Priceless back in 2008 as a trio. Although, I probably shouldn't bring up Manu since he didn't really reap the rewards of a successful WWE career. Back on topic...then you have Black & Moxley who I'm plenty familiar with and know have the tools to be presented in order to make this work. Moxley is the mic guy and Black can be the athlete of the bunch. I'm gonna go out on a limb to claim they might make a strong duo considering their chemistry with each other. It fit so well as opponents that it could be there as teammates. Where these 3 have their differences, that's where they find their strength collectively, I'd imagine.

Potential doesn't bring home the bacon, as they say. It can sound good all it wants, although we have to see where it goes. That's what matters. You're on the money there. While I've only recently soured on the current WWE product over the last few months - I can firmly say that this is gonna be the most anticipated RAW for me since the post WrestleMania show. If your shirt has any cosmic powers, then by all means wear it. We all want this to this work out beautifully. (Y)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They have failed time and time again at every potential angle the past few years.
I'm only giving this one a chance because of all the people involved, and how everything is playing out.
If tomorrow is as good as we're all hoping it to be then we could finally be turning the page to a new chapter.
But we won't really know until around Mania time if all of this potential will come to fruition.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I bet they don't put Punk with them as a stable. But it's something to look forward too.

But I have this feeling Brock) that they wont use the NXT guys at RAW.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I:m pretty excited for raw. Also interesting to see where this goes. I'm worried this could end like Maddox and all 3 will get squashed my Ryback


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the first Raw I have been legitimately excited for in a long fucking time. Fuck please WWE, please don't let me down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Please don't squash them Vince, please... Don't use them as Ryback's program for the next month, and instead use him as THEIR program.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time I've been excited about Raw in months.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE is going screw this up like they do everything else. I hope to be pleasantly surprised, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Posted this in the other thread:



> So glad I wasn't on the forum for that last night. Sounds like it was a headache to deal with lol. I think this is fine for Ambrose and Reigns since they are heels but not Rollins. This guy is a face through and through. He's the NXT Champion. I don't like him debuting like this. Given how random the whole thing is, I suspect they'll pull another Maddox here, tell us Punk had nothing to do with it and they'll be gone in 2 weeks back to NXT. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest tbh.


Yeah, I'm not digging Rollins as a heel and think it's a bad call. Reigns only just debuted on NXT about 2 weeks ago and I think it's a bit early for him. The only guy who makes any sense is Ambrose. For these reasons I'm leaning towards them acting like this never happened and the NXT guys either don't appear or have one segment to explain why/get murdered by Ryback and that's the end of it. 

I'm nowhere near as excited for this as most of the rest of you because I never let myself get excited for anything WWE does anymore. They are a constant disappointment. But I suppose I have to give them this, maybe they are trying for once. I doubt it but maybe they'll surprise me. Raw is an interesting one for sure but I think we're going to have a lot of disappointed people on our hands come 11pm tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Yeah I haven't looked forward to a RAW more than this in ages. I can't wait. :mark:*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

^ Hey 1 question. Why is the purple-haired girl buttfucking the Japanese guy?

._.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I bet they don't put Punk with them as a stable. But it's something to look forward too.
> 
> But I have this feeling Brock) that they wont use the NXT guys at RAW.


I think they'll show up only because they identified them by NAME. That has to mean something.

Then again, maybe not, this is WWE. Vince has already changed his mind at least 10 times since the main event ended.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/cm-punk-t...e-reign-wwecom-exclusive-nov-18-2012-26069872

exclusive with Punk & Heyman after he won. pretty funny


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Abandon hope...all ye who enter here lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I think the payoff for Rollins here will be if this grows into something big and he can do the eventual split. I had faith in him getting over as a face upon a more traditional debut, but I'm sure splitting from Punk or Ambrose (who I'm assuming will get over as a heel with the WWE crowd) would be enough to cement him as a quick face who is established within the company.

All WAY beyond wishful thinking. I know. Merely speculating. I have time. A little under 12 hours, in fact. I'll keep the ideas floating around until the WWE decides to crush them.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is probably going to be one of the most anticipated RAW's this year. Let's see if it's worth it.
Not going to miss it for sure.

I just hope these 3 (especially Ambrose) are not just a filler and will eventually disappear. That would be such a slap in the face of the IWC. :lol


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Count me in among those that's really excited for this show. I'm well aware that the risk of things playing out badly is quite large but what fun would life be if you didn't allow yourself to hope?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

MIZ last night finally show off he can be the main eventer.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_s_Heel_Turn_Reason_for_Cena_s_New_Gear.html



> - There has been talk of having a major celebration for WWE Champion CM Punk on tonight's RAW as he celebrates 365 days with the strap. This isn't confirmed but there were rumblings over the weekend of debuting the new WWE Title design soon.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


actually nice to see this. but if it does come to fruition its obvious what will happen.....


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Knowing the writers they have around now, I have a feeling we won't even get to hear from Ambrose, Rollins etc. They might do another lame run-in at the end of the show, or they might just not show up at all. They already had Maddox save Punk and they kind of distanced him from Punk and Heyman, hell he might just disappear. Same with Ambrose, Rollins and...the other guy 



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_s_Heel_Turn_Reason_for_Cena_s_New_Gear.html
> 
> 
> 
> actually nice to see this. but if it does come to fruition its obvious what will happen.....


It would be the perfect time to reveal a new belt actually, I really hope they do this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It might happen. Well, I've been slightly optimistic enough for one day. I won't believe it till I see it. It can't be a step in the wrong direction. I hope.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk will debut a new title saying is the end of the Cena Era. Cena comes out to interrupt and this sets up the TLC main event between Cena & Punk.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just to play Devil's advocate, I wonder if the guys who interfered weren't Ambrose and Rollins what the consensus would have been? I'm surprised I've seen no "Oh Punk retains again like a pussy" posts.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'll just say this...Ryback is gonna destroy Dean and everybody else from this point until the Royal Rumble. Without question. The payback is coming and they're gonna get chumped out BIG TIME.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dino's here!! Give him a live mic in the ring tonight and let the magic happen! Oh, and Seth can have a mic too. This is the first time I've been excited about Raw in a while.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> First time in a while that I am actually really excited for Raw. Is it because of Austin, Rock or Lesnar are going to appear on the show? Nope, it is because 3 NXT guys. 2 of which are promising, 1 of which has been highly anticipated since the start of the year.
> 
> It's actually quite amazing. It was the same effect when Nexus debuted, I mean who'd of thought the likes of Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel could make you get excited for what was to come the following weeks? Us wrestling fans love unpredictability, the shock factor and many wrestling fans around the world tonight were shocked.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.

WWE has got me in that dangerous position of looking forward to Raw and wanting to know answers to questions. I say dangerous because quite often in recent months/years when there's been expectation about, you get let down.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## a401524 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Electronic cheers rained down from Internet wrestling dorks everywhere as three individuals who appeal to ten percent of WWE's audience made their unheralded debuts.

Dean Ambrose has been hyped up by the IWC as if he was Bret Hart, Randy Savage, Hulk Hogan and HBK all rolled in to one


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You reckon the WWE would be as stupid as to not put the three guys on Raw tonight?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> You reckon the WWE would be as stupid as to not put the three guys on Raw tonight?


Hopefully they learned something from what they did with Maddox, which just became extremely boring and made the ending of HIAC worse.

Since Cole made an effort to say their names during the ending last night I think that they'll be featured. Now I just hope that they'll be allowed to actually make an impact since WWE desperately needs more heel power (yes, despite that both world champs are heels).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Ryback doesn't run through all of them like a joke, and at least make em look credible.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This has to be the top 3 one of the most antisipated RAW'S this year! Fuck me Ambrose has just made most of the IWC watch RAW again. Expect high ratings on this one. FUCKING AMBROSE! Sorry guys, he has to be the most antisipated IWC guy ever to debut on TV. So I would mark out if we start off with Dean Ambrose on the mic at the start of RAW. I would never of thought this would happen a week ago. WELCOME TO THE FUTURE.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> This is probably going to be one of the most anticipated RAW's this year. Let's see if it's worth it.
> Not going to miss it for sure.
> 
> I just hope these 3 (especially Ambrose) are not just a filler and will eventually disappear. That would be such a slap in the face of the IWC. :lol


 has been known to troll the IWC several times, so even tho I'm excited and anticipating this nights RAW I'm not holding my hopes to the moon, because most likely they will be feed to ryback or some kind of other stupidity

like I said last night, nowadays you just have to enjoy those little mark out momments and that's it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just give Dean the fucking mic and let him do work, WWE. Haven't been this excited for Raw in awhile.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm legit excited for RAW. I just hope WWE don't fuck it up.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Im not expecting shit from WWE. I know within 4 months this awesome storyline will go down the flush, but I WILL enjoy for as long as it goes.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

John Cena & Ryback vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns tonight with Punk and Heyman on commentary. That will probably be the main event.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm still upset that Crisp killed Dean Ambrose in the opening scene of Kindergarten Cop in the back area of that mall.

Hopefully they don't kill him off too early tonight too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> John Cena & Ryback vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns tonight with Punk and Heyman on commentary. That will probably be the main event.


Why Cena? He wasn't even harmed, if anything it was Rybacks fault he lost the belt.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Something has to happen between Ryback and Cena since Punk will be starting his feud with the Rock soon.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat November angle lol.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I predict Dean Ambrose will deb--
Oh, wait...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't see why Maddox would be apart of it. He would undeniably kill the credibility of this angle. He should try to hang acting like he knows and then the trio completely destroys him for a half hour. It will make this angle more legit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



The_Jiz said:


> I don't see why Maddox would be apart of it. He would undeniably kill the credibility of this angle. He should try to hang acting like he knows and then the trio completely destroys him for a half hour. It will make this angle more legit.


It would be great to see Maddox as a hanger-on particularly as his most notable moment prior to HIAC was when he ripped off Ambrose in a promo. They hinted at that too in a WWE.com article.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I always have to chuckle at how much of one big-ass running marketing campaign WWE has become. The Pay-Per-View last night ends with a cliff-hanger? "Tune in tomorrow night to the longest reigning weekly episodic television show in history, WWE Monday Night RAW, LIVE on USA at 8/7 CT. Follow us on Twitter @WWE and use hash tag #RAW to follow all the action!" Then we see the guys come out wearing their newest merchandise in-between "Did you know?" segments & commercials for WWE DVDs.

It's like an Indy promoter handing out flyers & trying to hock t-shirts but on a much, much bigger scale. :lol

I would call the call-ups The Hangmen Three or The Vermin.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why Cena? He wasn't even harmed, if anything it was Rybacks fault he lost the belt.


Because by WWE logic Cena was affected too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Because by WWE logic Cena was affected too.


Actually, you're not wrong with WWE logic.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

The Survivor Series ending has created a ton of buzz and lots of viewers who left back in September will probably be watching tonight (I think the rating could be the first 3+ in over 2 months) WWE have to put on a really good show to draw these viewers back in if they do some stinker episode we have been used to for the past 2 months then they can kiss these viewers goodbye until Rock comes back.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

don't get ye hopes up, and they don't really care about draw rates any more, just merch sales


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

I was thinking the same thing. I've been struggling through WWE programming as of late, even on fast forward it's a chore. It took me 5 fucking days to get through RAW. FIVE. 

I'm really interested in this Paul Heyman group, but I'm quite sure WWE will fuck it up like all factions they've had bar Evolution. If the guys debuted in a smarky city it would have been GOLD from the crowd reaction. That's why I wish SS was in MSG again this year, but whatever lol.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

i hope this isn't Brad Maddox no.2. Just something to make Punk steal another victory, no long-term plan to continue the storyline.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ambrose promo, Ambrose promo, Ambrose promo, Ambrose promo.

Please god. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> I always have to chuckle at how much of one big-ass running marketing campaign WWE has become. The Pay-Per-View last night ends with a cliff-hanger? "Tune in tomorrow night to the longest reigning weekly episodic television show in history, WWE Monday Night RAW, LIVE on USA at 8/7 CT. Follow us on Twitter @WWE and use hash tag #RAW to follow all the action!" Then we see the guys come out wearing their newest merchandise in-between "Did you know?" segments & commercials for WWE DVDs.
> 
> It's like an Indy promoter handing out flyers & trying to hock t-shirts but on a much, much bigger scale. :lol
> 
> I would call the call-ups The Hangmen Three or The Vermin.


"OH MY GOD KING, ITS THE VERMIN." :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can see Maddox returning tonight. How is that even possible? Brad Maddox was only booked for one match but he never had a WWE contract. Ryback attacked him after the match and since Maddox only had a contract for one match and is not a regular WWE performer, Ryback pretty much commited assualt. I think that's going to be Heyman's way of bringing back Brad Maddox. He will put a lawsuit against WWE forcing Vince to hire him and give him a one million dollar contract.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> "OH MY GOD KING, ITS THE VERMIN." :lmao


Because they're rats, you see. It's better than "The Nest" or "The Flock" imo. ;-)

"OH MY GOD KING, IT'S THE NEST." :lmao

Who thought that would work?

Plus, then Dean Ambrose can be The Rat King!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I think 'The Pride' would be a decent moniker.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What I would do tonight is have Punk and Heyman again plead their innocence and claim they had nothing to do with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns attacking The Ryback. Then have Brad Maddox be revealed as the one who sent in those three guys and the apparent ring leader of this group. BUT in a swerve it will revealed later on that it was Punk and Heyman all along. BUT in a another swerve it was really Heyman and Brock Lesnar BUT then its actually revealed Heyman is with Triple H as they look to take over the company with a new business model. Heyman could screw Lesnar at 'Mania during HHH/Lesnar II.

Triple H wants to prove his worth as COO and eventual CEO of the WWE and he, alongside Vince's arch nemesis Paul Heyman are going to take over the WWE with an influx of free thinkers and dedicated workers. THEN once HHH is in power, he screws Heyman out of the WWE or something.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to Raw. But as always they tend to fuck it up, so who knows.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



sbuch said:


> What I would do tonight is have Punk and Heyman again plead their innocence and claim they had nothing to do with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns attacking The Ryback. Then have Brad Maddox be revealed as the one who sent in those three guys and the apparent ring leader of this group. BUT in a swerve it will revealed later on that it was Punk and Heyman all along. BUT in a another swerve it was really Heyman and Brock Lesnar BUT then its actually revealed Heyman is with Triple H as they look to take over the company with a new business model. Heyman could screw Lesnar at 'Mania during HHH/Lesnar II.
> 
> Triple H wants to prove his worth as COO and eventual CEO of the WWE and he, alongside Vince's arch nemesis Paul Heyman are going to take over the WWE with an influx of free thinkers and dedicated workers. THEN once HHH is in power, he screws Heyman out of the WWE or something.


:russo


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao i love it how people who dont know ambrose are labeling him as a midget though he is probably bigger than all of them


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Would love to see this develop into a stable, much like SES. Punk, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns and (potentially) Maddox tearing shit up until the Royal Rumble. Please... just don't feed them all to Ryback or Cena! Let this become massive and have The Rock take them down, if anyone, at the Rumble.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao i love it how people who dont know ambrose are labeling him as a midget though he is probably bigger than all of them


IWC logic - everyone who comes from indies is a midget.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Where does Lesnar fit in all this


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brad Maddox hired the three NXT guys. It's not even a question at this point. Maddox is far from done with this story.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is Brock Lesnar & why the fuck are WWE not using him? There's no excuse, it's fucking stupid. Who cares if he has a limited number of dates?? PAY HIM FOR MORE DATES YOU CHEAP FUCKS! You can spend $100 million dollars on two bullshit failed Senate runs for the least charismatic woman in the history of the fucking planet but you won't pay the former WWE Champion & UFC Heavyweight Champion money to show up while he's still hot? You fucking degenerates.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well, Moxley and Black finally debuted, which means now I have a reason to catch some Raw. Let's just hope they don't BURY the new guys right away, ffs.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*



Shawn Morrison said:


> i hope this isn't Brad Maddox no.2. Just something to make Punk steal another victory, no long-term plan to continue the storyline.


Yes. I don't want this to happen or them to be fed to Cena/Ryback so soon.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The WWE Tag Team Championship match at TLC needs to be a 4 Way Ladder Match between Team Hell No, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara, Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel and The Primetime Platers. It's been a while since the Tag Team Titles have been defended in a ladder match. Not to mention they need to strike now that these teams are hot. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel have grown a lot in this past month and Primetime Players have been working hard since debuting on Smackdown. If you ask me the PTP deserve to be the next WWE Tag Team Champions. The problem with Team Hell No is that WWE insist on milking it for longer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Excited for Raw tonight. Interested in seeing what Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns are doing. I don't know a lot about any of them. Ambrose I probably know the most about in the bunch, though it's only off of a few promos and a lot of IWC hype. Rollins I just know was/is the NXT champion and apparently a good/great in-ring worker. Reigns I know nothing about.

And of course, the possible 1 year Anniversary celebration of Punk's WWE Title run should be excellent. And besides that, who knows? I'm not quite sure what to expect, but I'm hoping it's good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

Not to be "that guy" but why would any ex-viewers return due to a few guys that they've never heard of showing up? Outside of smarks, no one knows who the fuck Dean Ambrose or Tyler Black are. That's reality.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Any mixture of Gabriel/Kidd, Cara/Mysterio & Epico/Primo is fine by me. I'm not high on PTP but those other three teams are a lot of fun.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

I think some people will be tuning in for some kind of Punk celebration (where I'd guess the next number 1 contender will be announced for TLC).

But I wouldn't expect too much out of tonights show, unless they have Rock return and *PROPERLY* starts building for RR which they should do, but probably wont...


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> Where the fuck is Brock Lesnar & why the fuck are WWE not using him? There's no excuse, it's fucking stupid. Who cares if he has a limited number of dates?? PAY HIM FOR MORE DATES YOU CHEAP FUCKS! You can spend $100 million dollars on two bullshit failed Senate runs for the least charismatic woman in the history of the fucking planet but you won't pay the former WWE Champion & UFC Heavyweight Champion money to show up while he's still hot? You fucking degenerates.


The issue is probably more about whether Lesnar wants to do more dates. He isn't exactly in great need of money and he's already backing a handsome check for the little that he does.

As for the $100 million, perhaps Vince just tried to get the old bag out of the house.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk is probably going to be great again tonight, that pretty much wraps my expectations for RAW


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE have to put on a hell of a show tonight*

WWE has to put on a hell of the show every week, they are the main wrestling company in USA.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Any mixture of Gabriel/Kidd, Cara/Mysterio & Epico/Primo is fine by me. I'm not high on PTP but those other three teams are a lot of fun.


This. Them 3 teams and hell no would put on an amazing match


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If the Trio gets matches for tonight, I can already imagine squashes with:

Dean Ambrose squashing Ted DiBiase
Seth Rollins squashing Yoshi-Tatsu
Roman Reigns squashing Ezekiel Jackson...maybe a smaller guy like JTG


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i am actually bumped for raw even though i know i am gonna be dissappointed but yeah (fuck this company.. every time i think i am done with watching raw live they do something thats sparks my interest and as naive as i am i always watch)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> Where the fuck is Brock Lesnar & why the fuck are WWE not using him? There's no excuse, it's fucking stupid. Who cares if he has a limited number of dates?? PAY HIM FOR MORE DATES YOU CHEAP FUCKS! You can spend $100 million dollars on two bullshit failed Senate runs for the least charismatic woman in the history of the fucking planet but you won't pay the former WWE Champion & UFC Heavyweight Champion money to show up while he's still hot? You fucking degenerates.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


cry more...Lesnar doesnt want to do more dates. Get that through your thick head.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully i can use my Christian Bale/Patrick Bateman gif's tonight


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i'm trying to not mark out too early, me might not even show, to build suspense and all that jazz


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm really looking forward to Raw tonight, should be a stacked show.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully this one won't be wiped off dailymotion when I come round to watching in the morning


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mainboy said:


> Hopefully i can use my Christian Bale/Patrick Bateman gif's tonight


Dean Ambrose to debut as BATMAN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Gabriel/Kidd tag match tonight plz.

And hopefully Ambrose not getting squashed.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3 hours / 42 minutes. 

:mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm assuming we'll see Vince again playing Colombo?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I almost guarantee we're getting Ryback against all three NXT guys in a 3-vs.-1 handicapped tables match at TLC & you best believe Ryback is going over too. Sorry for people that want so much more from Ambrose/Rollings but at this point, I have a bad feeling that they're going to be Spirit Squad 2.0. WWE even laid the foundation for the tables stipulation with the triple bomb last night through the Spanish announce table. 

Please let me be wrong.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now NXT Corey Graves http://en.twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/270380666741473280


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Now NXT Corey Graves http://en.twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/270380666741473280


Three isn't enough. They're bringing up the entire NXT roster to face Ryback.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Actually really excited for this RAW. 

I hope the Rumours are true that Punk will have a celebration and debut a new belt!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

CM Punk ... 365 and counting!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm actually looking forward to tonight's Raw myself...I'm not marking the hell out or super excited or anything like that...been let down WAY too many times by WWE in recent times to bother getting hyped up now...but hopefully they'll have a good storyline planned for Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose and give them a chance to shine. Hopefully....


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



> The rumored matches for TLC are:Sheamus-Show(Chairs match),TLC match for the WWE title,Table match for tag titles,ladder match for IC title





> While there are talks of debuting a new WWE title on Raw,we can confirm that the most recent Raw script DOESN'T involve a new title debuting





> The current plans for the new stable could be similar to New Nexus,which was also lead by CM Punk.Maddox will also be included in the group.





> CM Punk will be facing either Ryback or Cena for WWE title in TLC match,the guy who doesn't face Punk,will face the guys from his new stable





> WWE is currently planning to tape a "Best of Raw 2012" show to air on New Years Eves Raw.It'll be hosted by JBL and Cole.


All sound like interesting stuff


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I will cry if they do Cena/Punk again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Don't do Cena/Punk again.

You've beat the horse, WWE. It's DEAD.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback or Cena will beat the shit out of and squash the new stable at TLC. Especially if it's Ryback. That would be awful and horrible booking...but it's :vince...what else can one expect besides horrible and awful booking.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They should have a 3 way TLC tag match at TLC for the Tag Titles, they have enough teams.


Regarding the WWE championship match, who else is there? I hate it as much as you guys and its the WWE's fault for lack of credible competition. If he doesn't face Cena, who does Cena face? Why would he face the group when they haven't done fuck all to him? If he doesn't face Ryback, who does Ryback face? Get that guy in a feud for fuck sake


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This episode better be good, first time I'll be watching Raw on TV in months instead of on DVR.

I hope I don't regret this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They could throw Ziggler in to make it a 3 way. 

Have the World title match go last over the WWE title match. Ziggler loses the WWE title, match, only to come back and cash in for the World title.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> I will cry if they do Cena/Punk again.





The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't do Cena/Punk again.


Unfortunately, I have no doubt that is what we're getting. We would have had it happen at Hell in a Cell, but Cena was hurt. So we were force-fed Ryback instead. Then we got a 3-way. Now we're getting the Cena/Punk one-on-one gimmick match again. 

It's the feud that just won't die!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kidd/Gabriel vs. Primo/Epico vs. Team Hell No in a TLC would be :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



iHoneyBea said:


> This episode better be good, first time I'll be watching Raw on TV in months instead of on DVR.
> 
> I hope I don't regret this.


You a betting man?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> They could throw Ziggler in to make it a 3 way.
> 
> *Have the World title match go last over the WWE title match.* Ziggler loses the WWE title, match, only to come back and cash in for the World title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Tag Titles deserve a ladder match. Fuck Kofi!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the only place this piece of shit Punk/Cena feud needs to go is straight to hell


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The Tag Titles deserve a ladder match. Fuck Kofi!


Why do the tag titles deserve ladder match? Kofi is the high flyer, so WWE would put him in the ladder match. Kane-Bryan in tables match would mean Kane could hit a chokeslam through a table to win the match.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'll be glad when Kane/Bryan lose the tag titles. I hope they lose them on a RAW before TLC. I want to see a combination of Rey/Cara, Epico/Primo & Kidd/Gabriel in a ladder match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns to interfere at TLC and help Punk beat Cena. This leads to Cena and Ryback vs. The three of them in a handicap match at the Royal Rumble whilst Punk goes on to face The Rock, the three are "banned" from ring side or something which then allows Brock Lesnar to interfere and help Punk win, leading to Brock/Rock at Mania


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Kidd/Gabriel vs. Primo/Epico vs. Team Hell No in a TLC would be :mark:


It would be good but no one would care because the two teams aren't over. Rey/Sin Cara vs Primetime Players vs Kane/Bryan would make more sense.


Cookie Monster said:


>


:lol I'm so using that.

Well, it would have to go last if Ziggler's cashing in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Why do the tag titles deserve ladder match? Kofi is the high flyer, so WWE would put him in the ladder match. Kane-Bryan in tables match would mean Kane could hit a chokeslam through a table to win the match.


A 4 Way Ladder Match would be better than Kofi botching all over the place. Hell No, PTP, The Luchadors & International Strike would be a classic. Table Matches are idiotic and stupid. You put someone through a table and is just over. The story from tables matches suck.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> :lol I'm so using that.
> 
> Well, it would have to go last if Ziggler's cashing in.



Of course, but I can never ever ever see the WHC main eventing over the WWE Championship except if Cena was involved


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> All sound like interesting stuff





> While there are talks of debuting a new WWE title on Raw,we can confirm that the most recent Raw script DOESN'T involve a new title debuting


I reckon they'll get Rock to Debut a new belt after he wins it at RR


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Would kill to see Gabriel/Kidd vs Kane/Bryan at TLC in a ladder match. 3 of them can handle ladders really well and Kane isn't a slouch in those kind of matches. Plus Gabriel/Kidd are starting to get a bit more popular. A nice spot fest on PPV could be big for them.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Agree with having a four way Tag title match at the PPV. Kofi vs Barrett (I'd assume) in a ladder match is not something that interests me. A 1 on 1 match would be fine there. A ladder match would make more sense with Rey/Cara & Gabriel/Kidd involved. Doubt they'd involve Primo/Epico unfortunately, but the PTP definitely deserve a shot anyway. 

Ryback vs Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns :vince It's feeding time. They've protected Ryback as much as possible, but this would be 3 PPV losses in a row. Chances of that happening?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How long till it Starts?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback's aura is already gone. They have ruined it. If you don't want him to eat, even dirty losses, then don't book him into situations where he has to lose, simple as that.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time I've been legit excited for a Raw in ages. At the same time, I am trying to not get my hopes up too high as WWE tend to fuck these things up .

Give Ambrose a fucking mic! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is WWE seriously going to allow Punk to pass Cena's longest reign as champion? What a joke.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The shitstorm when Ambrose doesn't get to cut a promo...almost worth staying up for lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Starbuck said:


> The shitstorm when Ambrose doesn't get to cut a promo...almost worth staying up for lol.


DUUR, WORST RAW EVER. WWE DROPPED THE BALL. I'M DONE WIT THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for DEAN AMBROSE to CUT A PROMO! if he doesn't I'm never watching Raw ever again until next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Regardless of what Ambrose does tonight, I'm expecting a shitstorm. If he does too little, his fans will be pissed. If he does too much, the people that hate him that haven't even seen him before will be pissed.

Wrestling fans, gotta love them.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are those 3 gentlemen even advertised? I can see WWE acting like nothing happened just to ANNOY THEM MARKS.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Where is Raw taking place tonight?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Where is Raw taking place tonight?


Dayton,OH.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Meh, decent RAW = "*THE NEW ERA OF PRO WRESTLING*".
usual fuckery = my gawd! WWE sucks! but I will watch it next week because...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE got the that hype agian with 3 trio and just hope to God they don't fucking drop the ball especially feed these guy to Ryback.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ricezilla said:


> Is WWE seriously going to allow Punk to pass Cena's longest reign as champion? What a joke.


And why is that a "joke"?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SonoShion said:


> Dayton,OH.


Weren't they in Ohio last week as well?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> And why is that a "joke"?


Probably because Punk will never be anywhere the star Cena is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ricezilla said:


> Is WWE seriously going to allow Punk to pass Cena's longest reign as champion? What a joke.


:lmao

why so mad?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



> How long till it Starts?


2 hours, 7 minutes. :mark:


> Regardless of what Ambrose does tonight, I'm expecting a shitstorm. If he does too little, his fans will be pissed. If he does too much, the people that hate him that haven't even seen him before will be pissed.


Dean fucking Ambrose will be there. 
Finally! 
We should enjoy the moment and not waste our time with guessing and complaining.
We should say _"FINALLY HE DEBUTED! How awesome is that!"_ instead of _"Well, he debuted, but they will make this turn into shit."_
I'm excited the whole fucking day about this. 
Just thinkin of him beeing on Raw now. :mark:
Today, people want everything fast and in a rush. And it has to be epic in the same time, which is often not possible
I waited so long so I can wait longer. 

I won't complain whatever happens today. I'm marking out if he cuts a promo, if not, I can wait. He has lots of time now. He's in.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> 2 hours, 7 minutes. :mark:
> 
> 
> Dean fucking Ambrose will be there.
> ...


:mark:
I'm acually looking forward to this raw I hope they don't feed the three men to Ryberg. Oh since Raw is in Dayton and these NXT stars are invading Raw maybe have Kasiius Ohno join their faction


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How long until raw start? we just changed the clock so im confused.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I know this is a silly thing to get happy about, but Dean got to debut in his home state of Ohio! That's got to be pretty cool, right?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



RDEvans said:


> :mark:
> I'm acually looking forward to this raw I hope they don't feed the three men to Ryberg. Oh since Raw is in Dayton and these NXT stars are invading Raw maybe have Kasiius Ohno join their faction


What does Raw being in Dayton have to do with whether Ohno comes or not.

edit; nvm he's from dayton i see now.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? we just changed the clock so im confused.


 1 1/2 hours. (Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE will troll all the smarks and not have Ambrose, Rollins or Reigns appear tonight. I sense it already. Did it with Maddox.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> And why is that a "joke"?


I feel like Cena being the longest reigning WWE Champion of 2000s is one of the achievements that will make him go down in history as one of the best, and to have Punk take that away from him would be bad story-telling. Especially after having his Survivor Series streak ended. And being the first to lose a MITB cash-in. And losing to The Rock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ricezilla said:


> I feel like Cena being the longest reigning WWE Champion of 2000s is one of the achievements that will make him go down in history as one of the best, and to have Punk take that away from him would be bad story-telling. Especially after having his Survivor Series streak ended. And being the first to lose a MITB cash-in. And losing to The Rock at Wrestlemania.


Cena's legacy has been cemented for a long time. Only someone as naive as you would think that this last year of putting punk over is something that would tarnish his legacy. That's like saying Ric Flair's legacy was tarnished because he lost to Shawn Michaels at WM. :bosh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The problem with these guys they all have regular names with no gimmicks



Interceptor88 said:


> But then I was trapped by the unique and charismatic characters and the original stories I was watching. The Irish tought guy Finlay, the snob star MVP, the determined Matt Hardy, the tormented and sadistic Kane, the masked flying luchador Rey Mysterio, the brutally muscular Batista, the mysterious, mystical and dark Undertaker... even the Asian ******* Jimmy Wang Yang and the alienated King Booker were extremely entertaining. On Raw we had the old school mature-lover Shawn Michaels, the amalgam of biker and viking warrior Triple H or the flamboyant Jeff Hardy. And there were storylines everywhere. Back then the USA, Intercontinental and Tag Team Championships meant something and the midcard had good stories and feuds-I can remember the excellent Matt Hardy VS MVP feud, for example.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to tonight. I really hope they all open the show tonight with Punk and Heyman introducing Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose. I would love if Punk or Heyman said something along the lines of "The future of the WWE has been chosen, and you're lookin' at it". I really really hope they don't "drop the ball". I seriously hope they have this planned out, I really hope they build these three up to be credible superstars. Also, it's all good that Ambrose and Rollins are in but, is anyone else liking Reigns? I certainly am. He's got a very decent name. Looks the whole Package. 6'3, 270- and can be a "high-flyer". That certainly sounds the whole package. Anyway, I'd love to see a prime from them all as I have already said. But i'l be happy with a few glasses of orange SQUASH (matches).


BUT...Knowing the E', vince will be like "Jon Moxey? Nah, his new name is Dean "The agnostic amphibian" Ambrose!


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Before Raw: "I'm actually looking forward to this...
After Raw: "What kind of fuckery is this? FUCK THIS COMPANY!"

It never gets old lol. I finally get to see the guy everyone has been talking about, and I have the utmost faith that somehow they will ruin this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*






They never even attacked Cena, only Ryback.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Major swerve. The 3 are actually with Cena.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RAW starts in one hour right?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Edit: ^Yeah, at 1am here, 55 minutes from now.

Yeah, they are aligned with him and let Punk pin him!

I'm hoping we see them tonight, though. I'd like them to at least get some mic time. I think it's 50/50 between that and them attacking someone in the main event, again. I think they'll definitely *do* something, though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I never realised how big the pop was when Punk won.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao I know, it's so fucking annoying that he gets cheered. He can say anything he wants and people will still cheer him.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brock will demolish all 3. Then claim CM's title.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I cheered audibly when punk won (I was already super super happy after Ambrose thus very exitable) which was a bad idea considering it was 4am and my housemates were in bed :/


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward for RAW today. WWE, PLAY IT RIGHT THIS TIME PLEASE!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman should this time mock the heart attack of all Ambrose marks who watched Survivor Series


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yeah Punk so SO over. Which is baffling since he's a good heel haha. Unless he's telling people to put the booze down, they'll love him.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one wanting to see more of Eve Torres after her fantastic win last night?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Does anyone think that the plan since RAW 1,000 has been anything other than C.M. Punk© Vs. The Rock at Royal Rumble 2013? Like, that main event last night had zero emotional investment from me because I was almost 100% certain that C.M. Punk was going to retain. Same with Hell In A Cell versus Ryback. I just can not see them altering their plans at this point. Not when it involves The Rock & WWE will seemingly bend over backwards to keep him happy as he is their "bailout."

We are getting C.M. Punk Vs. The Rock at Royal Rumble. The Rock is winning the WWE title. Then we are getting a rematch of Wrestlemania from last year, with The Rock© Vs. John Cena. Cena gets his win back from The Rock & becomes WWE Champion again. The Rock goes back to Hollywood.

Yes, I know it was billed as "once in a lifetime." It does not matter. This is professional wrestling. Promoters lie. It was the highest grossing Wrestlemania of all-time. Of course they are going to go back to it again. 

Everything between now & then is just WWE spinning their wheels. C.M. Punk is the champion. He has been for a year. Awesome. He's still just keeping the belt warm for The Rock when WWE goes to their "real" storyline involving their "real" stars. WWE does not have any faith in their current roster for anyone not named John Cena. Why do you think WWE '13 is based around The Attitude Era & they used "Stone Cold" Steve Austin to help hype it? Why do you think last year at Wrestlemania we had Triple H, The Undertaker & The Rock, all three, there? Why do you think WWE still bring back guys like Mick Foley?

What does it mean for someone like C.M. Punk? It does not matter. WWE does not think about that. They do not care about that. They want The Rock. He will sell Wrestlemania. Literally nothing else matters. A bunch of undercard matches, the majority of which have no heat nor does the winner matter, a celebrity of some note & The Rock in the main event. That is what you are getting.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fandango to be revealed as the real mastermind behind the new trio, giving Ambrose/Hero/Reigns roles as backing dancers in his jobber stable.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

29 fucking minutes! :mark:


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Major swerve. The 3 are actually with Cena.


Opening segment. Cena turns heel by announcing he was the mastermind, and Punk turns face.

2nd hour segment, Punk turns heel by assaulting Ryback with Cena. Chris Hero comes for the save before he turns heel and attacks Ryback. Orton comes from the crowd and turns heel by punting Ryback. 

Last segment, Ryback comes back out and gets assaulted by Ambrose and Rollins. Out comes the undertaker for the save before he turns heel and tombstones Ryback. Vince McMahon reveals himself as the true mastermind. "It's me Ryback, it was me all along Ryback."


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ministryofhate said:


> Opening segment. Cena turns heel by announcing he was the mastermind, and Punk turns face.
> 
> 2nd hour segment, Punk turns heel by assaulting Ryback with Cena. Chris Hero comes for the save before he turns heel and attacks Ryback. Orton comes from the crowd and turns heel by punting Ryback.
> 
> Last segment, Ryback comes back out and gets assaulted by Ambrose and Rollins. Out comes the undertaker for the save before he turns heel and tombstones Ryback. Vince McMahon reveals himself as the true mastermind. "It's me Ryback, it was me all along Ryback."


Mate, where does Brock fit in?

Next week? Taker?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Mate, where does Brock fit in?
> 
> Next week? Taker?


Everyone in the WWE is a heel and Ryback is the sole face.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ministryofhate said:


> Opening segment. Cena turns heel by announcing he was the mastermind, and Punk turns face.
> 
> 2nd hour segment, Punk turns heel by assaulting Ryback with Cena. Chris Hero comes for the save before he turns heel and attacks Ryback. Orton comes from the crowd and turns heel by punting Ryback.
> 
> Last segment, Ryback comes back out and gets assaulted by Ambrose and Rollins. Out comes the undertaker for the save before he turns heel and tombstones Ryback. Vince McMahon reveals himself as the true mastermind. *"It's me Ryback, it was me all along Ryback."*


Aww, son of a bitch.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I bet these 3 will not appear on Raw. It's how WWE rolls.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ministryofhate said:


> Opening segment. Cena turns heel by announcing he was the mastermind, and Punk turns face.
> 
> 2nd hour segment, Punk turns heel by assaulting Ryback with Cena. Chris Hero comes for the save before he turns heel and attacks Ryback. Orton comes from the crowd and turns heel by punting Ryback.
> 
> Last segment, Ryback comes back out and gets assaulted by Ambrose and Rollins. Out comes the undertaker for the save before he turns heel and tombstones Ryback. Vince McMahon reveals himself as the true mastermind. "It's me Ryback, it was me all along Ryback."



Hey look everybody, it's Vince Russo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



itssoeasy23 said:


> FUTURE.


.


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Thank God WWE doesn't book storylines from the forums.


:russo


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> WWE will troll all the smarks and not have Ambrose, Rollins or Reigns appear tonight. I sense it already. Did it with Maddox.


at the end hurt the most is WWE for not pushing the talent that IWC/non-casual sees but WWE keep pushing based on reaction and turn up crap...look at Sheamus-Ryback-Orton who get great reaction but they never been a draw or people cared for. Ratings and put asses on seat speak for itself.

Daniel Bryan is most over guy right now and stuck on tag team...


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hope they debut the new WWE Championship commemorating Punk's 1 Year long reign. Also, Main event will probably be Cena and Ryback vs.Rollins,Reign, and Ambrose.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Christians#1PeeP said:


> I hope they debut the new WWE Championship commemorating Punk's 1 Year long reign. Also, Main event will probably be Cena and Ryback vs.Rollins,Reign, and Ambrose.


Debuting the new title would be great, and the most logical timing I could think of. Hopefully its not one of those custom belts tho.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

1/6 - CM Punk kicks off the show.
Evs - John Cena kicks off the show.
5/2 - The New Trio kick off the show.

The value bet is Vince McMahon at 20/1.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose are The Shield? Really?

Marcelo Rodriguez ‏@MarceloAtWWE
The Shield. ¡Recuerden ese nombre! Tengo la impresión de que serán tan (o más grandes) que The Nexus y The Corre. ¡He dicho!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> So Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose are The Shield? Really?
> 
> Marcelo Rodriguez ‏@MarceloAtWWE
> The Shield. ¡Recuerden ese nombre! Tengo la impresión de que serán tan (o más grandes) que The Nexus y The Corre. ¡He dicho!


LOL The fuck


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> 1/6 - CM Punk kicks off the show.
> Evs - John Cena kicks off the show.
> 5/2 - The New Trio kick off the show.
> 
> The value bet is Vince McMahon at 20/1.


What are the odds on The Big Show or Sheamus?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> So Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose are The Shield? Really?
> 
> Marcelo Rodriguez ‏@MarceloAtWWE
> The Shield. ¡Recuerden ese nombre! Tengo la impresión de que serán tan (o más grandes) que The Nexus y The Corre. ¡He dicho!


Splendid...
Paul is The Mouth. And they also need to hire Batista. Aka The Penis.


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time watching Raw since Raw 1000. Obviously not going to happen, but it would be awesome if the trio end up assaulting Cena/Ryback ala NWO on the Rock. Have Dean Ambrose ram a truck into an ambulance/car with one of them inside!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mods, it's time to disable sigs and avatars since the forum will crash at every single sight of Ambrose... :yaya


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> 1/6 - CM Punk kicks off the show.
> Evs - John Cena kicks off the show.
> 5/2 - The New Trio kick off the show.
> 
> The value bet is Vince McMahon at 20/1.


Punk will kick off the show, celebrating. Guarantee it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here's hoping new WWE title and the three men make their own impacts.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What if, in a #SWERVE The Shield tonight Assault C.M. Punk during his celebration, just when everyone thinks that they're in cohorts. Then they attack John Cena as well. They're "shielding" The Rock. Yeah, baby!



Spoiler: words



I'm joking


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Let's hope for a good show!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ministryofhate said:


> Opening segment. Cena turns heel by announcing he was the mastermind, and Punk turns face.
> 
> 2nd hour segment, Punk turns heel by assaulting Ryback with Cena. Chris Hero comes for the save before he turns heel and attacks Ryback. Orton comes from the crowd and turns heel by punting Ryback.
> 
> Last segment, Ryback comes back out and gets assaulted by Ambrose and Rollins. Out comes the undertaker for the save before he turns heel and tombstones Ryback. Vince McMahon reveals himself as the true mastermind. "It's me Ryback, it was me all along Ryback."


this booking is so bad, that the WWE might actually do something this retarded


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Nexus Version 2.0, thats all WWE can think of, don't expect too much


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yeah I'm expecting a crash every 5 seconds if Ambrose shows up on Raw.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns is 6'3 265 pounds , that a good thing since WWE need more big guys


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The crowd is going to be a snore fest next week so enjoy this one no matter how shitty while you can.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Roman Reigns is 6'3 265 pounds , that a good thing since WWE need more big guys


He's the Rock's cousin and HHH is high on him. He is a future WHC/WWE champ.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

when will they reveal the new belt already, celebrating the 365th day of Punk's reign would be a good time to do it!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> He's the Rock's cousin and HHH is high on him. He is a future WHC/WWE champ.


Not a blood relative though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ONE MINUTE LEFT!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> The crowd is going to be a snore fest next week so enjoy this one no matter how shitty while you can.


Oh fuck no, Richmond VA?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here we go :mark:

Been waiting all day. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> He's the Rock's cousin and HHH is high on him. He is a future WHC/WWE champ.


Which means he's Samoan. So he might balloon the fuck up in weight too. But he's guaranteed to be athletic, regardless of his weight & he will be portrayed to have a head like a rock, so expect head-butts!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here we go


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ambrose isn't really "small" himself.. 6'4 and 102kg.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ambrose to be as over with the crowd as the rock calling it now


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

and we're off!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate this recap dude.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Let's gooo


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

shitty voiceobver


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> Which means he's Samoan. So he might balloon the fuck up in weight too. But he's guaranteed to be athletic, regardless of his weight & he will be portrayed to have a head like a rock, so expect head-butts!


Yeah, he used to be a football player just like the Rock. And he's only 25.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate that voice with a passion :no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

VIGILANTES


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Last week on Paradise Falls...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

gay voice over is gay


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Uh jeah babaaaaaay


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Doesn't matter how many times they do it, I'm never going to like the cheesy voiceover guy at the start of the show


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This voiceover guy is just horrendous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Crap voiceover. If you're going to steal from TNA, steal the good stuff.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Should be a good show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

they totally copied TNA with this opening lol


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

All this big show and WHC stuff should just be kept to smack down


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao "Tonight on Raw".....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Very soap opera kinda opening, new to me. Fitting really.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Opening with this fuck??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate those recap openings fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol Ryback got a pop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Starts off good in my book. Nice pop too


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

dat voiceover


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback if your hungry you should eat some fruity pebbles


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Starting off with BIG HUNGRY. is he gonna cut a promo??? probably not. he'll just talk about eating 3 guys at once. 

he doesn't actually look too mad walking to the ring


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Faraday said:


> VIGILANTES



A DARK KNIGHT


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback promo yip yip what it do.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Two nights in a row of little reaction... they rushed him up way too quickly.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback selling those 2 table breaks like a boss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback talking.:lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So is Ryback's gimmick that he gets screwed over all the time?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

uh oh Ryback promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god, Ryback promo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This fuckin' promo...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God damnit Lawler, go away


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Do the crowd get to see any pyrotechnics during Ryback's entrance or is that 'explosion' sound just added in for shitty effect?

Oh fuck no, don't let Ryback speak....fpalm


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3 goofs....


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HE TALKS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why is JR gone 

Ryback cutting a Promo, oh shit :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wait, Ryback can speak decently?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is the voiceover thing new since last week? 

lol a mic


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god he's cutting a promo...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback, inspiration for fat kids everywhere


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

jesus christ the food metaphor shouldn't be carried this far.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OORA OORA OORA -Titus O'neil


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback is in the ring and not a single fuck cares


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Uhhh ryback promo, his voice his pretty cool actually


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ryback mic skills :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I am the apex predator oh wait.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RYBACK PROMO


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Stop those food analogies and stop them right now. fuckin' tard....


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback promo is nice! :O

Edit: Until he starts feed me more.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time in a long time that I'm tuning in to RAW live. Where is RAW tonight?

Ryback with a mic? Oh lordy....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck Ryback is not bad on the mic. What the fuck.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh, Ryback. As my grandmother used to say, "Sugar, you're about four weeks away from _starvin'_."


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This ryback and 'hungry' crack is appalling


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I like actually like Ryback on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince getting in his Ryback love early tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback cut a suprisingly decent promo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate Ryback but that promo wasn't too bad


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm afraid


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

feed me more!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Woah, that was actually pretty damn good.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ewww,stop talking liek this


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Ryback... just like that.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback good on the stick damn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn Vicki. Go ahead.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback is a good mic worker.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO @ that fan yelling "Chicken!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

GOLDBERG!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback looks gassed already :lol

Real heavy breathing.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> I like actually like Ryback on the mic.


He's actually good on the mic!


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, that wasn't bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie will end your hunger .


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

first ryback and now Vickie? shitty fucking start...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why did Eddie Guerrero have to die?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH MY GOD IT TALKS?! :vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Please get Vickie out of there.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Speaks well for a staving guy


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I liked his little promo. It was a lot better than petty insults by Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

REVENGE IS THE ADMISSION OF PAIN


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The guy can speak ! Pretty well !


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So he was going to feast on the WWE championship. As in was literally going to eat the title belt?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dam!! awesome promo from Ryback


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

SHIKAYANOOO!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The one guy Ryback can't lift...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback/Tensai again.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH GOD NOT TENSAI AGAIN


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This shit is opening Raw? Seriously?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

5 min. in and the show's already in a downward spiral.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

shut the fuck up vickie

seriously we see tensai vs ryback? I hope ryback fucking squashes him in under a minute


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ugh tensai


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

time to sandbag


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How extremely lackluster of an opening.

Should have opened with Punk's 1 year anniversary celebration.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That wasn't too bad, the crowd didn't seem too interested though. Until his catchphrase at least.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God damnit Albert, go away


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tensai is fcking disgusting. Looks like vomit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If tensai sandbags him again, I will die :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandbaggin sunnofabitch


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First, we have to listen to Ryback and now we have to watch Tensai.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So...guess that Ryback is actually going to be able to lift Albert on live TV this week?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALDO BOMB COMING COLE, VINTAGE ALBERT


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

its official: WWE is messing with the crowd audio when they start the Goldberg chants. It happens every week, and after maybe 1 or 2 "Goldberg's" the volume suddenly drops and they're gone, like clockwork.

theres a good chance they're also piping in the feed me more's to get the crowd to start chanting it on demand, because people are sheep and go along with what they perceive the majority to be doing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

hahaha this can only end well


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Botching timmeeeee


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:StephenA

FEED.

ME.

CYANIDE.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BOTCH ME MOAR


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Somebody give Ryback a burger please.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Gotta build Ryback up again.............. by squashing Tensai for what the 5th time? :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OUCH!!... Oo


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tensai = future endeavored


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

tensai. lollerplanes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback is really good with the mic.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie You absolute Troll :L
Tensai.
He better not "sandbag" this time


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lold I knew it was tensai right away. Poor dude. Feed ryback more tho


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not a good sign when the forums are crashing already and nothing has even happened yet!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback sells like shit. Not in a good way obviously.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised Ryback was decent on the mic. The crowd loved it also.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tensei will go up like a feather tonight if he values his employment.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Surprised Tensai hasn't been future endeavored yet.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL Tensai went from main eventing to jobbing


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ryback's gonna destroy tensai. cool.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can't believe they're actually opening Raw with this Ryback vs. Tensai...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What happened to that little Sukelmato dude who used to come out with Albert?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback can feed me his load :vince3


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did they just pipe in Feed ME More Chants?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Feed me Punk

:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It seems like everyone no sells Tensai's offense. It kinda sucks to be him.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I love how he's mumbling about Punk during the match. It's like he needs a fix or something.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Tensai = future endeavored


Why is he there in the first place ? He wont be missed.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback is OVER tonight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They are being called the vigilantes?
Batman!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback, Vickie and Tensai in the first five minutes.... are they trying to make me not care?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Maybe the sig removal thing should be done already? 3 crashes so far.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh boy, here it comes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is Ryback wearing a Nexus armband? 

Oh wait, that's a R. 

And wow! Ryback got him up this time.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

he did it this time


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

good job Ryback you finally did it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol Rybotch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HE DID IT


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Stop calling what happened sandbagging, Albert did not sandbag him, in their last match before this, Ryback was gassed and didn't have the energy left to lift him for his finisher. He also was doing a modified version of it where he bands down to pick up him for the move as opposed to hoisting him up on his shoulders like he does to smaller guys. If guy A cannot lift guy B, it's guy A's fault.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here we go........
"I got it" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Better then last time


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Im not one to tow the ratings line...but they are sure making it easy for people to switch the channel.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

did he lift him differently or am i seeing things?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Nearly a struggle there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

At least they didn't botch it again.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punishment for sandbagging at Survivor Series?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback has leveled up.

+3 strength. Can now lift Tensai.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OK, I'll give the fucker his due, he managed it. (Y)

At least the match won't be removed from Youtube so quickly this time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback just anally raped Tensai.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

He only gets reactions for his power. He can't wrestle really well, he is mediocre at best on the mic, and there is little there to latch onto. That just isn't sustainable if that is all he can do to get reactions.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback is so so over


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tensai should've won by surprise roll up. Missed opportunity


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus pissed lol.

DAT TITLE CELEBRATION


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'd be shocked if Tensai is still around in a few months


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hate what they've done to Albert. He actually can wrestle, and has powerful finishers.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Still arguing Sheamus? Eheh


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback can speak well and he lifted lardass without him even jumping.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lifted Tensai easily.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are Kofi and Wade still in the mid-card? Both of them deserve to be in the main event.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god please let Wade not lose. Please let Wade not lose. Please let Wade not lose...


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can Barrett just win the fucking title tonight? Don't understand the point of this match.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here's hoping they unveil the new belt tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God, they are really flip flopping the IC Title, it's really a shame..


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Good promo? Are you people fucking high?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why the hell is Barrett wearing the suit jacket and rose again? Wasn't his vignette's about forgetting all that stuff and going back to his roots?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback makes me so horny. I completely see what Vince sees in him. Why have indy vanilla midgets like Bryan or Punk when you can have this glorious stallion.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ugh barrett going after the IC title?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You are bombrded with commercials.

Edit: but they are really cool thoug, i love american commercials, more entertaining.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm still shocked Ryback isn't trash on the mic.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback lifted him because he had weight detection turned off.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> Ryback sells like shit. Not in a good way obviously.


You can sell like shit in a good way? Please do explain.

Also, just so I'm getting this, if Barrett BEATS the CHAMPION in Kofi, he MIGHT get a title shot. Seems logical :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now would be the perfect time to steal the Jeff Hardy monologue idea, only see what's in Vince's head.



> Goddamn. Look at those delts. Those traps. Those pecs. Goddamn.


And can Tensai get fired already please. Talk about a flop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So it's true, Punk is celebrating his 365 reign. So the possibility of a new WWE Title is also still intact :mark:


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback ate his spinach


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Good promo? Are you people fucking high?


It was good and the audience loved it.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barrett going full circle and going for DAT MIDCARD TITLE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> He only gets reactions for his power. He can't wrestle really well, he is mediocre at best on the mic, and there is little there to latch onto. That just isn't sustainable if that is all he can do to get reactions.


The only thing that gets a reaction is his chant. 'Feed Me More' is more over than Ryback himself....seems to come out to near crickets until he gets the chant going.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback did the finisher perfectly, on live TV. Now they can move on from the lifting accident.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> Punishment for sandbagging at Survivor Series?


Which was punishment for...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Option A: Punk comes out to announce after 1 year of being champion that the age of Punk has begun and unveils new championship

Option B: Punk has a live sex celebration with either lita or a diva on the roster 

Option C: he announces he is the best in the world and that wrestlers will have to come out to the ring and kiss his feet


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ok, What the hell? Forum crashing over nothing so far? :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Ryback just anally raped Tensai.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

no sandbag this time


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

they better reveal the new title today


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Ryback lifted him because he had weight detection turned off.


LOL


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> So it's true, Punk is celebrating his 365 reign. So the possibility of a new WWE Title is also still intact :mark:


I was thinking the same thing, but the forum crashed before I could post


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm hoping for a new title tonight


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback did a slightly modified version of his finisher. I guess he's use it on tensai and other heavy guys, i like it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ryback makes me so horny. I completely see what Vince sees in him. Why have indy vanilla midgets like Bryan or Punk when you can have this glorious stallion.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kofi can fly?

Lame, I liked TEH WILD CAT better.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My stream stopped


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kofi has one of the worst WWE shirts I have ever seen. It's almost as bad as Wade Barrett's theme.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Anyone else think its stupid that Kofi is now billed from Africa yet he still comes out to Jamaican music?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

barrett going after ic title? ugh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barrett's gonna win fpalm

EDIT: Thought it was for the IC belt

Gonna win anyway.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I HEAR DEM SHOUTIN, I BOUT TO BE JOBBIN


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This f'n song........c'mon Wade......


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel like Kofi needs a new theme song, we all know he isn't really doing the Jamaican gimmick any longer.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wade's gonna get the belttt sooooon!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I'm still shocked Ryback isn't trash on the mic.


Yeah I think everyone thought he was going to have some kinda caveman dialouge or something "RYBACK SCREWED! MAD! FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol Barrett's theme song is "Just Don't Care Anymore."


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SDWarrior said:


> It was good and the audience loved it.


It was passable, not good nor bad. If that's what passes as a good promo these days thenj this business is in serious trouble. Are you all so accustomed to mediocracy that people accept that as a good promo?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

stream

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/154321/3/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Will probably see Ryback give Big Show thes hellshock to have him immortalized among other superstars


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That Ryback, he's so hot right now. Ryback. In Minneapolis, the mayor is R.T. Rybak. Since he just got reelected, I think his campaign slogan next election should be "Feed me more!" Maybe also have Ryback as a campaign mascot


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

barret wins to set up a title match at tlc presumably?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barret need to win this one


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is not a good way to keep my fucking interest in RAW when Monday Night Football, between two good fucking teams, is about to start. You start with a Ryback squash of Tensai & follow it up with Kofi/Barrett? *WTF*?!??!?!?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wade looks like such a jobber with that look and those tights. Jesus.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Go home, Jerry.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kofi should come out to Cryme Tymes theme once just so i can laugh my ass off


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Anyone else think its stupid that Kofi is now billed from Africa yet he still comes out to Jamaican music?


They should have dropped the gimmick, or what's left of it, a long time ago.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy shit this crowd is brutal, bar the kids reacting to Ryback you could hear a pin drop.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You are not the only one that thinks that Wade


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phantomdreamer said:


> It was passable, not good nor bad. If that's what passes as a good promo these days thenj this business is in serious trouble. Are you all so accustomed to mediocracy that people accept that as a good promo?


I dunno, i actually liked the promo and thought he did well. Of course its not Rock/Austin level promo, but it was better than anything Goldberg did on the mic..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

we want punk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince watching that Ryback promo on the monitors backstage


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What was the point of putting the title on Kofi, just for it to be taken off of him? I thought that with the rebuilding of the intercontinental championship they were let people hold it for lengthy runs. Since Cody's run it's been flip flopped from Big Show, Christian, Miz, now Kofi and soon to be Barrett..

So silly, let Kofi hold the title to do something with it.

..and this is coming from one of the biggest Barrett Fans on this board.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why couldn't Lawler just retire and stay gone?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ADR in a two out of three falls match zzzz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton vs. ADR 2 out of 3 falls? Why?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ugh so this must mean Barret's still going to be in the midcard in a feud with Kofi.. god dammit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I want JBL back =(


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

2 out of 3 falls match nice on the other hand del rio...


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton vs Del Rio again??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton/ADR AGAIN?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ORTON/DEL RIO AGAIN. THE MATCH THAT KEEPS ON GIVING.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Give Kofi a push already. Barrett is awesome too but they already screwed him up once, and anyway this new character isn't doing much for him. Also the last thing they need is yet another heel tossed into the main event for a few months only to fall back down like Swagger. Which is what Ziggler will be doing shortly anyway so there's no need to bother right now.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> Wade looks like such a jobber with that look and those tights. Jesus.


Yeah if he supposedly went back to his bare knuckle roots, should be street clothes, more fitting and appropriate. maybe not pants, but dare I say, jorts? lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie has MORE evidence? More photo-shopped photos? 

And who did they say is in a two out of three falls match?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



King Kenny said:


> we want punk


Indeed, waiting patiently for him


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Honestly, fuck Jerry. They couldn't have a storyline where he went mute?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are Orton and ADR even feuding? Has that ever been explained?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

2 out of 3 falls? really?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This boring match needs to end already.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to this Punk celebration and the possibility of a new WWE Title. Decent start so far, hope they don't keep the Punk celebration right at the end and also hope Mr McMahon makes an appearance tonight.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This crowd is horrible.

Feel like I'm watching two people practice in a gym.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The battle of the stop-start-stop-start pushes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol Barrett. His character and related ring style is so awful.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Vickie has MORE evidence? More photo-shopped photos?
> 
> And who did they say is in a two out of three falls match?


Aj using photoshop photos, vickie can use technology better with fake phone calls.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"stellar rivalry" according to Cole is ADR vs. Orton


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> What was the point of putting the title on Kofi, just for it to be taken off of him? I thought that with the rebuilding of the intercontinental championship they were let people hold it for lengthy runs. Since Cody's run it's been flip flopped from Big Show, Christian, Miz, now Kofi and soon to be Barrett..
> 
> So silly, let Kofi hold the title to do something with it.
> 
> ..and this is coming from one of the biggest Barrett Fans on this board.


Where is it written that Wade will win the title? Kofi could easily go over in this feud.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I forgot how bad commentary was on RAW


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

like i said,let the guy actually make an attempt at a promo before you can even state that he cant work the mic


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Smart money says that Wade Barrett will have the advantage on Kofi after the ad break.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton and ADR AND 2/3 falls?!?!? 

I honestly couldn't come up with something worse. The two most pointless boring upper-midcarders in the business right now feuding for no reason.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wade is boring as fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why's everyone convinced Barrett is winning? Was it reported he's gonna win the IC belt or something?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Guess trips passed ryback the torch..shovel of course..

Dean


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Why's everyone convinced Barrett is winning? Was it reported he's gonna win the IC belt or something?


Well Kofi needs something to do so why not have Barrett win to set up a match at the ppv if not for next week?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Never heard of Dean Ambrose and the majority of you guys wank him off.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Why's everyone convinced Barrett is winning? Was it reported he's gonna win the IC belt or something?


Probably just an educated guess, Kofi is a bit lower on the totem pole than Barrett who, though booked poorly, has at least more credibility and is more likely to actually do something. Whereas Kofi going back to doing nothing for another few months wouldn't be too shocking.

Or hey Evan Bourne should be back soon, maybe they'll team up again.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barrett's work style is AWFUL


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I honestly don't care about Barrett...ADR territory along with Cesaro


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> I forgot how bad commentary was on RAW


It's King man. He needs to retire.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Why's everyone convinced Barrett is winning? Was it reported he's gonna win the IC belt or something?


Well, the WWE has a habit of making Barrett do absolutely nothing of note, so they'll throw the title on him just to make it seem like they know what to do with him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Loving Wade working on the eye.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol does the ref whisper to the wrestlers during the break "psss hey we're coming back from break in 20 seconds get him in a headlock" they're always in a headlock when it comes back from break 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hope the evidence against AJ is we hear aj moaning from inside of a door then it shows her exiting the door with sex hair on and john cena watching her leave will be awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol is Joey's braid sitting there on the mat?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Lol does the ref whisper to the wrestlers during the break "psss hey we're coming back from break in 20 seconds get him in a headlock" there always in a headlock when it comes back from break 9 times out of 10.


:lmao


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wade is horrifically poor in the ring. He really needs to improve that side of his game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So eye rake is really troubling KK? It was an effective finisher in Smackdown for PS1.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Lol does the ref whisper to the wrestlers during the break "psss hey we're coming back from break in 20 seconds get him in a headlock" there always in a headlock when it comes back from break 9 times out of 10.


And it's always the heel that has the face in a headlock too.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

King sucks. Waiting for punk...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kofi will win by roll up.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kofi gets a big boot to the chest, no heart attack. Jerry fkn gets a big one sitting? ffs creative


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*









I got something I would like to slap A.J. with. I'll give you a hint, it rhymes with COCK.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Everyone hating on Barrett probably love Ryback.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match should last 3 minutes jobber kingston can barely even lift that title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mikey2690 said:


> Never heard of Dean Ambrose and the majority of you guys wank him off.


That's so rude of us.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> I got something I would like to slap A.J. with. I'll give you a hint, it rhymes with COCK.


Clock?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

No idea why JBL isn't the third man on Raw as well as PPV. Commentary is just lacking every fucking week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate when commentators say "X seems to be enjoying this!" Are they supposed to dislike hurting their opponents?

...Actually, that'd be an interesting gimmick. A wrestler who doesn't like hurting people.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*yawn*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

JOEY THE WILDCAT IS BEING UNLEASHED


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SantinoStunner said:


> Kofi gets a big boot to the chest, no heart attack. Jerry fkn gets a big one sitting? ffs creative


Are you like 7?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why is King still doing commentary? I'm sure he's a great guy, and it's terrible that he suffered a heart attack on RAW, but that doesn't change the fact that his commentary is fucking terrible and has been since 2009. 

Give it up. Please. He clearly doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ is a lucky girl, if ahe continues the momentum she is guaranteed to be a future HOt


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Man Kofi is so boring.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wade better win...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT WILDCAT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

[email protected]!#)ing food ads. God my fridge always empties 25% every time I watch RAW :$


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol at people complaining that a heel doesn't work an exciting in-ring style.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tilt-A-Whirl Sideslam, really Cole? Really?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sweet slam by Barrett!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blue. said:


> So eye rake is really troubling KK? It was an effective finisher in Smackdown for PS1.


:lmao I remember that


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

blackhole slam


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is really good match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*










end this already


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> I got something I would like to slap A.J. with. I'll give you a hint, it rhymes with COCK.


I think you're doing this wrong. 

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> I got something I would like to slap A.J. with. I'll give you a hint, it rhymes with COCK.


I don't know why you'd want to slap her with a sock, but hey, I don't judge what people are into.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Wade is horrifically poor in the ring. He really needs to improve that side of his game.


It's funny, because I thought he was decent enough when he started out. It's as if he's regressed. Is it to fit this new "brawler"-type character? Because his moveset has honestly been horridly dull.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Seriously, someone needs to pull Cole aside and show him what a tilt a whirl actually is. He gets it wrong every week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy shit he won clean.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

1, 2, 3! Wade wins!! Good match!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Watching this match muted while California Love is playing in the background is actually pretty cool (Y)


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one that doesn't think this match is that bad?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow this match getting a ton of time and good ring story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Thank God that match is over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol at people saying Barrett is bad in the ring. He's working a good match here with Kofi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

good match. liked barretts control segment and kofi going nuts


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Bullhammer elbow now?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just when I was getting to like the souvenir name, damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barrett is boring.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think this match is that bad?


It was like watching paint dry.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> lol at people complaining that a heel doesn't work an exciting in-ring style.


Pretty poor excuse.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was a pretty good match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

For how much I like Barrett, he is super clunky in the ring at times. It doesn't seem like he's lost or anything, just unable though trying.

You can't have every new intercontinental champion lose their following feud after winning the title. That's just super silly. It appears the flip flopping with this belt will continue.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Solid match. It was a little too long, but that's what happens when you have 3 hour Raws.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That pin by Kofi after SOS looked a little botched


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> Tilt-A-Whirl Sideslam, really Cole? Really?


He gets it wrong every damn week. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

shitty finisher but decent match.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was a pretty decent match. Though Kofi will prolly beat him when the title is on the line


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> I got something I would like to slap A.J. with. I'll give you a hint, it rhymes with COCK.


Rock??


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

pretty decent match there


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dan the marino said:


> It's funny, because I thought he was decent enough when he started out. It's as if he's regressed. Is it to fit this new "brawler"-type character? Because his moveset has honestly been horridly dull.


It's the brawler style... He's always been saddled with bad movesets. First it was "generic big man", now it's "brawler". The hybrid power/technical style he worked against Daniel Bryan was great, why couldn't they just let him use that?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That is a lame finisher for Barrett. SMH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Pyro just jizzed.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

To the people saying "thank god that match was over". Are you fking kidding me?

That was a very good match with a solid ending. I'm not sure what people expect out of a damn match these days..


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I think you're doing this wrong.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.


Yeah, you're missing the reference.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Nice match after the commercial.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

SIMON DEAN AMBROSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



sonicslash said:


> Rock??


Fpalm


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Pyro just jizzed.


I thought i heard something splashing.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Barrett, your awesome and all, but leave the elbow finisher to Ohno, he does them much better. Not to mention more climatic as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Pyro just jizzed.


And then 30 seconds later he's pissed because now Barrett's in the hunt for a midcard title and Vince hates him and he's English and blah blah blah.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BRAD MADDOX. NEVER FORGET.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are they still talking about Maddox if they won't use him anymore.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

NEEDS MORE AMBROSE.

Hmm. Maddox joining Ambrose's stable?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I haven't seen this enough...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"MAKE ME FAMOUS!"


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Glad to see people are still talking about Brad Maddox. He's somebody now!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So, the Maddox angle has to be bigger, they keep showing recaps.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are going over this Maddox stuff again? He screwed Ryback. Ryback destroyed him last week. Should be end of.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are they showing Maddox!?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat GOAT Maddox.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It's only been 30mins?? Shit.........
Fuck King. I really HATE having him back.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Maddox if you wanted to be famous you should have asked undertaker back when he was on his bike to make you famous he did it all the time back then.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Pyro just jizzed.


Only way Pyro cums is if the world title is involved.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I know Wade Barrett is supposed to be a bare knuckle fighter, but watching him fight is like challenging somebody that just mashes the A and B buttons on "No Mercy" for N64. Zzzzz.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

what the fuck is this taliban music in the background for the brad maddox promo


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Pyro just jizzed.


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU WWE? BARRET SHOULD BE WWE CHAMP? ANYTHING ELSE IS WORTHLESS? I DON'T WANT HIM BEATING KOFI, HE'S A NOBODY. FUCK THE IC TITLE. BARRET FOR WWE CHAMPION.


Is more likely.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Pretty poor excuse.


It's not an excuse, it's fact. Exciting move-sets are for babyfaces


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BE A STAR Ryback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I figured Maddox would be a one-time thing, but maybe not?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That doesn't sound at all like something I want to watch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I really hope all of this Maddox-NXT guys is part of some grand scheme by Punk and not just a bunch of bullshit made up on the day of PPVs to find a way to keep the title on Punk


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

kayfabe...why are they recapping this? Maddox is no longer employed in this storyline


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Last week: "Mr Maddox, your 15 minutes of fame are officially over."
This week: Video package based exclusively on Maddox, and a plug for a documentary about Brad Maddox.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

'The Brad Maddox Experience'?  fpalm


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck eeeepic Heyman. How awesome you are.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hahaha. Heyman is amazing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lol Paul Heyman should never go away again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I marked for Punk rocking the Heyman picture.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

haha nice shirt on Punk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't have any friends to call don't got any


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm a paul heyman guy


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I like punk's shirt


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"im humbled, that's a hell of a picture"


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



un_pretti_er said:


> To the people saying "thank god that match was over". Are you fking kidding me?
> 
> That was a very good match with a solid ending. I'm not sure what people expect out of a damn match these days..


Just ignore them.

My only problem is that the crowd blows and it makes the match seem dull.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Call your friends, if you have any" :lmao

YES, PUNK & HEYMAN.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman just called him, "my champion" My god, he is just brilliant lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman is awesome


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

awesome t-shirt


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Man I want that Heyman shirt


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck is on Matt Striker's face?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Call your friends if you have any :lmao:lmao:lmao

STRIKERS FACIAL HAIR


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What up with Striker's porn stache?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"call your friends if you have any." Paul Heyman is the incarnation of awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I guess Stryker is celebrating Movember.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Sorry to interupt."

"Then why are you doing it?"

LOL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Pornstar Striker


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao 

look at stryker's Joey Ryan stache.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Matt Striker's facial hair isn't over yet.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i'd buy that heyman shirt if i wasnt 99% sure it'd have an awful back design like most wwe shirts


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHAT ABOUT ME? WHAT ABOUT RYBACK?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman is gold


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Striker rocking that pornstache.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm on TV guys!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, I was kind of hoping Heyman was gonna tote that cardboard cutout the whole night even for the celebration. Not because I don't like Punk, but just for the sheer unintentional comedy


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman is just gold, pure scummy gold lol. 

And wtf is with the pornstache Striker?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

IT'S A CELEBRATION BITCHES!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT STRIKER STACHE


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ZOMGS WWE ARE COPYING TNA WITH JOEY RYAN'S BEARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor Matt Striker. I could see him being a good heel manager for some reason


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol at that stache


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> ZOMGS WWE ARE COPYING TNA WITH JOEY RYAN'S BEARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111!!!


FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus why are they having Del Rio vs Orton AGAIN!? Orton has beaten him like 3 or 4 times in a row now. Isn't it supposed to be the face chasing the heel trying to beat him? seems stupid having the heel failing every time with the face always coming out on top. Are we supposed to be rooting for Del Rio or something? damn WWE get it right heels screw over the face beating them time and time again thus making us want to see the face finally get the win. Here we have the heel always losing.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wtf Striker. Having porn facial hair


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat Ryback party crash.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk doesn't want Ryback to eat all the appetizers in his party. unk3


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Just ignore them.
> 
> My only problem is that the crowd blows and it makes the match seem dull.


It's unbelievable. That was LIGHT years better than the Ryback Tensai match. If you're saying "thank god that match is over" to Kofi and Wade, you were probably walking on the ledge for the opening match :no:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PacoAwesome said:


> Paul Heyman is just gold, pure scummy gold lol.
> 
> *And wtf is with the pornstache Striker?*


Rebirth of the Val Venis gimmick.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

heyman and punk is just gold


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> I'm on TV guys!


Your naked pica embarrass you. Jk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Shepard said:


> i'd buy that heyman shirt if i wasnt 99% sure it'd have an awful back design like most wwe shirts


I'll buy it and just wear an open sweatshirt in that case.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Jesus why are they having Del Rio vs Orton AGAIN!? Orton has beaten him like 3 or 4 time sin a row now. Isn't it supposed to be the face chasing the heel trying to beat him? seems stupid having the heel failing every time with the face always coming out on top. Are we supposed to be rooting for Del Rio or something? damn WWE get it right heels screw over the face beating them time and time again thus making us want to see the face finally get the win. Here we have the heel always losing.


Are they really? Was half paying attention. So done with that feud.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Faraday said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU WWE? BARRET SHOULD BE WWE CHAMP? ANYTHING ELSE IS WORTHLESS? I DON'T WANT HIM BEATING KOFI, HE'S A NOBODY. FUCK THE IC TITLE. BARRET FOR WWE CHAMPION.
> 
> 
> Is more likely.


WHAT THE FUCK VINCE. YOU DEBUT AMBROSE WITH THESE TALENTLESS VANILLA HACKS ROLLINS AND REIGNS WHO CANT SPEAK ON THE MIC _AT ALL._ YOU THEN SULLY THE GOOD NAME OF BARRETT, HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN WORLD CHAMPION AT LEAST 7 TIMES BY NOW. BUT INSTEAD YOU GIVE RYBACK SHOT AFTER SHOT. YOU KNOW WHY RYBACK GETS THESE OPPORTUNITIES BARRETT DOESN'T? IT'S BECAUSE HE'S FUCKING BRITISH. VINCE HATES BRITISH PEOPLE, LOOK AT HISTORY, ALL BRITISH GUYS WHO'VE EVER BEEN IN THE WWE HAVEN'T WON ANYTHING, AND THERE HAVE BEEN SO MANY OF THEM. I'M SICK OF THIS FUCKING COMPANY AND I'M SICK OF THIS OLD SENILE PRICK, VINCE MCMAHON.

Seems like something he'd say too.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Paul Heyman :bow:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Matt Striker is going to be in W.W.E.'s rendition of Reno 911.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



longing4indy said:


> Man I want that Heyman shirt


It's all but sold out for right now.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Pyro just jizzed.


No, he complained because it's only for a midcard title.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PacoAwesome said:


> Paul Heyman is just gold, pure scummy gold lol.
> 
> And wtf is with the pornstache Striker?


He's probably done it for Movember.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Jesus why are they having Del Rio vs Orton AGAIN!? Orton has beaten him like 3 or 4 times in a row now. Isn't it supposed to be the face chasing the heel trying to beat him? seems stupid having the heel failing every time with the face always coming out on top. Are we supposed to be rooting for Del Rio or something? damn WWE get it right heels screw over the face beating them time and time again thus making us want to see the face finally get the win. Here we have the heel always losing.


It's called a rivalry.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback needs to crash this shit wearing a party hat.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Shepard said:


> i'd buy that heyman shirt if i wasnt 99% sure it'd have an awful back design like most wwe shirts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Are they really? Was half paying attention. So done with that feud.


Yes, and i still can't believe it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Divas


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is going to put some whoppie in my cusion? da fuck


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ooooh Aksana the most hot WWE diva mmmm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

JERRY LAWLER STOP TALKING ABOUT WOMEN FOREVER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn aksana.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana looks fucked up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Will this be uglier then Tensai/Brodus at the ppv?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat Aksana


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Where's Nattie Neidhart?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kaitlyn and Aksana :ass


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I like that cleavage zipper.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksuna. um, Um , UM


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lawler - 'This is gonna put some Whoopee in my cushion!' :lol


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

A divas match between Kaitlyn and Aksana? This will go over like a wet fart.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

oh, look, a heal asking for Timeout...how original.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> He's probably done it for Movember.


He looks like a sleazy wifebeater. 'Matt StrikeHer'.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God these bitches need to stop screaming.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I just whoopied in my cushion." You have got to be shitting me :facepalm

edit: damn I misquoted, but you get the idea


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana is so covered that it makes you wish to see her naked even more


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Arcade said:


> It's called a rivalry.


Lol not much of a rivalry when the heel has lost 3 times in a row clean already.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How many times does Cole say "vintage Orton" during the Orton- Del Rio match? JBL was absolutely legendary last night btw, per usual, making fun of Cole.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fucking christ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Del Rio's winning tonight to further Orton's heel turn.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Black ref again, of course. :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Divas themes reaaaally suck I swear they all sound the same. Do they even like ther own themes? Only unique one is aksanas


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'd like to have some stuffing with Kaitlyn for Thanksgiving


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What is that outfit Aksana is wearing? ha ha. 

Whatever it is, it is hot.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

why i Aksana so hot? Dayum!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman's going betray Punk and join forces with Ryback.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If your a diva and your name isn't AJ Lee, or Eve, or past wwf diva (lita, trish, Victoria, etc.) then I don't care for you


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> It's all but sold out for right now.


Ugh yeah they only have xl and double x


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana makes me feel very funny down there. Giggity.

She's Russian right? Might be wrong in this one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I miss JDMan


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana is sexy!!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> Aksana makes me feel very funny down there. Giggity.
> 
> She's Russian right? Might be wrong in this one.


Lithuanian or some shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana turns more into a Twilight Princess each time she's on.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jobber squash.
Undercard match between two guys with no heat complete with mid-match commercial break.
Backstage talking.
Divas match.

I mean, at least they're getting all the trash over with early, I guess?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

30 sec match


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Knee to the gut is the finisher? WHAT THE SHIT.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kaitlyn so fucking hot.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kaitlyn's song reminds me of something 6 year olds on LSD would listen to.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I think shes latvian or omething


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That fucking carnival music again...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

thats not even a sports bra aksana is just wearing a red bra and pantie set


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

that moolah whip


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That circus clown theme song.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Lol not much of a rivalry when the heel has lost 3 times in a row clean already.


Then Orton has the upperhand.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What a lame fucking finisher.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So, what, after this Aksana has a porn shoot and didn't have enough time to change?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Osize10 said:


> I'd like to have some stuffing with Kaitlyn for Thanksgiving


fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Walk-In said:


> Jobber squash.
> Undercard match between two guys with no heat complete with mid-match commercial break.
> Backstage talking.
> Divas match.
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

To be fair, Kaitlyn's wrestling skills have improved a little.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Divas themes reaaaally suck I swear they all sound the same. Do they even like ther own themes? Only unique one is aksanas


The beginning of Kaitlyn's theme reminds me of the circus. That's something, I guess.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kaitlyn with dem power moves and dat squash match

The female Ryback


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I paid to see Ambrose" sign :O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana looks like a prostitute who would be walking the streets at 5...in the afternoon.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> Aksana makes me feel very funny down there. Giggity.
> 
> She's Russian right? Might be wrong in this one.


Lithuanian. Why the fuck do I know that? I need to get out more...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton/Del Rio FCA was awesome and Top 10 MOTY but I don't need to see it AGAIN. No reason to turn it into a Kofi/Ziggler series when it actually has potential for the future when it's fresh again.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LETS SPIN THE BOTTLE


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



rikers10 said:


> I think shes latvian or omething


Lithuanian


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

All Diva themes must come from "DLC theme pack #2"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did she just do a knee to the vagina?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Aksana looks like a prostitute who would be walking the streets at 5...in the afternoon.


Better than 5 in the morning?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Every Del Rio feud feels like it's a year long.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is it just me, or do ALL of Orton's rivalries end with a 2 out of 3 falls match? It happened with Kane, with Henry, and Christian in 2011 :lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton vs Del Rio, seriously not a single fuck given. Why didn't they just stop it after their NO DQ match which was pretty good?


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince must know this sucks


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> LETS SPIN THE BOTTLE


SPIN DAT BOTTLE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk's WWE 13' ad is so ace (Y)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Arcade said:


> Then Orton has the upperhand.


They've been feuding for ever dude have you not been around watching the borefest? Orton dominates Del Rio every time, its like WWE can't think of anything else for these 2. I swear its the AJ Styles vs Christoper Daniels of WWE.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Am i wrong to say i wish king would of stayed away? Take some time off you had a heart attack bring back JBL or jericho or hell punk have him call the matches then defend the belt anything but king!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I swear I thought Orton/Del Rio was finished when they had that falls count anywhere match. They just keep facing each other week after week. Kind of like Orton/Ziggler and Kofi/Ziggler were doing for too long.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I finally got what WWE are doing! They put all the boring matches at the start so people sleep in front of TV and don't change the channel! RATINGS !!!

But to be honest, i prefer the exciting stuff to be at the end rather than the start anyway


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What's the over/under on how many times they mention Del Rio's new Twitter account?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I go to Eastern Europe for work a lot, damn it is amazing how many hot women per capita they have compared to the USA. And yeah Aksana is from Lithuania.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> Is it just me, or do ALL of Orton's rivalries end with a 2 out of 3 falls match? It happened with Kane, with Henry, and Christian in 2011 :lmao


Didn't the Christian feud end with a street fight?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> What's the over/under on how many times they mention Del Rio's new Twitter account?


4


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck do they keep hammering this Orton/ADR shit down our throats. It's boring. They just had a falls count anywhere match on Smackdown...end it. 

oh well, at least I can take my shower or study during that match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can't masturbate to Aksana because she looks like a heroin addict and I start thinking about the dirty needles and go limp...she's useless.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> I finally got what WWE are doing! They put all the boring matches at the start so people sleep in front of TV and don't change the channel! RATINGS !!!
> 
> But to be honest, i prefer the exciting stuff to be at the end rather than the start anyway


:lmao that actually makes sense


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Better than 5 in the morning?


Actually yes. It's like a strip club. If you go at night, it's fine. If you go in the daytime, you see the D-Leaguers of strippers. C-Section scars, moles in weird places, missing teeth and the general sense that this is not what your life is supposed to be.


Or so I've been told.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> 4


I'm taking the over


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> To be fair, Kaitlyn's wrestling skills have improved a little.


To Quote AVGN-It's like putting ice cream sprinkles on a dog turd.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Didn't the Christian feud end with a street fight?


I thought it was a Steel Cage on that live Smackdown.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton Heel turn tonight? Somehow... please?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YEAAAAAAAAAAA ORTON/ADR.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I can't masturbate to Aksana because she looks like a heroin addict and I start thinking about the dirty needles and go limp...she's useless.


Heroin addict, with that fitness body? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Soup is such an awful show. I hate that whole channel.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

VINTAGE ORTON coming up. Right Cole?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> I finally got what WWE are doing! They put all the boring matches at the start so people sleep in front of TV and don't change the channel! RATINGS !!!
> 
> But to be honest, i prefer the exciting stuff to be at the end rather than the start anyway


:lmao thats great

and i finally want raws theme song


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jeff Winger!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aksana's outfit is so not PG


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy shit I love 'The Soup'

MUST WATCH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE on The Soup....that looks horrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol Daniel Bryan and Joel McHale


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Didn't the Christian feud end with a street fight?


Steel cage on SD actually iirc.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Guarantee Antonio is squashing Brodus again, which is great news.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

No Little Jimmy? Thank god


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Little Jimmy entered the rebellious stage of his life?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

hope brodus gets squashed


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well they are killing off Little Jimmy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck did Brodus just do? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> The Soup is such an awful show. I hate that whole channel.


youre dead to me

Joel McHale and anything he touches is epic


soooo gonna watch that episode


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus Clay is stale


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The blob now.... So far raw is -ish.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jobbersaurus is in the ring....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus' attire last night was so much better, he should have keept it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lil Jimmy's not here? FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro vs Brodus Clay - pointless filler match.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh this fat fuck is still employed?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

David Banner said:


> They've been feuding for ever dude have you not been around watching the borefest? Orton dominates Del Rio every time, its like WWE can't think of anything else for these 2. I swear its the AJ Styles vs Christoper Daniels of WWE.


I wouldn't calk their entire feud boring. Their Falls Count Anywhere match on Smackdown was pretty good. Now the feud should end with this match.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They're going through a lot of stuff in this first hour. That Orton/ADR match is going to get a lot of time and I think Punk's celebration will exceed 20 min.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I thought it was a Steel Cage on that live Smackdown.


That cage match was awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm about to go get some more alcohol. Shit. 
Hopefully Punk's celebration is at the beginning of the hour.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

cesaro about to bury Clay again...boy, im sure glad we get to see this display of technical prowess again.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BRODUS GETTIng a real entrance? lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ass ass ass.

Brodus looks like he was in the basement away from all the children at school.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh no, my fuckery meter is going off the charts. Brodus Clay, King going apeshit, must resist urge to change back to MNF


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Welp, saw this coming. Did Brodus rear-end Vince's limo or something?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I love black women, but the funkadactlys ugh. Unflattering outfits and fake ass hair.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So this will make how many times in a row that Brodus jobs?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel like i've seen this before... Oh yeah i have infact wasn't Truth on commentary last time they faced as well?


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did R-truth just call Brodus hot??


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro's theme is just epic!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Actually yes. It's like a strip club. If you go at night, it's fine. If you go in the daytime, you see the D-Leaguers of strippers. C-Section scars, moles in weird places, missing teeth and the general sense that this is not what your life is supposed to be.
> 
> 
> Or so I've been told.


Sorry, I don't know much about prostitutes. I would think they have the hotter ones earlier on and the ugly bitches really late where people are fucked up. Who gets a prostitute at 5 a.m anyway?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So Cesaro's man purse gimmick was a one week thing? Shame, really.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

truth :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao truth


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



longing4indy said:


> I love black women, but the funkadactlys ugh. Unflattering outfits and fake ass hair.


But real ass ass.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I'm a DAWGS DAWG" Truth is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Didn't the Christian feud end with a street fight?


I think they had a two out of three falls match for the title after SummerSlam during a Super SmackDown live or something like that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus = jobber status.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT DAWG'S DAWG


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So now WWE fist hour of RAW will be about wrestling?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Business can pick up with Cesaro, given the right booking!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro's worth watching just for the uppercut.

Truth just called himself a dog. lmao wtf? a dog's dog?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Truth talks so much nonsense that it makes it hilarious :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT'S FUCKIN' HOGWASH, COLE!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh God, Swagger gonna come back cause of that "american" thing.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



skyman101 said:


> Cesaro vs Brodus Clay - pointless filler match.


Not pointless. They're building up Cesaro and Truth is on commentary to further their feud. It's not setting the world on fire by any means, but it is story telling to some degree.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I wish they would cut to the chase with this angle, and have Cesaro re-debut the european championship.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The fuck is Truth on

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell is R-Truth talking about?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I have no clue what R Truth is talking about, but I like it.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Faraday said:


> Cesaro's worth watching just for the uppercut.
> 
> Truth just called himself a dog. lmao wtf? a dog's dog?


A dawg's dawg. Dawg.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro > brodus

Agree?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Arcade said:


> I wouldn't calk their entire feud boring. Their Falls Count Anywhere match on Smackdown was pretty good. Now the feud should end with this match.


Granted that match was good, but they've just been feuding for way too long and Orton has won most of their matches. Why didn't it just end with the Falls Count Anywhere match? Orton beat him on the previous ppv then he beat him in the Falls Count Anywhere match, shouldn't this already be over?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Even Cameron and Naomi's cheerleading is half-assed. This gimmick is so finished.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Truth just said "RICOLA!!" didn't he?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RICOLAAA!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

roota to the toota :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Truth with the crack talk :lmao

golden


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Swedish little Jimmy's. Amazing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL The angle of brodus clay's fist by cesaros crotch :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> roota to the toota :lmao


I knew this was gay porn.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Swiss Death!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat' man did it again!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

We just seen this match a month ago with the same exact finish.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This crowd :lmao, honestly don't give a shit do they?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, they're killing my boy Brodus.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Landing on his knees, take the move properly ya tub of shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So far we have seen Ryback Vs. Tensai, Cesaro Vs. Funkasauras, & Kofi Vs. Barrett, all of which we have seen before fairly recently.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I liked R Truth a lot more when he was a heel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

so much power


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Neutralizer looks like a hard move. Just do Ron Simmons' Dominator.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro's ring work has been growing on me tbh.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

dat uppercut


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT Flying Uppercut


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was nice.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If I'm not wrong, didn't the last time a show featuring Ryback beating Tensai and Cesaro beating Brodus draw the lowest rating in 15 years?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Landing on his knees, take the move properly ya tub of shit.


:lmao I agree.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This finisher is one of the worst of all time.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> Cesaro > brodus
> 
> Agree?


Without question. Cesaro can be a money-drawing main event heel in a year or two.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did truth just mouth "motherfucker"?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck brodus for being a bad seller.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

does brodus have any balls?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

He did that with a broken hand too man.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is freakin awesome!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

now THAT is real strenght. not this stupid inflated Ryback bodybuilder shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus can compete with Big Daddy V in a mantits contest.

Good riddance Jobbersaurus. You just got *Nut*ralized :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Monthly Cena propaganda.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Didn't they show Cena's 300th wish some time ago? Not knocking what he did, but we get it, he does a lot of good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Haven't we already done this 300 wish deal?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i like everything about Cesaro; but at the same time, I just couldn't care less.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus Clay doing his best Kane impersonation by landing on his knees.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> This finisher is one of the worst of all time.


The fuck? No it isn't. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brings a smile to my face to see this kind of stuff


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Make a wish vignette....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yes we know Cena is a good guy WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh wow here's wish 300! i guess no other superstar grants wishes do they? Oh yeah Cena's the only one that matters.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I get misty-eyed when they show all those happy kids.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

John Cena being the GOAT, as usual.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Are your arms real?" Not naturally


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now if only we could take Cesaro's in ring skills and Barrett's mic skills / look and combined them..

We'd have the ultimate badass heel.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Weekly "Please like Cena" vid.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You will cheer this man dammit!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



vanboxmeer said:


> Monthly Cena propaganda.


more like weekly cena propaganda.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

oh, more "please love John Cena" propaganda.

Look, dont get me wrong, what he does is great. I just think they go over the top with Cena's promotion, like he's the only guy on the roster who does Make a Wish shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Even if it has nothing to do with his wrestling character, this is why I can't fully hate Cena, no matter how I try.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damnit who is cutting onions in here?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao no matter how hard they try, with Cancer charities or whatever, Cena will still be booed like hell.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

John's a hero.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Stuff like this makes me respect Cena. IS truely a class act


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

cesaro is growing on me


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOVE LOVE PLEASE SAY THAT YOU LOVE ME!! 


More love cena videos -_- some things never change


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

More "Look At Us We're Amazing and Good People" Promos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao at the little black kid's reaction to Cena. What is wrong with you *****?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> Make a wish vignette....
> 
> {youtube]R2YrTxfbToM[/youtube]


HA! You fucked up! You fucked up!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I still don't get why they call it the neutralizer. He's Swiss so his finisher has to be neutral?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is really growing on me.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Good guy John :cena2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Yes we know Cena is a good guy WWE.


They need to stress it so we can hate him more. Goods deeds should be done without acknowlading it so much


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

IS THAT FUCKING CLAIRE LYNCH DAFUQ


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Didn't they show Cena's 300th wish already? Guess now that he's defeated cancer they need more "YOU MUST LIKE CENA" promos


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why waste a wish on meeting John Cena?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> Brodus can compete with Big Daddy V in a mantits contest.
> 
> Good riddance Jobbersaurus. You just got *Nut*ralized :lol


I call it the *Neuter*lizer myself


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john

imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die

thats gotta fuck you up in the head


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ugh. Please have this be seperate from Cena on screen?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brace yourselves - horrible extended Vickie and AJ segment is coming.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cannot stand Brodus one bit!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm guessing that couple heard some loud noises and moans coming from Cenas room the one that AJ left and that's vickies evidence?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The numbers don't matter? the fuck you kidding John..? You're a fucking bodybuilder ffs. Can't wait to see his face when a kid asks him to actually sell lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god two totally unknown people are going to enter this angle. This could be worse than Claire Lynch.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH BOY, CLAIRE LYNCH INCOMING


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just a thought regarding a new belt debuting - Up until tonight, every single PPV or Raw, Punk/Heyman haven't been seen without the belt. One of them have always been holding it.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i know he wouldnt be able to do it to brodus and other big men,but it would be so much better if he used the swiss death as his finisher on smaller talent


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> HA! You fucked up! You fucked up!


Damnit Walter! You fucked it up! You fucked it up!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Guessing those 2 people are hotel staff that "saw" AJ and Cena that fateful night.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die


That's a good point Redead.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die


Easy peasy.







Lemon Squeezy.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die


Wow, that's kind of sad now that I think about it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god Vickie went and found some bad actors to be some kind of witnesses to AJ and Cena.'s affair. This should be good....


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

John Cena is better than you


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Spending $100 Million for losing two campaigns must've been worth it rather then giving any sum of money to a charity eh Vince?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The more they promote Cena's charity work, the more he gets booed.

WWE just aren't seeing the connection, are they?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I got up from a very good nap in a very warm bed to watch this, and I have yet to see hide nor hair of Dean Ambrose. Neither have I seen Punk acting like a top-tier ass about his Championship Anniversary. RAW, you are not pleasing me now.

Basically, they made Claudio boring and now I'm mad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And the storyline for AJ/Cena continues next...


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ's parents clearly. (Slight sarcasm)


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> HA! You fucked up! You fucked up!


How did you catch that? lol I changed it immediately after posting


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Seems weird to complain about that Cena vid. His being the sole face of the company-wide "fight" against breast cancer or whatever it was, that was incongruous. Most of what they do with Cena is sickeningly sycophantic. But the guy granted 300 wishes to sick kids. That's significant.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Oh god two totally unknown people are going to enter this angle. This could be worse than Claire Lynch.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't know if I enjoy this AJ/Vickie storyline because it entertains me, or if I just enjoy it because it's so bad, that it makes me laugh.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die
> 
> thats gotta fuck you up in the head


Oh well.

Life sucks................


AND THEN YOU DIE!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wait. Why is Tamina Snooka in this feud?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die
> 
> thats gotta fuck you up in the head


Don't let WWE's Cena Hype Machine brainwash you.

Fight it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ/Vickie Segment?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I got up from a very good nap in a very warm bed to watch this, and I have yet to see hide nor hair of Dean Ambrose. Neither have I seen Punk acting like a top-tier ass about his Championship Anniversary. RAW, you are not pleasing me now.
> 
> Basically, they made Claudio boring and now I'm mad.


Raw giving you problems? Switch to the blue brand. :troll


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie was looking like The Joker with that bbq sauce.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Oh god two totally unknown people are going to enter this angle. This could be worse than Claire Lynch.


could be?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

you know whats fucked up here? if this was a good-written show, they would have had the NXT guys open the show with an explosive promo or attack. Instead, theyre just being tucked away until the end of the show, which is fucking disappointing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Every week its the same damn shit, Vickie in the ring, AJ, titantron evidence John comes out looking mad. Jesus please kill this angle already.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Clair Lynch character inbound..


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Clair Lynch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> It just occurred me to me how shell shocking this has got to be for john
> 
> imagine meeting atleast 300 kids, and trying to cheer them up, just before they die
> 
> thats gotta fuck you up in the head


To be fair they don't all die. I'm not sure exactly how many are terminally ill though, but my sister did 'Make a Wish' years ago for a brain tumor that they were able to remove.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ohhhh no.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie rocks!!! :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AHHH can Stone Cold come out and stun these two nerds in khakis.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh Goddamn it. Just goddamnit.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Only R-Truth can properly make photoshop jokes. Though, it is good to see Tamina back. I think she's one of the better divas in the ring


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holycityzoo said:


> How did you catch that? lol I changed it immediately after posting


I see everything.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Gotta love WWE and their imaginary job titles.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who is that woman?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Wait. Why is Tamina Snooka in this feud?


I guess we are going to find out now. 


Holy shit, that looked like Claire Lynch for a good 3 seconds :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SantinoStunner said:


> The numbers don't matter? the fuck you kidding John..? You're a fucking bodybuilder ffs. Can't wait to see his face when a kid asks him to actually sell lol


Never try to make a joke again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I just realized Vickie hasn't had theme music since she's been in the company, she just has to walk out and gets pure heat.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fpalm


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is why Cena can't turn heel..you can't have Ryback granting wishes..FEED ME MOAR WISHES


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who the F are those 2?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can this Vickie/AJ angle just fucking die already?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not Clare Lynch.

But someone who looks frightingly similar to Clare Lynch. fpalm


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

CLAIRE LYNCH'S TWIN


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT HEAT


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't want any actors not named Dr. Shelby on my wrasslin show.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn Vickie's Boobs lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Managing Supervisor, Commissioner, General Manager - what positions will they come up with next?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT Insta-heat!


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh not this again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well, we're gonna learn tonight.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who is Claire Lynch?

*SO MANY QUESTIONS*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mister Hands said:


> Seems weird to complain about that Cena vid. His being the sole face of the company-wide "fight" against breast cancer or whatever it was, that was incongruous. Most of what they do with Cena is sickeningly sycophantic. But the guy granted 300 wishes to sick kids. That's significant.


Problem with the promo is they've done it to such a degree that any package about it is now dreaded. If they hadn't done one in about six months let's say I don't think anyone would complain.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this is so bad


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fucks Jodie Foster doing in the ring? Ziggler a cannibal?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> I guess we are going to find out now.
> 
> 
> Holy shit, that looked like Claire Lynch for a good 3 seconds :lmao


A storyline so bad, it warps space-time


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why must WWE torture us with storylines like this? fpalm


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That right there is heat. Wrestlers in the WWE need to take notice from Vicki. Now could this storyline just fucking die.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie is great


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"go away" heat ftmfw :lmao


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow nuclear heat


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie gets more heat than any wrestler.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So are these two suppose to be the WWE's Claire Lynch?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol whitney smith


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

good god who in history of wwe has got as much heat as vicki


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And it continues


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh god I forgot about Tamina in this angle - that's like adding piss to a shit sandwich.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback comes out and eats Whitney Smith.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DO THE RIGHT THING AJ


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck are you guys?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great...more of this shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Falsafyn dtails of theiraffur.

Talk properly, for Christ sake.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

'Whitney Smith' :lmao

Gotta love these names.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking Vickie. So hot, AND gets the most audible heat on the show


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

mad heat for Vickie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Incompetent ass creative morons.


Shepard said:


>


I marked.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

oh just fuck off you bitch. nobody wants to look at you. If the wwe wants to bother people why don't they juust fire Vickie and roll in a picture of hitler while playing Rebecca Black in the background. would be a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is just awful. I think the WWE is aware of how bad it is and they're just going with it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao The girl looks like one of those japanese robots designed to look like a woman.

So like Randy Orton's wife.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

you know youre doing a bad job booking the actual talent on the roster when a non-superstar heel gets the most fucking heat.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

END THE SUFFERING


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vickie is just terrible. I understand one out of every 10 words she screams.

EDIT - And now Claire fucking Lynch V2 fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

she looks like Jodi Foster


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This show literally could not be any worse to this point. The last time I said it was shit, sense then, we've had a Cesaro squash & no this Vickie shit with non-wrestlers. BLEH


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

who gives the thumbs up for such a stupid storyline


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HAHAHA THIS COULD BE KELLY KELLY FAN!!! :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This heat is hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Crowd shitting all over this.:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This could actually be entertaining......in a so bad its good way.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna be kind to this, and call it Lynchian.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why does she sound like she was raped??? lmaooooo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are these people from infomercials too?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Don't let WWE's Cena Hype Machine brainwash you.
> 
> Fight it.


Its not hype, its the truth

I dont know if I could make time for it, let alone deal with consequences

It has nothing to do with him entertaining me or not, But i genuinely admire and maybe even look up to John. He's not human. I actually take the comments calling him superman as praise, because thats the best comparison I can find in terms of qualities

Getting me to look forward to him on raw on the other hand.....


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Do your job and stop people watching.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

She sounds so upset with talking about this


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

She looks good,ms smith


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHy is this woman testifying like a victim on Law and Order: SVU? She sounds like she's afraid John Cena is going to come and dump her on her head right now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Good thing the crowd is booing this garbage.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



longing4indy said:


> Ryback comes out and eats Whitney Smith.


HAHAHA. WELL GOOD EVENING MR. BRADY.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Doug Brady and Whitney Smith. SMH.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"DO THE RIGHT THING AJ"


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who in the blue hell is this jabroni?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Eye contact is now romantic


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Whitney Smith getting more heat than CM Punk. unk3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> 'Whitney Smith' :lmao
> 
> Gotta love these names.


dat Doug Brady


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here's the story...of a man called Brady...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can this get anymore painful? 

Yes. If Claire Lynch shows up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

just end this shit


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are they trying to get people to care about this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE: Where hearsay and speculation = truth


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So no new WWE title, huh? What a surprise.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JeremyCB23 said:


> good god who in history of wwe has got as much heat as vicki


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It never ends


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh, holy shit, yes!!!! I hope this dude filmed them

Sex tape please WWE!!!


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn if vicky is getting booed like that ... that means she must be doing a good job as a heel


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can AJ come out and beat up the witnesses come on


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I quit. I just...what.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THE FUCKED IN FRONT OF A FAMILY HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao "I eyewitnessed cena and AJ" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Has anyone made a reference to Cena & AJ getting down to "business time" yet? :side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Where's Joey Greco?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who's the idiot that's behind this whole angle? Fuck fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf happened to Vicki's eye?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You know these segments are almost worth it to see AJ in those little jean shorts going up to her ass.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I almost feel bad for vickie... i mean it's not even her fault her voice is otherworldly annoying.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mr Smith= next wwe champion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This storyline is so fucking stupid


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So they had a perfectly good hotel bed but use a car? are are AJ and Cena idiots?


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

This shit is still going on? Holy shit. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

omg i am laughing so hard and i dont know why :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Shepard said:


> DO THE RIGHT THING AJ


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aj is awsome


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

if cena's car is a rockin', you better not come a knockin'

:cena2


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Who's the idiot that's behind this whole angle? Fuck fpalm


Apparently it's Cena's punishment for saying that shit to Vince a while ago about how he's out of touch and shit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well if there is one good thing on the TV right now, it's AJ's awesome shirt.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh, damn, AJ channeling her inner Jericho


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The crowd did not pop this loud for any of the first hour.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol wwe is so frickin awesome


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ, fuck off. We all now know that you and Cena are evil, slutty scum.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> So they had a perfectly good hotel bed but use a car? are are AJ and Cena idiots?


They obviously get off on fucking in front of a van full of a family


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Y2J!!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH FUCK HE FILMED IT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ STOLE CHRIS JERICHOS LINE thats copyright infridgment!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ needs to do porn so I can have realistic visions of fucking her.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Doug Brady on that creeper time.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is so bad its hilarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This perv was taking photos of them? PG my ass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I'm not one to snoop"

"Takes creepy pictures of people in cars"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That Brady guy is a fucking creep :lmao


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Brady you creepy fucker


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

aj rockin dat jericho line. fkyea.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mr. Brady is a voyeur


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Please let this end!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

NUDITY


Damn


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

oh my fucking god....a sex tape angle. Why won't this angle just go away?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

why would some random person take pictures of 2 people having sex in a car?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



finalnight said:


> Wtf happened to Vicki's eye?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


She walked into Vince's room during Ryback's match and accidentally got in the way of his business..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena likes it when kids are watching :cena2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

come on Cena. Just say "I lathered her down in dick"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Apparently it's Cena's punishment for saying that shit to Vince a while ago about how he's out of touch and shit.


Competing for the WWE Title at a Big 4 PPV. Dat punishment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


>


My precious Claire. I miss you so much, my Goddess.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I would mark if Cena had a crush on Vickie.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BOOOOOOO! FUCKING BOOOOO!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT CENA POP


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Incoming Brazzers logo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This crowd is really into this segment.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This shit has to end now. I'm sick of this angle.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I wanted to see that picture"

Lawler you sick fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JeremyCB23 said:


> good god who in history of wwe has got as much heat as vicki


Chris Benoit might if he ever makes a return.

Um... that's all I've got.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

GARBAGE


I like Cena's new gear. Ditched the Jorts too (Y)


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This shit is fucking stupid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So here's my question. 

If Cena & AJ fucked....so what? Vickie already has AJ's job, so what is there to do?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I cant believe this shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The photos/voicemails/videos are the best thing about this :lmao
Please do show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

crash in 3...2...1


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was the worst fake kiss ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Somewhere Cena's wife is calling her lawyer. Again.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TONSIL HOCKEY


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Attaboy John, attaboy.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH DAMN


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

GIVE HER THE TONGUE, JOHN


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

cena getting out his two inch tony????


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why is Dolph Ziggler mad that John Cena is giving AJ TERRRRRIBLE kisses?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lolwat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

WOW.................................................WOW................FUCKING WOW.:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

but but but the little kids


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat adultery


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

and they couldn't have done this the first week :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Think of the children!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT! 
JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Think of the children!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Smooches aplenty


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena/AJ Live Sex Celebration.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, Cena is out longer


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck just happened?! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Meanwhile, Brady surreptitiously ejaculates onto a turnbuckle.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena said it: garbage and a load of crap. thats what this angle is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AND CENA FUCKED HIS KNEE UP :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did Cena just injure himself?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Cena got hurt during that......

Also love how Dolph's so weak he can't even lay out Cena while Cena's getting some.


----------



## SillySausage69 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Shades of Jericho with that "SHUT THE HELL UP"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And Cena just got injured again...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Uh oh. Cena rolled his ankle.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck everything about everything.

Sheamus/Sandow? Are we back in fucking September or what?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

hahahaha fuck i am dying :lmao this is just i dont even know how to describe it 
shit :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well.



That was...






Um...







That was a thing. That happened.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena injured


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this fucking company.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

CLAIRE LYNCH IS TRENDING ON TWITTER AND CENA FUCKED HIS ANKLE UP :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I CAN'T


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What's Ziggler's beef?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL, I can't wait for it to be revealed that AJ used John to get ahead and then have an opening segment where he slut shames her.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for Review-A-Raw tomorrow. Pollock is going to have an aneurysm talking about this fucking shit :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cole and King sounded legit freaked out. 

I just.........oh God.........I can't, I just can't

Oh and did Cena wreck his ankle? That was a fast ass limp


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena just found out its impossible to run with a boner.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



> Why is Dolph Ziggler mad that John Cena is giving AJ TERRRRRIBLE kisses?


Because he wants to be the one getting terrible kisses.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This storyline is aimed at the female demographic. Young girl gets her prince etc. That's all it is.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao The idiot hurt is ankle!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I am SO confused.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Watch Cena roll his ankle in slow-mo (DVR is kick-ass) didn't look that bad, but not that good either. Doubt it's broken or anything, but definitely sucks. The man is getting old.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy fucking forum crash :lmao

Think that's the biggest I've seen on this site so far.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That looked like cena did something to his ankle there, possibly rolled?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wait...Cena got injured?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn that kiss shut this place down for quite the while.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did the forum seriously just fucking crash for that? :lmao You're all a bunch of teenage girls


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm crying, Ziggler can't get the upperhand on Cena while he has his back turned making out and Cena fucked up his ankle and had to hop up the ramp. :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

SHIT DID CENA ROLL HIS ANKLE?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was the greatest segment ever

I couldnt stop smiling

Completely and utterly absurd in every way


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ, get new fucking servers.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol this fucking angle is stumbling along in the darkness fumbling for a sense of direction and coming up hilariously short. what. a. clusterfuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> CLAIRE LYNCH IS TRENDING ON TWITTER AND CENA FUCKED HIS ANKLE UP :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I CAN'T


NEVER FORGET CLAIRE! NEVER FORGET THE QUEEN!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Alberto, I am pleased to see you.

Please wrestle well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

One of the longest forum crashes recently is over Cena kissing AJ? Really?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What's Spanish for boring?


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God damn, that angle. So bad, it's awesome


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DA NEW APEX PREDATOR
DA REAL DEAL


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ's kiss so deadly that Cena knees gave out on him and the forum crashed :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Cena just found out its impossible to run with a boner.


Seconded.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

seriously, damn this is a big forum crash. it wasnt even this bad when rollins, reigns and ambrose's debuted last night lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DA CENA IS HURT! DE CENA IS HURT! unk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat' ankle sprain?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ Got in to that hardcore style. PG Ratings? LAWL.

That was hot though imo.

Crashed the forum too :O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena injured himself to get out of this angle.

AJ Styles wishes he had had the same idea.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> This storyline is aimed at the female demographic. Young girl gets her prince etc. That's all it is.


This had better not be aimed at me. Because it is _terrible_. This story only works if John & AJ DO NOT kiss.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fucking :lmao at Cena injuring himself


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> I can't wait for Review-A-Raw tomorrow. Pollock is going to have an aneurysm talking about this fucking shit :lmao


I'm so, so glad I'm not the only person who thought this exact same thing.

Although to be fair, the words that went through my head were "John, in particular, and to a lesser extent Wai, are going to have a field day with this shit fest on Review-a-Raw."

Always nice to find a fellow fan of John, Wai and the LAW crew.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> That was the greatest segment ever
> 
> I couldnt stop smiling
> 
> Completely and utterly absurd in every way


Cynical, yet correct.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

When he started limping I started :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Cena honestly got injured during that ridiculous segment I'd say we've just hit a brand new low.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Meanwhile backstage


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Bland Orton


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That segment just prove that Smackdown is the greatest wrestling show on TV.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

so the forum crashed for a kiss and fuck all happened for Ambrose last night, LOL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

John Cena went from high profile feuds with The Rock and Lesnar to silly love angles. The mighty hath fallen.

Nah, WWE champ coming soon.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:[email protected] Cena limp.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This thread is almost un-usable with the constant crashes..


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena was limping because he had a boner.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Thank god for Orton and Del'Boro. Maybe the forums will stop crashing for a while now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> This had better not be aimed at me. Because it is _terrible_. This story only works if John & AJ DO NOT kiss.


I don't think it's aimed at you. I think he's just parroting Meltzer, whom has said that WWE is trying to attract a female audience with this angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn how many times does Orton have to beat Del Rio before he fucking goes away? Del Rio's like that guy that keeps bragging he's a bad ass yet gets his ass kicked every time he's in a fight. But still goes on acting like a bad ass after multiple ass kickings.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> :[email protected] Cena limp.


HE DID IT 4 DA WOK!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

For my own sanity, I have to believe something huge is happening in the Games & Trivia subforums that's causing all this forum collapsiness.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus fucking Christ, fix the piece of shit servers!!!! Crashes over Cena and AJ kissing? Really?? Fucking nerd virgins.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Randy Orton as the Sex Predator


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> and they couldn't have done this the first week :lmao





Ether said:


> fucking :lmao at Cena injuring himself


:lmao

and it almost killed the forum. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is gonna be a long match


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So a crap storyline ended with Cena getting hurt. Way to go


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL "JOSE AND JOS B"


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> This had better not be aimed at me. Because it is _terrible_. This story only works if John & AJ DO NOT kiss.


Wasn't aimed at you but why would it be? You hetro female?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Woooooooooow @ this storyline


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm so, so glad I'm not the only person who thought this exact same thing.
> 
> Although to be fair, the words that went through my head were "John, in particular, and to a lesser extent Wai, are going to have a field day with this shit fest on Review-a-Raw."
> 
> Always nice to find a fellow fan of John, Wai and the LAW crew.


I'm gonna have to check that out. I usually listen to the Don Tony & Kevin Castle Show each week (not so much recently though as they've been affected by Hurricane Sandy) and have a number of Youtube channels I watch wrestling reviews on, always looking for different perspectives though.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The dollarama servers acted up again..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This forum is broken.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RIP WRESTLING FORUM


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow.. this forum..


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus fucking Christ, fix the piece of shit servers!!!! Crashes over Cena and AJ kissing? Really?? Fucking nerd virgins.

Agree Well Said


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

everytime I see Del Rio it makes me think of Fella's Brian Bedonde Beeeelapse talking about Bertie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao at these forum crashes


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So, that red hot segment into an ADR match, a man who makes a half a million people turn the channel every time he has a match. DAT BOOKING.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The kiss that crashed a million servers......


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

JOHN CENA/AJ KISS BROKE WRESTLINGFORUM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Trying my best here. Sorry for those that have to go through this.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I was actually enjoying the ADR match, despite the presence of Boreton.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Finally I can get back on....just wanted to say this. Vickie Guerrero BLEW away everyone's reaction with ease. Punk/Cena...everyone.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Someone sandbagged the forum.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Geeze! A fake looking kiss not only gave this forum a database error message it knocked out the whole forums. :cuss:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena kissing AJ = ratings. Good work WWE.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If it took Cena kissing AJ to crash the forum, lord knows whats gonna happen when Ambrose makes an appearance


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This thread is fun tonight. lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WTF!? I just got banned from the RAW section moments go. :lmao


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

wow, did aj/cena's kiss really just kill the whole of the raw forum lol R.I.P RAW Forum


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> I was actually enjoying the ADR match, despite the presence of Boreton.


Don't worry. Del Rio will have the advantage after the ad break.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat John Cena sex appeal crashing the forum :cena2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Trying my best here. Sorry for those that have to go through this.


Thank you for keeping us afloat!



Redead said:


> Dat John Cena sex appeal crashing the forum :cena2


I am HEARTBROKEN to discover John Cena is such an awkward looking kisser.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Blandy Boreton/Awful Rel Rio channel changer of a match interrupted with a 5 minute block of commercials, awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure that crash triumphed the following things: 

Punk beating Cena and walking out at MITB
Lesnar return
Bryan Cash in at TLC. 

Yeah. We're all fucking teenage girls.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn how many superstars has aj now kissed on tv? Cody, Primo, Kane, Punk , Bryan and now Cena. She even kissed hornswaggle!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> If it took Cena kissing AJ to crash the forum, lord knows whats gonna happen when Ambrose makes an appearance


Such thoughts cannot be thunk.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Del Rio is punted here and never comes back a la Husky Harris.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I just got here. What did I miss?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena/AJ kissing, and Cena injuring himself just caused one of the biggest forum crashes ever :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> If it took Cena kissing AJ to crash the forum, lord knows whats gonna happen when Ambrose makes an appearance


Three dudes will go apeshit while everyone else goes "That's it?"


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the forum is fucked the nerds are fapin there manginas hard it seems


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Still :lmao over the forum crashes from that... Just.. wow! Put that one in the books please.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Damn how many superstars has aj now kissed on tv? Cody, Primo, Kane, Punk , Bryan and now Cena. She even kissed hornswaggle!


But still no Kaitlyn.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wonder if we will see the punt by orton tonight


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena/AJ Crashing the Forum : Proof Cena is a draw?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL at Lawler trying to make sense out of Del Rio's stupid decision to get DQ'd on purpose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The queen was not impressed with that red herring.









Over it. NyQuil is calling my name.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HEARIN DEM VOICES


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm so, so glad I'm not the only person who thought this exact same thing.
> 
> Although to be fair, the words that went through my head were "John, in particular, and to a lesser extent Wai, are going to have a field day with this shit fest on Review-a-Raw."
> 
> Always nice to find a fellow fan of John, Wai and the LAW crew.


Wai will try to play devils advocate for shits and giggles. Pollock is going to WRECK the first hour of RAW and it's going to be fucking awesome. Love it when he kills the company. Entertaining as hell.

I'm surprised more people don't listen to it around here. LAW and the Review A RAW/Wai/IMPACT shows are all amazing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

holy fuck this crowd is awesome.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Way to sandbag the forums Headliner lol.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Three dudes will go apeshit while everyone else goes "That's it?"


Only three..


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Guys did we all just forget about AJ nude in the car  ?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Y2K problem, we've got the John Fucking Cena problem.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ADR has to win this right?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> the forum is fucked the nerds are fapin there manginas hard it seems


That sir. 

Is a win.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did Cole just call the crowd 'WWE fans' and not 'WWE Universe'?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why wouldn't he just go right back and try the armbar again?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> The queen was not impressed with that red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vodka would be better in this case


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heel turn continuing to build...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

wow del rio got a fall


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

even though i am not a fan of his its still amazing how orton manages to get the crowd going for him


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> The queen was not impressed with that red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Harpo, who this woman?"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Thank you for keeping us afloat!
> 
> 
> 
> I am HEARTBROKEN to discover John Cena is such an awkward looking kisser.


idk, when Eve laid it on him, he looked pretty into it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And this match is still going on


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



#1Peep4ever said:


> even though i am not a fan of his its still amazing how orton manages to get the crowd going for him


Especially against the World's Dullest Man.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> Guys did we all just forget about AJ nude in the car  ?


yep, the forum crash put it out of our mind, would of been cool but i bet it was just them kissing in the car lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Whenever I laid in bed wondering whether Cena was a good kisser or not, I always pictured him as a bad kisser. I was right.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Imagine what would happen to the forum if Ambrose ruined Punk's celebration, KOing him, and Maddox came out to count Ambrose pinning Punk, winning the WWE title. 

Yeah, I got a big imagination. >.>


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> Blandy Boreton/Awful *Rel Rio *channel changer of a match interrupted with a 5 minute block of commercials, awesome.


Rooby Rooby Roooo?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RKOOUTOFNOWHEREWITHONEARM


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> Guys did we all just forget about AJ nude in the car  ?


Not worried about that, but worried about the sad sack perv taking photos of her. Brady, I think his name was.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> ADR has to win this right?


Randy will win imo


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton may be the on person more boring than Wade.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Berty actually looks decent out there tonight


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did ADR get a new haircut? He's looking a little Namor the Submariner tonight. It's working, though.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton's losing this. They're adding fuel to DAT HEEL TURN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So I wonder if AJ is boning Cena right now.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So Cena turned his ankle earlier? He'll probably be fine after a week or two. Didn't look that bad. I'm surprised he doesn't do it more often, especially with that dangerous leg drop spot he sometimes does off the top rope. That has one of the most awkward landings I've ever seen. Dude could easily tear an ACL doing that.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> ADR has to win this right?


Orton loses twice in a row? Maybe if they're turning him heel he'll get a mini losing streak but.

edit: he certainly won't tap twice in one match I'd think.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

so orton to do a rko out of nowhere with one arm to win this?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Do they always call it a backstabber?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> Randy will win imo


Yes just like their last 200 matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Vodka would be better in this case


I don't drink. I have the flu.

I'll take some bath salts, though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SinJackal said:


> So Cena turned his ankle earlier? He'll probably be fine after a week or two. Didn't look that bad. I'm surprised he doesn't do it more often, especially with that dangerous leg drop spot he sometimes does off the top rope. That has one of the most awkward landings I've ever seen. Dude could easily tear an ACL doing that.


We can only hope.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

that was the worst take of a backstabber ever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are Cena and AJ banging backstage?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell is that thing in the front row with the weird purple hair?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Even though I hate to see injuries it was kind of funny to see Cena roll his ankle that way. That kiss had some bad side affects.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena better be getting that TLC backstage from AJ

its not just a ppv name :hesk2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Alberto's going to that place where he hears voices in his head....


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THERE IT IS!!! VINTAGE ORTON HAHAHA.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

wow del rio actually getting heat


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Backstabber :hmm: At least someone gets to use it in a match.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RKO OUTTA NOWHEREZ


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> The queen was not impressed with that red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Claire Lynch :datass


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow. That was a good set up for the midrope DDT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So I wonder if AJ is boning Cena right now.


Reverse that.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So I wonder if AJ is boning Cena right now.


probably giving him some attention downstairs while he is getting checked out haha


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Awesome DDT.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Not worried about that, but worried about the sad sack perv taking photos of her. Brady, I think his name was.


Not to mention I had a feeling they would pull something to avoid actually showing something like that. The makeouts caught me a little off guard for some reason at first. But then it kept happening....and happening....and happening...:delrio


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Worst. Backstabber. Ever. Orton is selling the arm like a boss, though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hope Orton doesn't punch his shoulder out of socket.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the perverted section on the wwe website has bradys hidden bashing stash uploaded!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So I wonder if AJ is boning Cena right now.


Bow Chicka Wow Wow


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

( ͡° ͜ʖ......................... ͡°)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Finally its over


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I wonder how bad Cena hurt himself running after Ziggler?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Rkoooo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orton wins again.:lmao

That's three straight.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I want a moratorium on the RKO.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And Orton wins again..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> I don't drink. I have the flu.
> 
> I'll take some bath salts, though.


Still? That thing must be kicking your ass. And if you need bath salts, Im sure the WWE creative team can give you thiers


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great, now hopefully we never see these two in the same ring ever again.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This a damn good crowd. Feels good.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not quite outta nowhere tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

orton wins.....again


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Pshaw. At least Del Rio got some heat for mocking Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So now is the feud finally over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is he selling or did he re injure himself again by slapping the mat too hard?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

People shouldn't use legitimate submission holds. Just looks silly to have people not tap out to them.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Pretty good match.

Tune in next week for part #3432


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great TV match. Quality.

Orton is the best in the company. Tremendous in every aspect but his smoothness is something special.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, ADR just lost again against the Sex Predator


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> I wonder how bad Cena hurt himself running after Ziggler?


I wondered that too. I actually felt a little sorry for him running back on a twisted ankle.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So yeah ADR to win this and Orton to turn hee- RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The ramp trolled Cena big time.

Kudos to the ramp. (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And of course, on SmackDown, Del Rio will come out talking about how dangerous he is.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Decent match.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was REALLY similar to Bryan Sheamus at Extreme rules I think...Oh well... Good match Good crowd= Great entertainment.....for an Orton mark anyways....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What a shocker.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How many times are these 2 going to wrestle? Is there a point to these 2 wretling so many times?


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully this is the last time we will have to watch these two wrestle, at least for a couple of months maybe.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh shit, AJ + Cena Recap.. Bye bye forums.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They're recapping this silly shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I really wish Orton would get a second finisher, i'm just tired of the fucking RKO and the "OUTTA NOWHERE!" shit from Cole.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Uh oh, they're replaying it. Can the forum take it again?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fun finish. I've only seen a few of their matches together so they're not boring to me. Finish to the first fall was nice, shame Del Rio didn't get the win but I saw it coming with Orton losing last night


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cole and DAT SHINDIG!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are we recapping something that just happened 20 minutes ago?

Ughh..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> And of course, on SmackDown, Del Rio will come out talking about how dangerous he is.


He'll tap out Ryder or Santino or someone and get nuclear piped-in heat.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

a recap 10 minutes after the event...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yeah, show recaps of what happened fucking 30 minutes ago.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The ramp wins slam of the week.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

NO the forum's going to crash again


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Randy Orton's body is looking great..like his younger days.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why did Cena have to take his hat off to kiss AJ?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Please replay Cena spraining his ankle. This is one time I actually want to see a RAW replay.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If they're gonna show this shit again they better show Cena's ankle roll


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That look on Vickie's face? Basically how I feel right now. LOL.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It'd be funny if a commercial aired for SmackDown right now saying 

"This friday, tune in to see The Viper Randy Orton take on the Mexican Aristocrat Alberto Del Rio. Only on SyFy"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What happens when a short bus bitch kisses a corny, stale jackass? Wrestlingforum's Apocalypse.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It looked like he was gonna whip it out when he said, "AJ, I hope you don't mind." *sigh* gone are the days of Edge and Lita


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn the WWE for replaying that garbage. I'm still grateful for Ziggler for breaking that crap up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat' Hobble.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Watch your hero's pain in slow motion!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Raw sucks so far. Hoping last hour will make up for it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are they replaying Cena's injury? Makes him look like a huge idiot.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Amia Miley (pre boob job) is my AJ porn surrogate


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao someone needs to make a gif out of that


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Uhh, either this is angle or they really threw something together that quick..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ should give him a hospital fuck to make him feel better


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Injury is a work? Or they really quickly integrated it


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So was that Cena injury a work? lol, damn, they even got me on that one.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ugh... now i don't think it's a real injury. Beth Phoenix ankle angle comes to mind now.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

KING - OMG OMG I CANT BELIEVE CENA KISSED AJ OMG IVE GOT A BONER


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They're showing Cena's real life injury for storyline purposes! Such bad taste!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Still don't know why Dolph is so offended by this.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ouch, let's hope this is a work and not making an angle out of an accident.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This chick's voice is HORRIBLE in this Shark commercial. Fuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Amia Miley (pre boob job) is my AJ porn surrogate


Please, Amia Miley was/is way sexier.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If he has a torn mininces or whatever it's called, he'll be out for awhile lol. My buddy tore his a week ago. That sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why are they passing around Tattoo like this? She ain't no damn loosey goosey. She's a lady. 




virus21 said:


> Still? That thing must be kicking your ass. And if you need bath salts, Im sure the WWE creative team can give you thiers


I felt better Saturday but my dumb ass went Christmas shopping yesterday and now I feel even worse.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Look like this years TLC will also be without Cena.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just got in. Any news on the Ambrose thing from last night?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ Erotic massage to John Cena ? lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So AJ really gets around. Kane, cm punk, DB, and now cena.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> Uhh, either this is angle or they really threw something together that quick..


He as jumping on one leg. I think they slapped some story on it fast.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh shit. Vince is hyperventilating right now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Amia Miley (pre boob job) is my AJ porn surrogate


Cool story bro


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggle is safe, No Cena vs Ziggle ladder match for the MITB briefcase at TLC


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Amia Miley (pre boob job) is my AJ porn surrogate


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> Uhh, either this is angle or they really threw something together that quick..


And Cena can fake a sprained ankle really damn good..


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fair play to wwe for making it look like a work


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



longing4indy said:


> Why did Cena have to take his hat off to kiss AJ?


Have you ever made out with someone while wearing a hat?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It's and Angle, EVERYONE. /reversepsychology


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Whether it is a work or not, Cena injuring himself was funny as hell :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

He hurts his ankle and they are taping up his knee. 

WWE Creative-Insulting their audience since 1983.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Killing Them Softly" is going to be amazing

Andrew Dominik is a phenomenal filmmaker


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pojko said:


> They're showing Cena's real life injury for storyline purposes! Such bad taste!


No different than showing cena's real life relationship for storyline purposes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, that was scripted? If it was(I doubt it)Probably Cena's best ever selling. Completely believable.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena injury a work??


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



longing4indy said:


> Why did Cena have to take his hat off to kiss AJ?


Because it's the gentlemanly thing to do. Cena may be a lot of things, but a cad he is not.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> And Cena can fake a sprained ankle really damn good..


Well being fake is what he does best


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



HHHGame78 said:


> ugh... now i don't think it's a real injury. Beth Phoenix ankle angle comes to mind now.


This. It must be an angle for sure, the question now is, why?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena looked like such a fool running like that in slow motion :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Just got in. Any news on the Ambrose thing from last night?


No. And they even let RYBACK talk. 

Goddamnit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*I enjoy watching Orton and ADR wrestle. They work great together.*


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Stall_19 said:


> Still don't know why Dolph is so offended by this.


It isn't that he is offended, it is just him interrupting their moment, being the "bad guy" and furthering their feud.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> And Cena can fake a sprained ankle really damn good..


Maybe he's making up for completely no-selling the end of last night's match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

In other news, Mitt Romney was seen going to the premier of Breaking Dawn Part 2 yesterday :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Stall_19 said:


> Still don't know why Dolph is so offended by this.


Because Dolph was boning AJ and now he's jelly? :kane


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLS to that being scripted. Cena can't run.

Period.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ must got that good good because these dudes are passing her around like a puff puff give weed circle.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't think this was a work. They just threw it into the storyline really fast,


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Ziggle is safe, No Cena vs Ziggle ladder match for the MITB briefcase at TLC


First, why would they put Cena in a ladder match at all after coming off an injury, and second why would they put the MITB case on the line when Cena never goes to Smackdown and has no interest in the WHC?


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



smackdown1111 said:


> It isn't that he is offended, it is just him interrupting their moment, being the "bad guy" and furthering their feud.


no, he is bothered by it. Ziggler is extremely jealous that AJ won't date him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dafuq' is that big goof doing? lol


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Damn, that was scripted? If it was(I doubt it)Probably Cena's best ever selling. Completely believable.


Sure did look legit. They might actually have someone in the back that can think quick enough to work it in as part of the story.

Sorry to say, but I'm actually still interested in where this story is going too. Damn I need to get a life.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SP103 said:


> He hurts his ankle and they are taping up his knee.
> 
> WWE Creative-Insulting their audience since 1983.


Unless he really did hurt his knee. 

Otherwise :lmao:lmao I still can't wrap my mind around this.

Torn meniscus? Some bad news there.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

GOD NO!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Feed Khali more.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

what..the..fuck..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the reason raw is 3 hours, so we can have shit like this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

NEW ERA


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SP103 said:


> He hurts his ankle and they are taping up his knee.
> 
> WWE Creative-Insulting their audience since 1983.


Since when is the meniscus in the ankle?


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Khali havin a wee rave before the bell


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

As if we needed any more fuckery. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Khali. Primo. Epico. Hornswoggle.

I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HOW DARE THEY SHOW HORNSWOGGLE IN THE SAME SHOW AS DEAN AMBROSE!!!11111111111111111111


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Khali AND Hornswoggle. This show is just getting better!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell......??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fuck! might as well shit on my face.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The show keeps getting better


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Khali? WTF?

God Dammit, I thought the midget died!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

hornswoggle ? oh fuck off


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aww I thought it was finley


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hornswoggle and The Great Khali in the ring at the same time. Oh god


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kill me


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YOUR NEW ERA LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Khali dancing, my god this raw,, i dont know what to think.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

................What the fucking fuck is this -___-


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK!!??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> In other news, Mitt Romney was seen going to the premier of Breaking Dawn Part 2 yesterday :lmao


So he wanted to see a bigger failure that his presidential bid?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Off to MNF


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

wow and i thought it couldnt get any worse,fucking khali and hornswoggle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh fuckin christ. I'm going to bed. 
Rollins and Punk are better in my dreams anyway....because I objectify them.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fpalm

I can't even...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Great Khali? Enter Captain Morgan.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What.....the.....fuck.....is.....this!?!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Especially against the World's Dullest Man.


Insomniacs take *him* for sleepless nights
He can make snakes close their eyes, even though they don't have eyelids
His promos cause time to actually slow down
He is the most uninteresting man in the world


I don't always get bored, but when I do, I prefer Del Rio.
Stay dull, my friends.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BRING BACK THE KHALI KISS CAM


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And now it is the filler portion of the show. What is the point of three hours when it is mostly filler?

Awww hornswaggle loves Khali or Rosa.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Promised me Mrs the show would get better. Then this happens after the commercial.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fuckery fpalm bring back the aj/cena storyline, more entertaining than this garbage


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

you know i aint even mad i stayed up
this shit is so bad i am having a fun time :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This random ass match


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE is starting to become diverse. They have a hollywood side with this whole AJ Scandal which'll draw way more viewers and exposure. And then you got the kiddy side with Cena and Sheamus, and the Wrestling side with the mid card scene, and now they're starting to become edgier with this conspiracy storyline and just the overall tone of the product has changed recently.

I think a boom period is amongst us but for real this time


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Are these new writers rejects from All My Children?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ/Cena and Khali & Hornswoggle in the same HOUR?

You are REALLY testing me here, WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

......I don't even.......What is..........I give up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What on earth is going on I come back from a bathroom break after the del rio/Orton match and this is going on what happened!!??


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena injured his ankle, but the trainer is tapping up his knee? LoL


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hornswaggle botching a simple task.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE has a fresh new angle with 3 new guys. Had a lot of buzz created for this Raw. Yet they're hardly mentioned and we get to watch Kahli struggle inside the ring, and Hornswoggle make jokes with Rosa. If they were going in a new direction, it's safe to say they made a u-turn real quick.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I turn away from my PC for 1 sec and see this big goof, doing.......I have no idea. Still laughing.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh no, thought Rock took care of that little shit when he hurled him off the bridge earlier in the year.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That's not PG


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao why teh fuck is khali here


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAH BEST MATCH EVARRRRRR


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hornswoggle just jizzed all over ROSa


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

why


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell was the point of that shit?


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did Khali even move from the spot he started in?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Inbefore pic with Brazzers logo


----------



## dango (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Guys, I have a great idea."

"We'll have Khali destroy one of the only legitimate tag teams we have in the company!"

"GREAT IDEA, but let's add Hornswoggle too."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Didn't AJ get it in with Horny and Primo as well?
The fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the kind of shit they should be doing during commercial breaks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


>


Only four?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That looked like Rosa got jizzed on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

90 mins in and no Punk???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHY IS THIS ON TELEVISION?!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Hornswaggle just came on her face.*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was pointless.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So Khali just stood in the same spot and swapped them away then finished the match without even taking a step, nice. Also dancing to Khali means moving your arms around like a retard while standing still.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WTF at that golden shower replay.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BIG LOL if WWE do what they did with Maddox and delay the explanation until a week later.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It missed her by about six inches, right?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

what the actual fuck is this shit


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



bananakin94 said:


> WWE is starting to become diverse. They have a hollywood side with this whole AJ Scandal which'll draw way more viewers and exposure. And then you got the kiddy side with Cena and Sheamus, and the Wrestling side with the mid card scene, and now they're starting to become edgier with this conspiracy storyline and just the overall tone of the product has changed recently.
> 
> *I think a boom period is amongst us but for real this time*


No. No it's not.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Didn't AJ get it in with Horny and Primo as well?
> The fuck.


With Primo yes. Maxine was the one who got in with horny


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mike Mizanin, I hate your face.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

GIVE HEYMAN HIS FUCKING BALLOONS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> That looked like Rosa got jizzed on.


Give me 10 minutes with her and I'll compare


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HE WANTS HIS FUCKING BALLOONS!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

At least Heyman is here periodically to help out the show every so often.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"BALLOONS!" :lmao 



MIZ! YES! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS 

I STILL CAN'T. HEYMAN IS GOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



bananakin94 said:


> WWE is starting to become diverse. They have a hollywood side with this whole AJ Scandal which'll draw way more viewers and exposure. And then you got the kiddy side with Cena and Sheamus, and the Wrestling side with the mid card scene, and now they're starting to become edgier with this conspiracy storyline and just the overall tone of the product has changed recently.
> 
> I think a boom period is amongst us but for real this time


Then you have Hornswoggle and Khali. Edgy as all fuck.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I remember when the Attitude Era was like this.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman was gold. Also, THE MIZ!!! (rock)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



bananakin94 said:


> WWE is starting to become diverse. They have a hollywood side with this whole AJ Scandal which'll draw way more viewers and exposure. And then you got the kiddy side with Cena and Sheamus, and the Wrestling side with the mid card scene, and now they're starting to become edgier with this conspiracy storyline and just the overall tone of the product has changed recently.
> 
> I think a boom period is amongst us but for real this time


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLONS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How sad is it that Paul Heyman yelling for balloons is the high water mark for this show?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I WANT BALLOONS!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What exactly does Hornswoggle do to deserve a paycheck in the WWE?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PrincessEmily said:


> no, he is bothered by it. Ziggler is extremely jealous that AJ won't date him.


Maybe lol. But I doubt that's how they take this storyline.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Balloons? Celebrations like these call for booze...oh wait.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS DAMMIT


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yep, after a great showing last night Primo and Epico definitely deserved that.

This fucking company, man.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ has been through more wrestlers than WCWs Power plant.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS DAMMIT!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao BALLOONS!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman wants some balloons.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol at King: "Balloons what a big mouth."


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HAHA I'm actually enjoying myself


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Motosama said:


> The Great Khali? Enter Captain Morgan.


AAAHHHHAA!!! I just picked up a new bottle! :lmao No joke.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALOONS!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now, we get to see the WWE all cheer the Miz when they booed him 3 weeks ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> BALLOONS


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> So Khali just stood in the same spot and swapped them away then finished the match without even taking a step, nice. Also dancing to Khali is moving your arms around like a retard.


Seems like a normal match for him, the guy can barley walk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel like going up to someone random and start yelling balloons at them after seeing that


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT NEW ERA IN FULL SWING BALLOONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So basically WWE are saying that Punk's party will be ruined? NyQuil, work now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Would be awesome if Punk had a table filled with Pepsi bottles and had a few shots with Heyman. :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSS!!!!! :russo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PacoAwesome said:


> What exactly does Hornswoggle do to deserve a paycheck in the WWE?


Be a midget who isn't ashamed of being a "leprechaun"


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince started screaming that randomly in the creative meeting. So they added it to the show.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm imagining a giant cake and Ryback popping out


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This Balloons thing has to become a trend


BALLOONS!


----------



## Yesss (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


>


hahahaha!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If this show isn't the definition of fuckery I don't know what is...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



pwlax8 said:


> I'm imagining a giant cake and Ryback popping out


That would be epic.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback will ruin Punks celebration and will be standing in the ring along as the beast of the wwe to end the show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALLOONS IS TEH TRENDING


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If that Cena injury was a work, he did a damn great job selling that. The best sell he's ever done.

Alright there, and for a moment I thought Hornswoggle was going to give flowers to Khali.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh look, man boobs.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


>


:lmao i need to spread my rep


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dat jobber entrance for Otunga


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They should book Ryback in like three matches a night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to Punk's celebration with DEM BALLOONS!

Not looking forward to Sandow getting destroyed by Sheamus.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And now for Miz to squash Otunga, not one interesting match tonight.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not watching but the show seems epicly terrible judging by your comments.
Balloons? Dear lawd.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Otunga vs. The Miz?

And not a single fuck was given that segment. . .


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hornswoggle is trending ! RATINGS LOLOLOL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SideTableDrawer said:


> BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS! BALLOONS!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

When did miz become face? I missed the turn


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Otunga with dat jobber entrance


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God this Miz face mirrors the Rock's slow 1998 turn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Miz vs. David Otunga. Going to be a struggle to get to the third hour.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ladies and gentlemen the show gets that much better. After Cena and AJ we get Khali, nobody thought it could be topped, but now we get David Otunga vs. The Miz with all the WWE Sheep that will cheer anybody WWE wants them to. One of the most hated be people 3 weeks ago is now a huge pop.

Sheep -_- gotta love them.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

@JoeyStylesWWEHornswoggle just sprayed all over @LaRosaMendes' fa...wait, that won't sound PG. Pls disregard this tweet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great we go from AJ Cena fuckery to Hornswoggle and Khali to Otunga. Wow does the wwe even know how bad this shit is or do they just not give a damn?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



pwlax8 said:


> I'm imagining a giant cake and Ryback popping out


Now I'm pissed because this won't happen. 

Miz is really having fun being a face so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can't give a fuck about the Miz unless Coral is by his side.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They need to introduce Otunga as "Jennifer Hudson's husband" for now on.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:miz = DA FUTURE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> They should book Ryback in like three matches a night.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> When did miz become face? I missed the turn


Last week I think.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Orangatunga is just fucking terrible.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Miz is awesome chants.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Miz and Otunga have a lot in common. They were both the last men selected for their teams."

These guys are really reaching for comparisons.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> They need to introduce Otunga as "Jennifer Hudson's husband" for now on.


I thought they divorced


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> I can't give a fuck about the Miz unless Coral is by his side.


Who is Coral?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

He's not fully turned yet?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Not watching but the show seems epicly terrible judging by your comments.
> Balloons? Dear lawd.


For those that don't nitpick and over analyze every aspect of everything on the screen, it's actually been fairly entertaining. Although I gotta agree, the Khali match was a fucking waste of time, and I don't know why they felt the need to embarrass Primo and Epico once again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Carlton Banks vs. Bart Simpson


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PrincessEmily said:


> Ladies and gentlemen the show gets that much better. After Cena and AJ we get Khali, nobody thought it could be topped, but now we get David Otunga vs. The Miz with all the WWE Sheep that will cheer anybody WWE wants them to. One of the most hated be people 3 weeks ago is now a huge pop.
> 
> Sheep -_- gotta love them.


Hey, WWE says that Miz is a face, so he's a face and I cheer for him.

His heel run? You imagined it.

Baaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> They need to introduce Otunga as "Jennifer Hudson's husband" for now on.


I'd prefer Mr. Jennifer Hudson


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> I thought they divorced


Nope, that is why WWE is still trying to get him over, they like that he has Hollywood connections.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Show needs MOAR HEYMAN


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> I thought they divorced


They're still shackin.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My comp took a little break from working during the start of the del Rio - Orton match up. Anybody wanna let me in on what I missed since then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Miz and Otunga have a lot in common. They both work for the same company.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck thought 3 hours was a good idea again?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> Carlton Banks vs. Bart Simpson


That's an insult to both Carlton and Bart.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> I thought they divorced


Imagine divorcing a Harvard lawyer. What a ball ache that would be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*I hope the party preppers bring Coke instead of Pepsi and Punk flips out.*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

We're not going to see Ambrose tonight are we...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match sucks. Why is Otunga even getting offense in on Miz?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Ryback intrupts the Celebration and beats anyone up, he'll be Suspended or Fined. That's what Vickie said!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> Who is Coral?












baddest bitch ever on the Real World


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why do they insist on pretending Otunga can do anything


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I like how they're showing their faces while they call spots.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I have no idea why Cole is licking Otunga's ass right now


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT OTUNGA SHOULDERBLOCK

MOVEZ


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can't tell if the fans chanting "This is Awesome!" are sarcastic or dumb

edit: My bad, I'm not feeling it tonight


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Miz and Otunga have a lot in common. They both work for the same company.


And they are both anatomically males!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PrincessEmily said:


> Nope, that is why WWE is still trying to get him over, they like that he has Hollywood connections.


That's pretty much what his A-Lister gimmick was when he was on NXT.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That's what a face turn is supposed to be. Everyone was dying to cheer him when he returned.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback squashes Tensai.
Barrett beat Kofi in a match w/ commercials & no heat.
Terrible Divas match.
Cesaro squashes Brodus.
Vickie nonsense; AJ/Cena kiss.
2/3 falls match w/ commercials & no heat between Orton/ADR for the 500th time.
Khali squashes Epico/Primo. Hornswoggle dances w/ him.
The Miz Vs. Otunga
Main event is a balloon party.

UMM...am I'm missing something?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THIS IS BORING chant.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Huganomics said:


> Who the fuck thought 3 hours was a good idea again?


Vince, the dumb bitch that runs USA, take your pic


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"This is boring" chants lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I pictured Miz's face turn being a lot better than this.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can sense myself struggling to stay awake in this third hour.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I just got home from work. Can anyone tell me what I missed

Edit: just read the posts above me


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My gosh David Otunga is horrible in the ring.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope the party preppers bring Coke instead of Pepsi and Punk flips out.*


Best post so far, :lmao.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



pwlax8 said:


> Can't tell if the fans chanting "This is Awesome!" are sarcastic or dumb


Neither, it is the sheep of the WWE cheering for any face no matter if they liked them or not the week before.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> Show needs MOAR BALLOONS


There, that's what you meant right?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match has gone way longer than I thought it would have...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:cole3 hates :miz now? FUCK UUUUUU!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bearodactyl said:


> My comp took a little break from working during the start of the del Rio - Orton match up. Anybody wanna let me in on what I missed since then?


You don't want to know.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It's like suddenly the WWE wanted more wrestling, but they put on all the wrong wrestlers.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why's this match taking so long...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now Miz is a face, he has to be beaten up for 3 quarters of the match and then come back and win with an unblockable 5 move combo.

It's the WWE way (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Shaddw said:


> I just got home from work. Can anyone tell me what I missed


BALLOONS BALLOONS BALLOONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck is this getting so much time?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



pwlax8 said:


> Can't tell if the fans chanting "This is Awesome!" are sarcastic or dumb


*They are chanting, "Miz is Awesome" I think.*


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dec_619 said:


> If Ryback intrupts the Celebration and beats anyone up, he'll be Suspended or Fined. That's what Vickie said!


But that was earlier, and as we all know, WWE does not acknowledge that anything that's happened in the past ever existed. At least not until they can make money off DVD sales.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> Who is Coral?


One of the greatest heels in the history of human existence. 








"I don't wrestle. I fucking beat bitches up."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



pwlax8 said:


> I'm imagining a giant cake and Ryback popping out


And then eating the whole cake in one bite.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

where is dat d-bry?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Shepard said:


> I can sense myself struggling to stay awake in this third hour.


It's only 9:45 PM here and I'm dozing off.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is like watching the slow terminal heat death of the universe except it's just a really bad wrestling match


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> We're not going to see Ambrose tonight are we...


Theres more then an hour still to go, he'll be involved in the Punk angle tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Otunga will be a great lawyer for JTG when he files his wrongful release because I'm black lawsuit against WWE after getting released.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Now Miz is a face, he has to be beaten up for 3 quarters of the match and then come back and win with an unblockable 5 move combo.
> 
> It's the WWE way (Y)


Don't you know when you turn face you unlock Super Mode.

That is why Cena can go Super Cena and Orton can go Super Cena.

This is just the newest one Super Miz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was a horrible match.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

on a scale of 1 to Lesnar vs Goldberg, how boring was that match?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I thought tonights raw would be good, with the way SS ended last night. o' how ignorant and foolish i am...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Miz no longer jobbing


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

random pops wtf


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Bearodactyl said:


> My comp took a little break from working during the start of the del Rio - Orton match up. Anybody wanna let me in on what I missed since then?


During this I watched some YouTube videos of people having their cysts popped and drained. Hope that helps.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this was boring but good for miz that the fans are buying into him as a face


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Bitches love The Miz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol Otunga got scared for a second of landing right on his face and landed on his elbow, fucking idiot stop trying to be a wrestler.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Miz wins (Y)

Really liking his new turn and run lately.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



#1Peep4ever said:


> This Balloons thing has to become a trend
> 
> 
> BALLOONS!












I couldn't help myself...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I wonder when the Miz is going to stop being trash.


----------



## 3countmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

That was the former WWE champions face turn.....FEED ME BETTER MATCHES


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Green Light said:


> Bitches love The Miz.


YEAAAHHHHHH BOOOOOOOYYYYYY! :miz


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3 or 4 weeks ago everyone hated the Miz. Now he is face and people are cheering him and have signs of support for him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> And then eating the whole cake in one bite.


:lmao :lmao I fucking love this thread tonight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Heyman and Punk have been the only good thing about this show so far and they have yet to even step into the ring. Aw fuck, don't tell me Fella is up next...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> During this I watched some YouTube videos of people having their cysts popped and drained. Hope that helps.


that is the most disgusting fucking thing ever, how can people watch that shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Miz will soon be borrowing cars belonging to heels before we know it.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I couldn't help myself...


damn you work fast! can i use this in my sig?


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This Raw is dragging more then most of the show I'v seen since the 3 hour move.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cole - OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Miz is pretty over already, the turn is a success at least.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fell asleep last night during the PPV. This is confusing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ah. Why did I have my fucking hopes up. *takes another shot*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> damn you work fast! can i use this in my sig?


Yeah go on ahead. I just wanted to doodle it down before I got distracted and the idea left me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

more than thirty chairshots my ass


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> that is the most disgusting fucking thing ever, how can people watch that shit.


about 3 million on one of them


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So Cody gets injured and they are going to start jobbing Sandow to the upper card. That makes total sense WWE.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I couldn't help myself...


LOL, perfection


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RIP Sandow


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Sandow wins..wishful thinking. Sandow is one of the few guys I actually like.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

A referee OUT OF NOWHERE...even though he was in the fucking ring. Michael Cole you are absolutely fucking shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hope Sandow get some mic time tonight!! And did they say what happened to Cody Rhodes? I know he was hurt, but what was the injury?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> Ah. Why did I have my fucking hopes up. *takes another shot*


People have their hopes up over one segment that hasn't happened yet. Nobody truly cared about the rest of the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lets squash one of our brightest and upcoming stars in Damien Sandow and make him look like a jobber to make our already established star Sheamus look better, brilliant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow is about to get his anus torn open.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Man, if you added up the hours I've wasted watching bad wrestling, you'd probably just have to shoot me in the face right there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hate to play this card, but TNA has an all Gut Check show and EY dressed as a turkey. Wanna bet that will be better than this show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow jobbing to Sheamus...damn you WWE. And where the hell is Team Hell No!?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mr. McMahon doesn't approve of Mr. Sandow :vince3


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> Ah. Why did I have my fucking hopes up. *takes another shot*


new drinking game: every time you realize how stupid you were to trust the wwe with not fucking up a good opportunity you take a shot. I'll see everyone playing in the E.R.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hitman is BACK....

i mean the agent 47.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> that is the most disgusting fucking thing ever, how can people watch that shit.


Had an operation on my tailbone. 

It's called Polilinal Cynus, google it!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i really thought this show is gonna be good i really thought so 
on the other hand though i laughed a lot so well yeah we will see


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> One of the greatest heels in the history of human existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is from Real World right? I was hoping she was in the biz (Y) looks great


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God i'm so sick of seeing that world of warcraft commercial, i cant stand that fucking game. My cousin is addicted to that damn game and thats all he talks about.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mister Hands said:


> Man, if you added up the hours I've wasted watching bad wrestling, you'd probably just have to shoot me in the face right there.


Yeah, if someone actually told me the hours I've wasted.....oh boy.....


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm hoping Sandow wins but not getting my hopes up


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This fucking Windows 8 advert......................


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I glad I stayed in here and doodled after what I've been reading. It saddens me to see Sandow squashed.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Any danger of having Hell No Rey/Cara Kidd/Gabriel PTP or anyone that's over/can put on a fun match?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> God i'm so sick of seeing that world of warcraft commercial, i cant stand that fucking game. My cousin is addicted to that damn game and thats all he talks about.


Me too. Bring back the RTS Warcraft or fucking work on your other games.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great crowd tonight...they were ultra loud for Vickie, Ryback, AJ, and Miz got the respect he deserved.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

can only see this match with either Sheamus winning by Pinfall or DQ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Do we really need to recap a Vickie Guerrero speech??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So I was going to check in Google how old Otunga is just in curiosity, and...










Poor guy :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Don't squash Sandow.. I see a Big Show interference, Damien Sandow win.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Me too. Bring back the RTS Warcraft or fucking work on your other games.


Blizzard is making a new MMORPG.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And the fuckery continues...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus with an edge? I haven't seen this bro in like, forever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus Mahoney


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus vs. Big Show III in a Chairs match at TLC...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Too many limes


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, where is Team Hell No?????

Really? A chair, just to bring it out? 
I hope Sandow whoops his ass.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

here comes Seamus Coleman.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ryback gonna tear Punk's celebration apart


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol at the little kid with the kick his arse fella sign.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus: If you're going to bring a chair to the ring each time, come out dressed in a skeleton costume or I'm not interested.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> She is from Real World right? I was hoping she was in the biz (Y) looks great


I guess you aren't familiar with their team ups from Real World challenges.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ba-jaysas


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Me too. Bring back the RTS Warcraft or fucking work on your other games.


You play Warcraft 3?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BeJayZez!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did he just say BeJaysus?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Dunk20 said:


> She is from Real World right? I was hoping she was in the biz (Y) looks great


That pic doesn't show the best part....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Incoming Sandow loss. Would a single loss really hurt Lame-us?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I've never seen the Big Show groveling."

So we all forgot how he got dat ironclad contract huh?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Blizzard is making a new MMORPG.


Wonderful. And in them mean time we got a mediocre Diablo game and a two year wait for Starcraft 2's expansion


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol @ the whats


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dem "what" chants.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> I hate to play this card, but TNA has an all Gut Check show and EY dressed as a turkey. Wanna bet that will be better than this show.


An all gut check show sounds pretty terrible, and poor Eric Young deserves so much better (probably why he's gonna be leaving). Still...that AJ/Vickie segment tonight...that's a tough call. I'll go with TNA being better, they haven't failed me lately.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"you needed a calculator to count how many times etc. etc." fucking hell King. I mean, i'm glad you're healthy and all..... but, don't you think you could've stayed away a little longer?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hey Sheamus....What? :austin


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> Sheamus with an edge? I haven't seen this bro in like, forever.


Seriously. I rather enjoyed that parking lot fight where he and Show were slamming each other into cars.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Retaining? He means winning. /sigh


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> So I was going to check in Google how old Otunga is just in curiosity, and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"why is there a dead" is always a good party trick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel bad for guys that get what chants. Seriously.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They're WHAT-ing him?

Hahaha.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BEJAYSUS :lmao I love this motherfucker.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Chair match: basically just an extreme rules match


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This Sheamus promo has gone on too long. Three minutes too long.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"(...) me retaining the World Heavyweight Championship"

You weren't the champion, you dumskull. :lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow isn't even called by name:lmao "my opponent" :lmao

Team Hell No used to make the show interesting and fun when they had their nice run of dominating the show. 
So please show them!
Sheamus getting 'dem "What" chants cause no one gives an ounce of a damn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> You play Warcraft 3?


Oh yeah. Love that game. Wish they had brought some of the options to SC2, but whatever. Solid game


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus lost his smile


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't think they are saying "what" for the hell of it, I think they just can't understand what he's saying.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHAT chants should be banned, seriously. So goddamn annoying


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck this chant.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> An all gut check show sounds pretty terrible, and poor Eric Young deserves so much better (probably why he's gonna be leaving). Still...that AJ/Vickie segment tonight...that's a tough call. I'll go with TNA being better, they haven't failed me lately.


TNA has had the edge in product for a while and it's not close.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wort wort wort


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Insert what chant complaint.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Sheamus: If you're going to bring a chair to the ring each time, come out dressed in a skeleton costume or I'm not interested.


Post of the year.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus, please just let your brtual brawling ring skills do the talking, because your mic skills suck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck, I am tired right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder when the Miz is going to stop being trash.





holt_hogan said:


> "why is there a dead" is always a good party trick


"Is it okay to have a centipede" is always interesting to check.




Damn, Big Show needs to get angry more often.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Fuck this crowd.


Yeah, what chants are bullshit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TALK TO HIM SHOW

Sheamus quit fucking interrupting him he's better than you


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Oh yeah. Love that game. Wish they had brought some of the options to SC2, but whatever. Solid game


Whats your battlenet name. Im genocide_cutter and I played the undead


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow, Big Show, open purse, remove balls


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ANGRY SHOW IS ANGRY


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OMG screaming


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Angry Big Show is fine by me


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I smashed you all over this arena...right here in the middle of the ring!"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Big Show is great. This program is Top 5 overall this year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This promo has gone to the shitter real quick. Lol.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler to cash in on Show on the ramp


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> "why is there a dead" is always a good party trick


Just tried that. Brilliant. :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> An all gut check show sounds pretty terrible, and poor Eric Young deserves so much better (probably why he's gonna be leaving). Still...that AJ/Vickie segment tonight...that's a tough call. I'll go with TNA being better, they haven't failed me lately.


Eric does not put on a turkey suit, jessie does. eric gets beat down by the aces and eights.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So much effort to put over the Irish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

As much as i dislike Big Show he is pretty great on the mic when he tries.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Big Show is terrible. TURRIBLE.

:barkley


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YOU'RE BAR-BARRICK!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Sheamus: If you're going to bring a chair to the ring each time, come out dressed in a skeleton costume or I'm not interested.


Now I wanna try doodling Show in a skeleton costume. I've never been so inspired to draw WWE things.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

SANDOW!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BARBARIC!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn it Sandow, don't go out there! It's not worth it!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

No mic time for Sandow?? :cuss:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is great. This program is Top 5 this year.


Agree. Limping :cena needs to stay imo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow about to take a beating


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> Sandow isn't even called by name:lmao "my opponent" :lmao
> 
> *Team Hell No used to make the show interesting and fun when they had their nice run of dominating the show.*
> So please show them!
> Sheamus getting 'dem "What" chants cause no one gives an ounce of a damn.


Yeah, WWE caught on to that it seems.

:lmao :lmao :lmao "YOU'RE BARBARIC!" 
Still nowhere as good as "YOU...ARE A BASTARD!"


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That exchange was...awkward.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao "GET THAT CHAIR AWAY!" 

Please let Sandow have a good match with Sheamus.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

did Josh Roberts say mad-man instead of masses? :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Watching Sandow get killed will be hard to watch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> NOW SANDOW IS GOING TO GET BURIED BY SHEAMUS. AMBROSE DEBUTED IN THE WORST WAY POSSIBLE AND BARRETT IS GOING TO WIN THE IC TITLE AGAIN, ALL USELESS SHITTY WWE WRITING. FUCK THIS COMPANY.


inb4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BALL SACK.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> Whats your battlenet name. Im genocide_cutter and I played the undead


Not a big Battle.net player. And I haven't played it in a while. Im playing Command and Conquer right now


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It would be great to see Sandow in a chairmatch. he'd probably bring a huge sophisticated armchair or something.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> Now I wanna try doodling Show in a skeleton costume. I've never been so inspired to draw WWE things.


:lol

I was thinking more along the lines of La Parka, but I'll be interested to see what you come up with (Y)


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus makes Sandow look like a black dude


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Big Show better damn well interfere and give Sandow the win. Thats the logical thing to do but this is WWE we're talking about, so logic goes right out the window.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Aww poor Sandow...


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blue. said:


> So much effort to put over the Irish.


cringe worthy isnt it this is a country that has been beaten by every monkey swinging from the tree when come to wars .


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Still an hour left, fucking hell. They're going to have to have Punk talk for 40 minutes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk is the grand marshal of the McDonald's Thanksgiving Day Parade? Da Fuck does that mean??:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


You've seen 4 year olds in their undies? That's wrong man.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> It would be great to see Sandow in a chairmatch. he'd probably bring a huge sophisticated armchair or something.


Tables match: Sandow uses a mahogany table.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

poor sandow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Not a big Battle.net player. And I haven't played it in a while. Im playing Command and Conquer right now


Another fantastic RTS. I played the shit out of Generals Zero Hour


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk & McDonalds? Do they serve the homeless?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



richyque said:


> Eric does not put on a turkey suit, jessie does. eric gets beat down by the aces and eights.


Yeah...I'd still say Eric deserves better. TNA has really treated him like crap the past...several years. He's a really talented guy.

Though the thing with Tara and Jesse is coming along a bit better than I expected.


----------



## saucery (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

oi wtf wheres fandango


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

buh-loons


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the worst. Monday Night Football is a blowout & we're presented with this RAW tonight. I...I wanna cry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> Another fantastic RTS. I played the shit out of Generals Zero Hour


Got the First Decade myself and it shows. Old school graphics. Most of my computer games are RTS


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Punk & McDonalds? Do they serve the homeless?


In Japan, they even made an ad based on Punk's famous vagina comments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtN3nosKO3Q


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol at them barely giving a fuck about the match and talking about the party.


----------



## PURPLEMEDLEY122 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I wanna see Sheamus and Wade Barrett (not against each other) in a real bar fight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Don't touch his crown!


----------



## 3countmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

Why are smack down superstars on raw more than smack down?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

butt kissing cole, you mean like when it was the rock's birthday?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Its really amazing how much better NXT (the developmental show) is than Raw. I'd take Monday night NXT over this shit any day. NXT is a thousand times better than Raw, i'm not even kidding.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

50% of this show - fuckery
other 50% - borefest


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MTheBehemoth said:


> 50% of this show - fuckery
> other 50% - borefest


100% pure shit


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i'm still kinda stunned about Raw being 3 hours.. I already feel like I just watched the whole show and then noticed there's still a full hour left. Our brains are programmed to only want to watch it 2 hours at a time.. i'd bet money they switch it back to 2 hours within the next year.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

wait sandow your tag partner is injured?



meeeeh job for a bit

fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Human Nature said:


> Punk is the grand marshal of the McDonald's Thanksgiving Day Parade? Da Fuck does that mean??:lmao:lmao


Balloons.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MTheBehemoth said:


> 50% of this show - fuckery
> other 50% - borefest


Ambrose shows up, jizz ensues.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> *i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies* in that color Sandow


:damn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> In Japan, they even made an ad based on Punk's famous vagina comments.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtN3nosKO3Q


Oh God I watched it :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That AJ scene gave me a boner. Not gunna lie.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> 100% pure shit


Good thing my Niners are playing right now or I'd probably be wasting my time watching this. I thought that this show would be good coming off of that PPV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You know what else has trended before on Twitter, WWE? Cheese.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Sandow with the 6-1-9 there would have been awesome. *


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> In Japan, they even made an ad based on Punk's famous vagina comments.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtN3nosKO3Q


:mcbain


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Balloons.


Hayman rocking the pedo stare


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I've spent more time paying attention to this forum than RAW tonight


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Balloons.


:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> :lol
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of La Parka, but I'll be interested to see what you come up with (Y)












How to draw steel chairs i don't even


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BORING being chanted. lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match is dragging on now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Big Show lost his smile


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KuritaDavion said:


> Balloons.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Boring chants.


----------



## ShowOff93 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> That AJ scene gave me a boner. Not gunna lie.


Virgin.


----------



## ShowOff93 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> That AJ scene gave me a boner. Not gunna lie.


Virgin.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match has been pretty boring so far


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Michael Cole stupidly states one more nickname for Sandow, I am going to throw something at the TV.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Another boring chant


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

After two hours in I check my clock and think...

"Mercifully, the show is over. Wait. I've got an entire hour plus overrun left. FUCK."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why is this match still going on.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> You know what else has trended before on Twitter, WWE? Cheese.


Well, Cheese IS pretty awesome.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> This match is dragging on now.


This show is dragging.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow reminds me of the caddy from Happy Gilmore with his hair messed up


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Also did sheamus just loose his smile?! Maybe he can get HBK to help him find it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If you "seriously" think that, you're senile Jerry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I swear Raw is the only tv show that actually tires me out.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



genocide_cutter said:


> Another fantastic RTS. I played the shit out of Generals Zero Hour


C+C:GZH was an amazing played. I also played the shit out of it.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

all these matches have dragged on tonight


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Why is this match still going on.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

geez sheamus makes sandow almost look black haha


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

QUIT SHEAMUS QUIT 

ASK HIM


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


Ummmmm, should we be calling the cops?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

With this episode, you'd think that there wasn't a pay per view last night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm amazed Sandow has lasted this long.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> How to draw steel chairs i don't even


No worries, that's great considering how quickly you did it :cool2 (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just finish this fucking shite already


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That's not a battering ram, its just Sheamus falling off the top turnbuckle.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is why Sheamus will never be a top face.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm glad they're giving Sandow TV time, but this match should have been a LOT shorter.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> In Japan, they even made an ad based on Punk's famous vagina comments.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtN3nosKO3Q



:lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You ain't watching Ryback, Cole.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

somewhere right now, Pyro is cutting himself, preparing a rage post about how Sandow is being held down by the man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What black guy complained to WWE causing them to no longer call Shaemus The Great White.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

good. it's over.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn you Sheamus...you ginger ignoramus


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow i'm shocked. Fuck off sheamus


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow second only to Ziggler in selling


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Finally, thank you. Jesus that was too long.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And Bro-Lo El Cuñado goes down. Murder boner right der.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well atleast it wasn't a squash match but it did drag on and on.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

_"This match is fantastic, just what this Era needs."_

Thinks Vince McMahon


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> somewhere right now, Pyro is cutting himself, preparing a rage post about how Sandow is being held down by the man.


Barrett going over Kofi, Sandow losing to Sheamus and no Ambrose. He might be slowly bleeding out as we speak.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

All Damien Sandow does is shame us


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> With this episode, you'd think that there wasn't a pay per view last night.


With this episode, you'd think this company was ran by trained chimps


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yo Tamina is huge.:lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ZOMG BURIED


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This match was at least 8-9 minutes too long. 

Can't believe that this show was only two and a half hours so far. Maybe it's WWE strategy to make their program feel like 18 hours.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



LKRocks said:


> FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Can't you hear me yell-a
You're puttin' me through hell-a
Fella
FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sandow just lost a back and forth match to one of the top stars of the company.

LOL BUWIED


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

damn, Tamina got a fivehead


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> No worries, that's great considering how quickly you did it :cool2 (Y)


Thanks. It's hard to draw real people in cartoon form and have their likeness down too. I struggle with drawing Taker and many other real peoples in original poses and such.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

seeing tamina without her crazy hair is so weird


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Meh, I'll take a dragged out show with Sandow actually getting some offense in over a 3 minutes squash match, even if there was no doubt what the ending would be.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAYUM! THAT'S A HUUUUUGE BITCH! YOWZA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina with dat relaxer/blowout Monday special. Finally.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



leon79 said:


>


Agreed.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So no Team Hell No.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAMN! OTB: One Tall Bitch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina is


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina and Vickie in the same room. Basically a horse stable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus Tamina looks like a man in drag.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

dat fkn laugh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That's such a stupid sounding laugh.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DAT LAUGH!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This fucking again


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Looking like Wendy Williams


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

she's gonna give Cena a deep tissue massage of the cock.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THAT'S A HUGE BITCH!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina's like; "We gonna have problem here?"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What a terrible segment.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

tbf though, if that match is 5 minutes shorter you'd get Sandow fans shitting on them for burying him


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not sure if Vickie laughing, or baby alligator sounds.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How many beers for Tamina?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i cant stop laughing at the fkn laugh wtf was that?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> Got the *First Decade* myself and it shows. Old school graphics. Most of my computer games are RTS


Same here. I buy the newer games but laptop stands no chance in running them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mainboy said:


> Tamina is


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i wonder if Cena is a better kisser than Kane... she went all tongue and wet with Kane... Cena was more passionate though


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I don't even know where this storyline is going. Neither does WWE.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina is like the chief from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina is HUGE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina should be one of scott steiners girls with how tall she is


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*









Let's hope he didn't pay for nothing. xD

VICKIE!! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Meh, I'll take a dragged out show with Sandow actually getting some offense in over a 3 minutes squash match, even if there was no doubt what the ending would be.


Exactly. The match wasn't very interesting, but it was better than seeing Sandow get demolished like I thought would happen.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Can someone get that ugly annoying bitch off my TV already? Furthermore, how much time are they going to waste on this stupid Cena/AJ angle???


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell, I didn't realize how big Tamina is.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That laugh is so bad. Jeez.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ's midget ass talking reckless to Tamina. Girl that you will get your ass tossed around by Tamina.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

... I fucking hate Vickie. GOOD LORD DO I FUCKING HATE HER!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"John's hurt Vickie".

Well it's not Ziggler's fucking fault that Cena rolled his ankle like a tool is it AJ?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina Snooker


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"What the hell are you going to do about it?" What, did she want Vickie to give Cena a blow job to relieve the pain?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tamina!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck you for depriving us of Team Hell No, WWE. Vickie and AJ didn't need that extra segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Like taminas new look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ: Cena is hurt, what are you going to do about that?

What the hell does she want her to do? Heal him magically?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



virus21 said:


> With this episode, you'd think this company was ran by trained chimps


Poorly trained. Lets not be unfair to chimps.


----------



## TyRanT 6 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sheamus is the most god awful wrestler ever. He just murders every Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What was Superfly doing there?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ether said:


> Looking like Wendy Williams


:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ this show needs Daniel Bryan badly.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Mick FOley should crash CM Punk's celebration and bring back people from Punk's past like he did for The Rocks's birthday


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> How to draw steel chairs i don't even


X-Ray Big Show!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So wait, AJ wants Vickie to do something about an injury that JOHN CENA CAUSED ON HIS OWN and because she declined, AJ is going to do something about it? What's she suppose to do besides blow and bang him?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



un_pretti_er said:


> How many beers for Tamina?


three before I would take that down...Seriously this show fucking sucks. Punk needs to save us.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

SNUKARING YOU SNUKARING YOU TONIGHT


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> This match was at least 8-9 minutes too long.
> 
> Can't believe that this show was only two and a half hours so far. Maybe it's WWE strategy to make their program feel like 18 hours.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I like Sheamus and Sandow but that match was boring.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> Poorly trained. Lets not be unfair to chimps.


Good point


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

But that segment was funny. Dolph didn't hurt Cena. Cena hurt himself. I know he ruined your guys moment and all, but not Ziggler's fault.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Tamina should be one of scott steiners girls with how tall she is


One of the Freaks! Yes, that's a big girl.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



sonicslash said:


> three before I would take that down...Seriously this show fucking sucks. Punk needs to save us.


You're a better man than I. That, or you're into that bestiality shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Tamina could use AJ as a strap-on.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Why is AJ asking Vickie to do something about it? She's just a supervising thingymajig lady or something. She does everything that a GM does but isn't a GM...duh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> What's she suppose to do besides blow and bang him?


Hey man, that would probably make my ankle feel better. Just saying.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


>


Cena about to drop an F bomb. Not very PG there guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



LKRocks said:


> Mick FOley should crash CM Punk's celebration and bring back people from Punk's past like he did for The Rocks's birthday


So that means every fired Diva.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Tamina could use AJ as a strap-on.*


:lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Tamina could use AJ as a strap-on.*


waiting for Taker to come up with an illustration.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince last week after noticing Tamina walking backstage:

"Why aren't we pushing Tamina? She's a SNUKA GODDAMMIT!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Its funny how you have to sit through 2 and half hours of crap to get to one good segment, that possibly could be bad anyways.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God damn how long till Punk's birthday celebration, I'm about to pass out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap* 

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap* 

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap* 

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap* 

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap* 

We want Ambrose!

*Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Why is AJ asking Vickie to do something about it? She's just a supervising thingymajig lady or something. She does everything that a GM does but isn't a GM...duh.


As I said before, how dare you try to find logic here


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So umm, if Vickie is the managing supervisor, who is the GM?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Osize10 said:


> Jesus Christ this show needs Daniel Bryan badly.


This show needs me to tune out? I'd say one of the few positives of the show is that the obnoxious troll has been kept off of my screen.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The Day looks like a good movie. Could that be???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is Tamina Vickie's bodyguard?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL WWE just took a jab at the UFC


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel like every match that has happened tonight has just been a squash match. 

I swear they book this shit on the fly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

RAW is like Sons of Anarchy. The show is poor but just when you start getting into it...REALLY BAD C STORYLINE WITH WOMEN TO RUIN IT.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Tamina could use AJ as a strap-on.*


:lmao :lmao Oh God the visual


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

God damn why is Lawler's face so damn orange? What the hell does he do to it?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> > Tamina could use AJ as a strap-on.
> 
> 
> waiting for Taker to come up with an illustration.


:batista3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Layla is British???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Is AJ going to kick Dolph Ziggler's ass?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

aj & layla totally need a lesbian scene together.

#DATEDGYNESS


dolph needs an award. seriously.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT! ITS A GIRL!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Only one man can realistically save this show - :flair3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Incoming sax music


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This shit is boring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHY. WHY.

I want Wrestling on the WRESTLING SHOW. Fuck. Monday Night Football is FOOTBALL. 

Oh and look-3MB showers together..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



AnalBleeding said:


> LOL WWE just took a jab at the UFC


And not a fuck was given at UFC.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I doubt this is unfamiliar to her.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is an awful show, completly garbage. The only good match was del rios.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I fucking hate AJ.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Brazzers*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3MB paying homage to Val Venus.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit got weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> This show needs me to tune out? I'd say one of the few positives of the show is that the obnoxious troll has been kept off of my screen.


It needs you to tune out so you can stop making dumbass comments


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Tell her what's up Dolph!!*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Thats it Dolph, put this little bitch in her place


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Except the Sheamus/Sandow match that was pushing 15 minutes?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this Cena/Dolph feud would be good if they didnt interact only when AJ was involved.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

statistically 9/10 people enjoy gangrape.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3MB SIGHTING BABY


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> OH SHIT! ITS A GIRL!!!


Yeah, that entrance into the locker room was a little awkward.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ Heel Turn...I can feel it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

dolph burying AJ


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Some things of note:

AJ with DAT DRAMATIC ACTING

3MB all in towels, after not competing. 

Dolph PREACHING


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:buried


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What is this? I don't even...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell is this?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ gonna get raped.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Only Grand Master Sexaaayy can save this abomination of a show.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3MB in towels :lol

Cena rolls his ankle, AJ needs revenge! How fucking stupid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dolph with that shovel!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DOLPH!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dolph droppin dat knowledge

:lmao :lmao FUCKING LOL AT THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS yelling "OOOOOOH" in the background


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Just needs...


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Woooooow, Dolph's improved a lot on the mic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And the saga continues


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh shit, I was not expecting that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

...Ziggler didn't even injure him. The fuck?

This Lifetime movie angle. 14 year old girl putting out to be popular, mean jock makes fun of her. Next week, she'll shave her head and the refs will find her in the women's shower hunched in the corner with her clothes still on.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh shit


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This fucking angle


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:mark:

i havent legit marked like that in a long time....that spot was awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Awww dammit. I thought there was a different reason for her going into a locker room full of guys in denim shorts there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the best raw ever




Well not really, but im really enjoying this


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

how long has it been since a nice bathroom brawl?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Haha, this is something different


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well I'll be damned...wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YES! I LOVE IT.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

FUCKING KILLLLLLLLL HIMMMMM ZIGGGGGGGLER



Edit: I may have gotten slightly carried away..... :$


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

JUST STOP AJ FFS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler actually got the upperhand? Where's Ron Simmons when you need him?


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE to arena owners: uhhh.... we'll fix that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Dolph killed Cena HOLY SHIT


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:mark: Thanks, Dolph.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler just saved this show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao at this shit.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Shit ziggler


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WE WANT DA DWANE! WE WANT DA DWANE!


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

DOLPH giving Cena a beat down he wont forget.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol, Primetime Players acting like typical black people.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

good stuff


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ got schooled 

This is like watching a soap opera.:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHOOOO GO ZIGGLER!!


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

damn, awesome segment


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh no...AJ stumbled in the men's shower and there's cocks everywhere...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler just drove Cena through the pooper.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus O'Neil's background comments have officially made him my favorite wrestler on this show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena's super recovery powers aren't working.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Chioda needs to lay off the smokes.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Now THAT was awesome. 
Ziggler.. that was really really nice!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ wit dat over-acting, Ziggler too but he started to nail it towards the end of the segment, good brawl though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus dat locker room general.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

whyd the ref help cena with alll those tough guys in there...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> RAW is like Sons of Anarchy. The show is poor but just when you start getting into it...REALLY BAD C STORYLINE WITH WOMEN TO RUIN IT.


How dare you...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn.... Ziggler can actually talk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



iwatchwrestling said:


> 3MB all in towels, after not competing.


Maybe they just shower together


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is Dolph Ziggler.

Awesome.

He can't talk, huh?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i legit :lmao 'd when they crashed through the stall


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Damn, Dolph must have had a bad experience with a woman before. Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

great segment.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

....WOW. That was great!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena getting all kinds of owned tonight. Good thing he can just bang AJ to make up for it all.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ref breaks it up? If I was a ref I'd say "fuck that shit, this ain't a match".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



holt_hogan said:


> Just needs...


I dont get it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Dolph killed Cena HOLY SHIT


I marked the fuck out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What if someone was back there taking a shit?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wow


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the jobber lockerroom.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is like a really bad daytime soap opera that for whatever reason airs an entire week's worth of half hour episodes back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back on a Monday night.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3mb shower scene.....sweeeeet


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was a good segment. Old school backstage brawl. Not as good as the Show/Sheamus, Orton/Del Rio brawls but still.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler looked great there, don't fuck with the show off!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I could get into a Ziggler/Cena feud. But this storyline has got to go.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena crashed WF, now he's paying the price.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Dolph wrecking AJ verbally and then Cena physically, great stuff :lol :lol *


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dan the marino said:


> Maybe they just shower together


Their next big hit... Helicopter Dick


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Titus O'Neil's background comments have officially made him my favorite wrestler on this show.


What he say? Didnt catch it


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3MB all in towels was great


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ acting brand new when AJ came in. You know divas are in there on the reg.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ the reactions to the beat down


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The only thing that segment needed was Santino in the stall they broke into wacking his cobra off.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SideTableDrawer said:


> What if someone was back there taking a shit?


Were it the Attitude Era there would have been.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

searching has been disabled


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena's injury could be legit, Ziggler writing him off TV for a bit


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

One more segment and then we get Punk?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lets me guess , Cena make a comeback in Royal Rumble (2008 styles)


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Stall_19 said:


> Damn, Dolph must have had a bad experience with a woman before. Where the hell did that come from?


Channeling from Vickie


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dan the marino said:


> Maybe they just shower together


Now there's a mental vision I could do without.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> This is like a really bad daytime soap opera that for whatever reason airs an entire week's worth of half hour episodes back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back on a Monday night.


HAHA yes!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MiniKiller said:


> What he say? Didnt catch it


"Daaaaam!"

"Oh that's wack!"


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Did 3MB have a match tonight, and if not why are they showering......together?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Primetime Players acting like typical black people.


Stepping in to break up fights. How generous of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

How do you get upset at Ziggler for an injury Cena caused on his own, then you get ready to cry because Ziggler tells you about yourself leading you to attack him because the truth hurts, and you have no self-restraint leading to Cena jumping in theory to defend AJ moreso than revenge.


----------



## Joeisgod (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

First time I have watched Raw in a long time and I must admit I have been pretty entertained the whole night. If only every 3 hour Raw was like this


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I was waiting for Daniel Bryan to come out from the showers with his dick between his legs and say "Hey guys... Look! Oh... This is... awkward."


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> AJ got schooled
> 
> This is like watching a soap opera.:lmao


Yup, thats wrestling for ya


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler vs. Cena in a SHOWER MATCH at TLC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Joeisgod said:


> First time I have watched Raw in a long time and I must admit I have been pretty entertained the whole night. If only every 3 hour Raw was like this


Some of it was ok, but a lot of the matches were boring filler shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Ron Swanson said:


> 3MB all in towels was great


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I've got tears :lmao:lmao:lmao

Only thing to make that better was having someone on the shitter and coming out under that fallen wall. All pissed off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I feel a recap coming in!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm still impressed they had Ziggler smash Cena through the stall. 

Unexpected and relatively cool looking, that could be a good sign of things to come if they decide to put a bit more of an unexpected edge back into the show.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> Ziggler vs. Cena in a SHOWER MATCH at TLC.


Doubt it. Cena looks actually hurt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So does Cena not even care about losing his title match last night?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> Their next big hit... Helicopter Dick


Oh my god. I'm in fucking tears. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yeah Right :lmao

Cena will be here next week. They're not fucking writing him off after he's survived the Nexus firing him, "his moms birthday", the post Lesnar match speech, and the injury that took him out for Hell In A Cell,


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

if only big show had been fed burritos again :terry1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler's finally building some credibility by himself, great stuff (Y)


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



PhilThePain said:


> "Daaaaam!"
> 
> "Oh that's wack!"



Lol! I caught the damn but somehow missed the last part.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

recap time!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the AJ Scandal is fast becoming the best thing on RAW....WHAT THE ABSOLUTE FUCK....


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> Ziggler vs. Cena in a SHOWER MATCH at TLC.


I think you mean a Soap on a Rope Match.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

AJ's attack on Dolph looks suspiciously similar to what I think happened between Melina and Morrison.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Arcade said:


> Stepping in to break up fights. How generous of them.


No, I was referring to their reaction to Cena/Dolph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> So does Cena not even care about losing his title match last night?


Of course not. There will be other title matches. Who's to say when the next 14-year old looking rat with crazy eyes will come by?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The next time AJ walks into a male locker room like that they might rape that bitch.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao Titus and Darren fucking MADE that segment, seriously


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> RAW is like Sons of Anarchy. The show is poor but just when you start getting into it...REALLY BAD C STORYLINE WITH WOMEN TO RUIN IT.


Don't be dissing the Reaper Crew by comparing it to the fuckery that is WWE. Sons of Anarchy is easily the best show on TV right now.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Yup, it's a WORK people!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MiniKiller said:


> Lol! I caught the damn but somehow missed the last part.


He actually said "Damn"? I made that all up...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This show feels like a chore. It feels like my parents made me clean my room and do the dishes for 2 and a half hours. I can't watch this live anymore!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena with the fake injury.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Trainers room"
"Training room"
"Trainer room"
"Athletic trainers room". 

It's now a running joke right?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena injured


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao Titus and Darren fucking MADE that segment, seriously


:bramble


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara gets as many cheers as ADR gets boos.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Might just be me, but I feel like I've been watching Raw for about 5 hours already...show is dragging like fuck.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

better be hell no


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> The next time AJ walks into a male locker room like that they might rape that bitch.


STATISTICALLY 9/10 PEOPLE ENJOY GANGRAPE.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> The next time AJ walks into a male locker room like that they might rape that bitch.


The way AJ has been booked it wouldn't be rape, if you catch my drift.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Fuck shit damn ass, can the celebration just happen???


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

better be bryan and kane as opponents


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao Titus and Darren fucking MADE that segment, seriously


Should have danced over cena when it was done "millions o' dollas"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is so black :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

primetime playas on commentary :yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

David Banner said:


> So does Cena not even care about losing his title match last night?


That was a feud he was jammed in at the last min. His main feud has been building with ziggler for a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Titus "We saved his life."


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus wants some of Cena's Millions of dollas


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena probably should ditch AJ. She is getting him killed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If sons of anarchy is the best show on TV i'll eat my hat



Headliner said:


> The next time AJ walks into a male locker room like that they might rape that bitch.


when AJ walked in i was all like oh snap how many times has this happened before :hesk2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO @ Titus
Life saver


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Guessing they're giving Cena a break for a while...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP SAVED HIS LIFE.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Darren Young is like Titus' little brother. He's always doing/saying the same shit as him. It's hilarious to watch whenever Titus speak Darren just smiles like a goof thinking "YEA... What HE said!"


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Boring tag team filler match time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is awesome :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO, they're gonna have Cena take the MITB from Ziggler. Cena will then Cash in for the WHC, and Unify it by beating the rock at WM. Book it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They are really whoring this chick out figuratively and literally. Who is this character based on in real life? You know WWE likes to embarrass some people by making storylines out of real life shit.

WWE basically stopped giving even an inch of a fuck about this show after Cena hop, skotched and rolled his ankle. Phantasio will have a match next.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Finally, the commentary is worth MIIIIIIIIILLLONS OF DOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena being legit injured, could be out of action for a couple of weeks and he caused it all by himself. (Y)

It's little things like this which keep me interested even after the rest of the show's gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It's _still_ not time for the main event segment yet.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

3 hours is just way too long. Too much boring stuff.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Stall_19 said:


> Damn, Dolph must have had a bad experience with a woman before. Where the hell did that come from?


Amy Schumer dumped him few weeks ago.

And oh my. Prime Time Players on commentary (Y)


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Prime Time Players are pretty entertaining, too bad vince mcmahon dosnt push black people.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao Titus O'Neil deserves the biggest push ever.

About fucking time we got our tag team champions. I'm infinitely happier now.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

who the fuck is Ray miss stereo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP DEM LIVE-SAVERS!!!!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the injury is legitimate. They wanted to write him off properly with the last segment instead of him just being gone due to a botch chase job. 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YES YES YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



The Sandrone said:


> :lmao at Titus "We saved his life."


:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well, at least Rey doesn't look like an erect penis like he did last night.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Save us Daniel Bryan


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lol at Titues

Dat T-shirt money!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> No, I was referring to their reaction to Cena/Dolph


Yes, but Titus O' Neil just mentioned that they are lifesavers. PTP should get an award for saving Cena's life.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Cena needing to use his T-Shirt money. :lmao Prime Time Playas ftw


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

By the way, I was right-last night was the beginning of something for Dolph. First he goes over Orton clean and then tonight, he annihilates AJ on the mic-just embarrasses her, and then spears Cena through a washroom cubical and takes him out, with the officials having to pry him off to stop the assault. Awesome stuff.

Didn't like that he had to sell AJ's shitty slaps, though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This Titus guy has potential. Can be naturally bearable and has the look.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

mah boy d bry


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

the GOAT is finally here, thank fuck.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

here come Car-Sterio...........


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'd like to see a match between these two teams given some time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THANK GOD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

(still) Over. As. Fuck


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TEAM HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLL YEEEEEAAAAUUUUUUHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



animus said:


> Guessing they're giving Cena a break for a while...


Whatever he'll be back next week. Rise above torn meniscuses.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

THAS GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Also, I think it's actually an ankle and not a meniscus like they are telling us. 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



smackdown1111 said:


> Cena probably should ditch AJ. She is getting him killed.


AJ gonna drive Cena batshit crazy and finally go heel. You deal with a crazy bitch long enough you loose it eventually, trust me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> I think the injury is legitimate. They wanted to write him off properly with the last segment instead of him just being gone due to a botch chase job.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


So cena will miss 2 of 3 ppvs due to injury.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Do the PTP dance, yo!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Its funny how you can hear every beat of Sin Cara's theme perfectly and he has a low theme. I wonder why that is? Oh yeah because even the crickets get silent when he comes out.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this is seriously the last RAW I'll watch live. too much commercials and boring stuff. its almost 6.a.m in here ffs


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

headliner wasnt kidding

prime time players are the future of this industry :hesk2

All the brothas gotta join the faction of the future


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Hate to say it but...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Great to see Titus :bramble finally getting the recognition he deserves.

Top Stuff. (Y)


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> This Titus guy has potential. Can be naturally bearable at times and has the look.


And not terrible in the ring. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Young with dat downs. Just let Titus talk.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> I was waiting for Daniel Bryan to come out from the showers with his dick between his legs and say "Hey guys... Look! Oh... This is... awkward."


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh look, its time for the hourly "loses ratings" segment. I'll be back for the main event slot, I can't stand looking at Bryan.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i dont have a bubble


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP ON COMMENTARY IS MY LIFE


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I think Cena's injury is scripted, he could go out until Rumble and do a surprise entry or something (again)


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Amy Schumer dumped him few weeks ago.
> 
> And oh my. Prime Time Players on commentary (Y)


Haha Foleys comment on Amy says "hi" was funny the other night.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The PTP are making me laugh seriously here.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The new Jericho is here to SAVE US


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"HAVE A HEART" "I DONT HAVE A BUBBLE" I FUCKING CANT :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Have a heart Jerry" - Titus O'Neil 2012


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Have a heart.. LOLOL come on now


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Have a heart!

I dont have a bubble

Titus is great


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

'Yeah Jerry...have a heart!' :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

whatever...


----------



## TyRanT 6 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If the injury isn't a work and that ziggler bathroom segment was just on the fly booking they really need to stop overthinking things that was good. Ziggler got mic time and looked like a badass never mind letting PTP have a quick moment.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

As we speak about DBry...






unk


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TItus, lmao. "Have a Heart" and then that smirk, lol.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So if Cena is out with injury, what does that leave Ziggler to do? Cash in coming soon?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"I don't have a bubble."

:lmao Dunno why I found that so funny.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao at titus making a heart joke and his big goofy laugh


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus with that troll face to lawler. lol


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus just killed it.
'Come on Jerry have a heart'.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

seriously sick of people versing champs to become the #1 contenders


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

ive just relised how fucking awesome O'Neil is


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



mjames74 said:


> AJ gonna drive Cena batshit crazy and finally go heel. You deal with a crazy bitch long enough you loose it eventually, trust me.


This guy might be onto something. Just look at Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

titus making it a win :hesk2


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

and there are still people denying that he is over


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm digging Bryan's trunks


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> I think Cena's injury is scripted, he could go out until Rumble and do a surprise entry or something (again)


Oh god i hope he misses the Rumble so WWE creative HAS to actually be creative for once.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is quickly catching up to my current 'Top 5' List.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My nig Titus shutting bitches up on commentary


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> fuck need to edit


If I knew you would come up with _THAT_ I didn't repped you for the pic before.

(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OH SHIT LOUDEST REACTION OF THE NIGHT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus just needs to start barking over Cole and Lawler to shut them up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is so black. I love it.:lmao


Omega_VIK said:


> Do the PTP dance, yo!


Ayeee


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus: I don't know who the hell told you that they'd be getting a title shot
Cole: Uhh Vickie Guerrero
Titus: Well she'll be getting an email with the prime time players


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Jerry King. Or Jerry the King Lawler. :lmao
He sounds like my uncle. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"Jerry king" i'm fucking literally laughing at titus.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

BRYAN/MYSTERIO MARK MARK MARK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Michael Cole is like a fatter and more annoying version of Skip Bayless. Just SHUT UP!!! Jesus!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> whatever...


OMFG. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Young with dat downs. Just let Titus talk.


I was confused as fuck as to why he was sounding like that. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao titus is so fucking great and this commentary is great


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus needs to be given his own talkshow segment

NOW


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus should think about a career as commentator when he's done wrestling this is good


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is GOLD, JERRY! GOLD!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Buckley said:


> I was waiting for Daniel Bryan to come out from the showers with his dick between his legs and say "Hey guys... Look! Oh... This is... awkward."


OMG spit my soda all over the floor. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao titus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Not sure what to think of D-Bry's Faceass trunks.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP need the tag titles, these guys are funny as hell


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*Titus really cracks me up lol*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol Titus speaking the truth "You're awful quiet over there Jerry Lawler, but thats a good thing, thats a good thing" very true.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is fucking saving this show, he is KILLING IT :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> If I knew you would come up with _THAT_ I didn't repped you for the pic before.
> 
> (Y)(Y)(Y)


I feel so...filthy... :batista3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Omega_VIK said:


> Do the PTP dance, yo!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Please fuck if Titus was a full time commentator I'd fucking love it 10 times more.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Beat the champs to get a title shot?

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus O Neill's reminding me a lot of Dr Hibbert from The Simpsons at the moment on commentary.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So umm. Why are thw two main Face Tag Teams facing each other while the Heel team watches


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Taker2theMoon said:


> whatever...


:lmao I don't know wether to be flattered or disgusted


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#PushTitus


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PUSH TITUS NOW PLEASE. Dude is fucking HILARIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The PTP are so good they've managed to somehow save the entire show.

They're the stars, no-one even cares about this match :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Phenomenal One said:


> i have seen cena's 4 yr old fans wearing undies in that color Sandow


^^ Jimmy Savile-esque comment


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This thread at time :lmao

awesome


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

So I wonder is Cena still going to have a match with Ziggler? Whether this injury is legit or not, you have to think he is out for sometime so where does that leave this feud and match? Perhaps this was just a way to have Cena be off TV for a couple weeks and in result, just dropping the AJ/Cena scandal out of thin air. Which is ok with me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is the guy that would smile at you while eating sunflower seeds and leaving the shells on the floor.


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan is so amazing.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan needs to go back to singles competition soon. This angle with Kane is starting to run it's course.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Titus just started barking for the rest of the match I wouldn't be upset one bit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Thank God my internet connection is back up! I was watching Raw without WF and it was unbearable!!


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Magsimus said:


> The PTP are so good they've managed to somehow save the entire show.
> 
> They're the stars, no-one even cares about this match :lol


gotta feel bad for that live crowd even though they're pretty hot.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus saving this show all by himself.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus can talk- bit of a rough start to the segment but he's coming around. Darren young however, is not the most interesting personality around.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus makes me forget AW was ever with them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



LKRocks said:


> So umm. Why are thw two main Face Tag Teams facing each other while the Heel team watches


Because otherwise we'd have PTP vs. Daniel/Kane with Rey and Sin Cara on commentary.



Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus just stole the show there. Most of the roster would sit there with a confused face throwing bland slogans, this guy is great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus just needs to go completely off topic and talk about pitbulls, where to find the best chicken wings, cookouts & sunday dinners, being rude to white people and other random black people stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> :lmao I don't know wether to be flattered or disgusted


Well...at least they're both fully clothed, still... :delrio


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The thread tonight and Titus right now>>>>>>>>

I'm fucking dying :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao Titus being a fulltime commentator when he retires would be the greatest.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

titus and bryan 
thank you


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

D BRYAN 4 WWE CHAMPION! :bryan


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is GOLD.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This hands down the best match of the night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> Titus is the guy that would smile at you while eating sunflower seeds and leaving the shells on the floor.


:lmao


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP is not impressed, Jerry King


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> D BRYAN 4 WWE CHAMPION! :bryan


Bryan/Titus wwe championship program


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

We should point out that Tamina is bigger than most the dudes pursuing the world titles lately. :lol


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is so black it's translating into mad charisma on TV. This guy is just naturally entertaining


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

You ain't gon have to worry about it too much longer :lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This and that "Might as well shit on my face" comment has me in tears


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO THE HAIR
OH GOD


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

lmao go get just for men


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao

If your hair is nappy no ones happy.

I can't :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

i love the ptp


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this is the most random discussion thread i've ever been part of. holy fuck it's just been aimless lulz the entire night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao TITUS I FUCKING CANT OMG


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I missed out on another great thing it seems. Time to throw my tablet across the room and go out to the tv.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP need to be on commentary every single week. This is great!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"If your hair's nappy noones happy"


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL Jerry did u take ur heart medicine


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus omg he's ridiculous rofl


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*If your hair is nappy aint nobody happy. :lmao*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

HEART MEDICATION... KILLING IT!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Titus just needs to go completely off topic and talk about pitbulls, where to find the best chicken wings, cookouts & sunday dinners, being rude to white people and other random black people stuff.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus- "You need to go get some just for men or something Cole" LMFAO.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

PTP!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TITUS IS THE FUCKIN MAN :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I ain't doing no CPR.:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Primetime Players stealing the show and they aren't even in a match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Titus just needs to go completely off topic and talk about pitbulls, where to find the best chicken wings, cookouts & sunday dinners, being rude to white people and other random black people stuff.


:lmao :lmao 

I fucking love how he keeps saying "Jerry King Lawluh"


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"If your hair is nappy, no one is happy" Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Titus has me dying


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

SEGMENT OF THE YEAR


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I aint gonna give you CPR


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Ezekiel Jackson is getting trolled big time on Twitter just now...people telling him to get off his phone and get back to commentary :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Beat the champs to get a title shot?
> 
> What the fuck is this shit?


WWE's logic for at least four years..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Titus got jokes.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OMG PTP freaking woke me up with their awesome commentary.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

King really just said Titus washes his hair with a "wash rag". WOW.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

#TitusforRawCommentator


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If your hair is relaxed, white people are relaxed.
If your hair is nappy, they ain't happy. 

Wash rags! This guy is the fucking truth. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

CRYING :lmao


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I an't doing do CPR, Vince push Titus to the moon.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

JUST 4 MEN COMMENT = :lmao :lmao :lmao

FUCKING BURNED!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

PTP no-selling the match and instead talking about hair products is great.

They're actually helping make King and Cole bearable. They sound like they're actually interested in commentating right now (granted, not on the match, but it's a step in the right direction).


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

A mess! :lmao


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I ain't doin no CPR or nuttin


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Beat the champs to get a title shot?
> 
> What the fuck is this shit?


That's apparently how things are ran now. Fucking stupid.

I'm so glad Titus was released a couple years ago! 
He's KILLIN' IT out there!!!

"*blows whistle* That's a penalty on you Jerry Lawler!"

Oh shit! I'm in tears:lmao:lmao
Wash rag!
Shit! Dude's crcking me up so fucking hard! 
My stomach hurts!


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I can't stop laughing. Daniel Bryan + PTP + commentary. GOLD


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO I aint doing no CPR :lmao :lmao this is the best

lmao darren getting owned


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Bryan could have stood on Sin Cara with his legs locked and Titus on commentary for the rest of the show and we woudlnt need a main event.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Darren Young just spoke the truth.

Did Lawler just said "Comb your hair with a wash rag"?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This segment is almost saving Raw single-handedly.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

OMG Titus is fucking class


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LOL, oh yeah, THAT'S why I love PTP.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

why does darren sound like such a bitch


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My sides :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

unreal


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao This is the fucking greatest thing ever. holy fuck


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I honestly thought PTP were going to sink without trace once Abraham Washington was gone.

Titus has been awesome though :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao Titus is GOLD. Almost entering "Money" territory.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao Titus!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

MILLIONS O' WASHRAGS MILLIONS O' WASHRAGS


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAH! PTP Take mt my money! Put the belts on these two please.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is so entertaining


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

If he starts talking about Dax and sulfur8. I'm dead.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My god Titus should wrestle using an open mic like AW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol, Money under a mattress? Jerry isn't black


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Loving Titus right now. Was he always this entertaining?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao washrags and paywindows


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What the fuck is he talking about? Washrag lolololol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Wash rags. He's still on those rags. :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*#WASHRAG*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

inb4 washrag trends on twitter


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

YOU ABOUT TO COME TO THE END OF YOUR...BREATHIN'


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao jesus fuck


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

To think A.W was there to be the voice of these guys! They're great!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus NOT GIVING A FUCK.:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is the worst commentary I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Washrag!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It sucks that Darren Young sucks so much.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

TITUS = DA RATINGZ


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao so much :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus trying to put over his opponents isn't as good. Let him do what he wants.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

*"You're about to come to the end of your breathing" might be the greatest thing I've ever heard.*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

NIGHT NIGHT!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

this comm is so fucked, i cant stop laughing


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

LMAO at the general corpsing


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Anyone get the feeling they're keepin this match going for the commentary?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Washrag is trending on twitter.

Sounds like something my wife uses in the shower during her 5 day "stay away from me" time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Oh, shit. I dozed off on my couch. 

Did I miss Dean Ambrose?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Darren young is so useless Titus is calling him out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> If he starts talking about Dax and sulfur8. I'm dead.


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

can titus take over a commentating position please love this man


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"yeah Darren that's what you do well, watch!"

OH SHIT! First time RAW has made me cry from laughter! 
Oh shit! Thsi is fucking gold!
Titus on commentary EVERY show!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

"He bout to go nite nite" FUCKING GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> This is the worst commentary I have ever heard in my life.


No way. It's gold.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Don't want this match to end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus is reminding me of Virginia relatives.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Oh, shit. I dozed off on my couch.
> 
> Did I miss Dean Ambrose?


Nope


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They need to rename Raw, Monday Night Titus featuring the cast of the wwe. He's fucking gold.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> This is the worst commentary I have ever heard in my life.


you have never been so wrong tripleG


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

well, that was lame


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

My god i almost died of laughter there, Titus is the goat :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus just got himself a singles push :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The commentary for that match was awesome. :lmao

Please let this set up a triangle TLC match at TLC.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

What a shame. They had to make the Primetime Players look like geeks. This fucking company.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

fucking cole.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk can piss off, just let O'Neil talk shit in the ring for the rest of the show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara botch?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nope



OK, thank you.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Where's Teddy Long to turn this into a 3 way tag team match?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Oh, shit. I dozed off on my couch.
> 
> Did I miss Dean Ambrose?


Don't believe so. Just a lot of awesome Titus commentary.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Commentary booth:

Titus O'Neil, JR, JBL, Booker T


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

The tag division is the most exciting thing going.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Well, Raw has been completely worth it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol, Cara couldn't figure out what he was doing because Rey didn't tell him what to do.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Sin Cara botch?


So business as usual?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

He about to go night night.:lmao

Everybody go night night.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This is definitely the best raw ever

Amazing how fun things can be when given proper matches and just a little bit of oddness


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Oh, shit. I dozed off on my couch.
> 
> Did I miss Dean Ambrose?


Who?


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Least WWE has a good tag team division


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

We need to make Washrags as part of the title for this thread.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Okay. Give PTP the fucking tag belts. NOW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol Titus was cracking himself up out there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus for commentator please :lmao

Dude is funny as hell.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

It didn't take that much effort WWE, but you finally have what looks to be the makings of a pretty decent tag-team division


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That was classic commentary.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Commentary booth:
> 
> Titus O'Neil, JR, JBL, Booker T


Boner.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Was that beat down on PTP necessary?

Made them look like garbage.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus may be shit in the ring, but I'll be damned if he isn't the funniest mutherfucker on the roster!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Punk looked like he was listening to the Titus O'Neil commentary, had a massive smile when the camera cut to him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Oh, shit. I dozed off on my couch.
> 
> Did I miss Dean Ambrose?


Didn't miss Ambrose, just the greatest commentary of all time.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Best segment of the night and I have no idea what happened in the ring.

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus O'Neil can fucking bring it or can he just? Brilliant.

He comes our trampy champion to ruin everything.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I couldn't give two fucks about Punk and Tyler. Give me more Titus.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I live in Indiana. I have heard the word washrag literally my entire life.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Redead said:


> you have never been so wrong tripleG


No, he's 100% correct.

That's why it's making me laugh so much. :lol Booker T's commentary has _nothing_ on Titus


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to this segment. Don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

rocky is so coming out


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Here we go. This better be good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> What a shame. They had to make the Primetime Players look like geeks. This fucking company.


Maybe that's why Titus didn't give a fuck on commentary. Was worth it tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Finally. Good god.

Hope this makes it worth staying up, I'm sleepy as hell.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I sense a heyman screwjob coming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

I hope the PTPs are still breathing after that cause I ain't doin no CPR or nothin.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus couldn't believe King made that rags comment haha that was freakin' amazing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Vince trolling with the TV-14 sign.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

That segment made the rest of the show worth-while. Titus is absolutely gold on the mic, I never noticed how entertaining he is. Darren Young isn't bad either but Titus was stealing the show. Sin Cara/Rey vs Team Friendship was a really fun match too.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Another Attitude Era DVD? Come on now its been a decade since its been over


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> What a shame. They had to make the Primetime Players look like geeks. This fucking company.


I've been saying it. Wasting them.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Titus on commentary was fucking gold (Y)

Dolph was awesome too, everything he did.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> No, he's 100% correct.
> 
> That's why it's making me laugh so much. :lol Booker T's commentary has _nothing_ on Titus


Titus's commentary is like Dusty Rhodes commentary combined with Booker T

its GOAT


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

so the the 3 men ba.... i meant the ambrose guys are going to ganbang punk next


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

WWE reminding how good the product use to be and how shit it is now with that DVD.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

They need to push Titus, main event potential.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

Good luck following that, Punk.

Cole trying to bury D Young, he wasn't bad at all but anyone would have looked like a side show next to Titus during that. Some of the best commentary ever.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*

This last hour has been gold bar the sheamus sandow match at the start


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Wash Rags and Pay Windows*

AMBROSE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Wash Rags and Pay Windows*

Fuck Punk. Fuck Heyman. Fuck Ambrose. More Titus.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Wash Rags and Pay Windows*

I expect to see Titus on commentary full-time when he retires.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Wash Rags and Pay Windows*

Titus is a fucking riot! i was in pieces during the commentary :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Titus/Booker/Lawler/JBL WM30 commentary team


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I want to play spades with Titus.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



Amber B said:


> He about to go night night.:lmao
> 
> Everybody go night night.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJcRtn2njd0


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

If they don't have Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns on Raw tonight i wont even know what to think. I'll think i just sit through 3 hours of crap for nothing, well Titus made it a little better.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Going to lol it Ambrose isn't here.

Tears for days.

I can see it now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Wash Rags and Pay Windows*

the rock is there


----------



## Some guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Anybody else wanted to cry when they saw the attitude era dvd commercial?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Fucking shit.
Titus made my whole day. No joke. Oh my goodness!
Can we please get JBL, Titus, and Booker T for one full night??? PLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!! :lmao:lmao
I don't think I'd live through the night! I would die cause I wouldn't be able to breathe! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

All Titus needs to do is work on his ring-work. Seriously. The guy could at least end up having a career as a strong midcarder/upper midcarder.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Could you imagine JBL and Titus together? Wow. Believe it or not WWE, commentating is a HUGE part, as that segment just showed us.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Seriously, let Titus write his own promos. He can go places


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> This is the worst commentary I have ever heard in my life.


I have to disagree simply because I don't think its humanly possible to outdo Art Donovan or Rob Bartlett in badness on commentary.

Just go back to the first ever episode of Raw and listen to Bartlett's fake Mike Tyson phone call and you'll understand what I mean.

For the record, I can't comment on the match's commentary because I wasn't watching it. Bryan was involved, so I muted it and did something else.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

That was a funny segment...indeed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This might come out as desperation, but with all that 'Attitude' Era, and 'TV-14' showing, you think that...you know... soon?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> the rock is there


Titus did it for the rock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Aww man, I'm gonna be watching that segment over and over on youtube for the next few weeks..


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

now pls some ambrose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

who need the attitude era

we have titus :hesk2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



NoyK said:


> This might come out as desperation, but with all that 'Attitude' Era, and 'TV-14' showing, you think that...you know... soon?


No.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Titus O'Neil breakthrough performance: when he was a guest commentator that one time on Raw


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I APPROVE THE TITIS O'NEIL ERA


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

It's time for the Punk party.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Raw was once again boring tonight. Titus just made it a little better. But overall...still boring.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

GOD DAMNIT, STOP KISSING. I am sleepy and I want to watch Punk be a horse's ass and Dean and Seth debut.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



NoyK said:


> This might come out as desperation, but with all that 'Attitude' Era, and 'TV-14' showing, you think that...you know... soon?


Well I've been seeing small things here and there that seem to signal a transition in the kinds of storytelling that will take place. Even though some things are stupid, there are other things that are improving.

Anyway I'm off to see the last 10 minutes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Ok so this segment has 5 five minutes


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Funny how they show the BIG "TV-14" logo in an attempt to sell DVDs because they know how hated the PG era is. Basically admitting how terrible their current product is without saying it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> I have to disagree simply because I don't think its humanly possible to outdo Art Donovan or Rob Bartlett in badness on commentary.
> 
> Just go back to the first ever episode of Raw and listen to Bartlett's fake Mike Tyson phone call and you'll understand what I mean.


Mike Adamle disagrees.

He managed to be much worse than Bartlett without even trying. Made it look effortless even.


----------



## AlucardX81 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Vince screwed us all. Basically, everything that we wanted after last night probably isn't happening tonight. There are 5 minutes until the top of the hour and they haven't TOUCHED the NXT guys running in. Ugh. 

New belt to debut tonight? Probably not. 
New stable introduced? Seems unlikely right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I shouldn't laugh at Cena but I did a little. 
No one is off limits to AJ.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Rofl John Cena torn meniscus. Haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



HeatWave said:


> Aww man, I'm gonna be watching that segment over and over on youtube for the next few weeks..


Please tell me your username is named after the group "HeatWave"??


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Titus 3:16


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

"Earlier Tonight" aka 15 minutes ago


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I hate these recaps.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

GIVE US THE DAMN CELEBRATION ALREADY!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Please let this overrun like 20 minutes.


----------



## Uranage (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

They're giving this 5 fucking minutes?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

We saw this segment three times in less then an hour. Jeez.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

The Rock is in London


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Zig-Zag-Zig-Allah with the promo of the year...Pure gold


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Buckley said:


> "Earlier Tonight" aka 15 minutes ago



HAHA. At least we get to see more Titus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Showing AJ's horny ass again reminds me that all you have to do is play some Jodeci or 90's R.Kelly to get her panties wet.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Rock316AE said:


> Funny how they show the BIG "TV-14" logo in an attempt to sell DVDs because they know how hated the PG era is. Basically admitting how terrible their current product is without saying it.


The Attitude Era DVD cover is shit as well.

:gun: FUCK PG!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Way too many recaps.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Titus 3:16


Titus 3:16 says I just washragged my head


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Aj sounds like you step on a puppy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



kobra860 said:


> We need to make Washrags as part of the title for this thread.


:bryan Yes


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

No way punks celebration only gets 5 minutes. they're gonna have to go over time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Cena and Dolph better be glad there were no toilets in those stalls.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Over run is like...a quarter hour


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> I want to play spades with Titus.







you know Titus is just like this :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Holy crap that heat.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Oh God. This celebration will last 3 minutes. Then Ryback will run in and murder Punk. Again.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Showing AJ's horny ass again reminds me that all you have to do is play some Jodeci or 90's R.Kelly to get her panties wet.


She's easier than that, you could play 'Have you seen her?' by MC Hammer and you'd get the job done.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Human Nature said:


> Please tell me your username is named after the group "HeatWave"??


I made this username like 7-8 years ago when I was in middle school..I don't know why I chose this name :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

When was the last time Raw actually ended on time? Seriously, every week "omg there's only 5 minutes left". Usually ends at least 7 mins after it's supposed to end


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I've got a feeling this is going to disappoint.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Punk 3:65 sign :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman taking shots at the IWC


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

OMGZ HEYMAN READZ THE FORUM


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is God


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Good Point Heyman


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Paul Trollman.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman DESTROYING the IWC.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

omg, heyman is GOD, his words are so fucking damn true :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

OH MAN HE'S USING MY ARGUMENT


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

SPEAK IT HEYMAN


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

AW SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Paul Heyman telling the truth.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

heyman shitting on all of us who thought that segment was offensive myself included


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

They really are beyond desperate to get heel heat for Punk, aren't they.

"Remember when he made fun of Lawler almost dying? Cmon, boo him!"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman and Titus made this fucking show.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

HAHAHAHAHAHA Heyman shitting on the marks calling for the Attitude Era 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Haha some girl marked out because Heyman said the name of her city


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



HeatWave said:


> I made this username like 7-8 years ago when I was in middle school..I don't know why I chose this name :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

HEYMEN IS TALKING TO ALL OF YOU ON THIS BOARD.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is the GOAT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman's going in


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is AMAZING right now


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Paul Heyman preaching gospel. TESTIFY


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman just said it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is fucking gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk is now 15 days away from having longest modern era reign.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Mike Adamle disagrees.
> 
> He managed to be much worse than Bartlett without even trying. Made it look effortless even.


Well I can't comment on the Adamle era because I wasn't technically watching at that time. Stopped watching in the mid summer of 2006, and came back just after Punk's promo in 2011.

Though I'm aware of the infamous "Jeff Harvey" incident.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

LOL Heyman is gold


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

And I'm already back to apathy. 

Nice try, Paul E. Though I suppose when you had crucifixions in your company you're an authority on Attitude.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Raising the bar, brother.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



abrown0718 said:


> you know Titus is just like this :lmao


:lmao spot on.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

HEYMAN IS DUMPING ON ALL OF YOU


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Fuck, I can't take Titus and Heyman back to back.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Bryan in the ring, Titus on commentary, I don't think anything could be better than that.

And HEYMAN IS IN THE RING!!!!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

heyman just owned all the idiots that were pissed of about the heart attack mocking haha yet there the same people who want the attitude era back,so stupid


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Of fuck off with this, enough is enough.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I guess Heyman forgot how shit like Hawk's suicide story and Katie Vick are looked back on by the general public.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



HeatWave said:


> I made this username like 7-8 years ago when I was in middle school..I don't know why I chose this name :lmao


:lmao that's hilarious! :lmao:lmao

Dat X is so dope! Revolution coming in with dat super group!!!!!
I wish there was a cool hoodie without the "WWE '13" and "Live The Revolution" logos on the hoodie.
Just the red X.

IT'S A CELEBRATION, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I stay wanting to punch Paul Heyman in the face. It's a 15 or so year condition.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman speaks the truth


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman truly is amazing on the mic every time he's out there. I only wish some of the roster would take some tips and pointers from him.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

RESPECT THIS MAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



abrown0718 said:


> you know Titus is just like this :lmao


Dead.
Home. Fucking home :lmao


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I dont think theres a wrestler alive that hayman couldn't get over.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

As Punk walks out, they'll be recapping the beginning of Heyman's promo and Cole/Lawler will be discussing their thoughts on it..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is just the boss. Trolled the IWC nicely


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

audience just drank dat heyman kool-aid


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

and he still is getting cheered


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

*Heymen is pure fucking gold.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

The back of the shirt says, "I'm a bottom".


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

And he still gets cheered.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

That was so awesome.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman just put every single whiner in their place. 

I bet all the people who bitched last week are all like "YEAH! Heyman's right!" now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman just buried the forum

WILL OUR CREDIBILITY EVER RECOVER


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Can someone just keep Punk in the back and just let Heyman talk RAW off air please


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Two things you don't do to Paul Heyman. 1. Boo, 2. Lend him money.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Paul treated some fans


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lol They pick the three worst people imaginable to zoom in on to boo Punk.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Australian said:


> heyman just owned all the idiots that were pissed of about the heart attack mocking haha


You do realize not everyone who complained about the heart attack wants the AE back, right?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Redead said:


> Heyman just buried the forum
> 
> WILL OUR CREDIBILITY EVER RECOVER


We had credibility?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This show just got boring real fast.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This was probably Titus when he was younger:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Agh, fucking stream decides to pack in as soon as Punk enters. Thank god there's more than one.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao Heyman's cry face


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

HEYMAN!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

no new belt i take it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao Heyman crying.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

*:lmao Heyman *


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao 
heyman is awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman selling that EMOTION


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman working the Punk marks yet again.

Kudos.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

a New belt would be the fucking epic cherry on the epic cake  but it won't happen


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

punk wants to mention benoit tbh


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

How can you not love Heyman?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

DID I HEAR MY NAME? :hhh :hhh :hhh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman and Titus, best things on the show tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

No new belt? This segment is now worthless.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I don't get the logic that "CM Punk is heel, therefore if he gets cheered, he's a failure."


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Probably will wait till the rock or cena wins to change belt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Is that CHAMPIONS LEAGUE music?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I'm surprise he didn't mention Stone Cold.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

In before Baklund runs in with a chicken wing.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



RKO_THUG said:


> punk wants to mention benoit tbh


What...?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Asenath said:


>


Smooth..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Striker said:


> You do realize not everyone who complained about the heart attack wants the AE back, right?


Don't you know? If you complain about today's fuckery, that automatically means that you're desperately seeking the Attitude Era V2. It definitely doesn't mean that you just don't like stupidity.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This is so beautiful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

He shook things up with dat tourbus. :ass


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This video package is giving me the serious giggles. I can't help it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



KuritaDavion said:


> Heyman and Titus, best things on the show tonight.


.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Awesome promo


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Do I have everybodies attettion now?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

365 days and counting


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Lmao...a heel cheered? this is so much fail for a guy who has been champ for a year.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Not sure about this music.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

heyman wants to fuck punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

That video package was awesome.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

he just turned face


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Rock or Undertaker appearance here would be fantastic.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

that video was epic *tears*


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

FUCKING BAH-LOONS?!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman is such a bro


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

It's a leap year: Tomorrow will be one calender year. unk2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

CM Punk chant.
Top heel right there people


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Ziggler Mark said:


> heyman wants to fuck punk


I was thinking the same thing, lol.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol! 365 days and you still suck sign.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

this relationship between punk and heyman is becoming kinda homoerotic


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Well I can't comment on the Adamle era because I wasn't technically watching at that time. Stopped watching in the mid summer of 2006, and came back just after Punk's promo in 2011.
> 
> Though I'm aware of the infamous "Jeff Harvey" incident.


There was 'Jeff Harvey', shouting 'Jamaican me crazy!' every time Kofi hit his finisher, referring to Umaga The Samoan Bulldozer as 'The Samoan Bulldog' and the botched skit he did with Cena ('It's not because you need it, it's because you want it!') to name but a few.

At one point the crowd heckled him so much he actually stormed off commentary mid show and was forced to apologise to the crowd at the start of the next ECW show.

To say he's the worst I've ever seen/heard is an understatement. He was extremely (unintentionally) funny to listen to though, mainly because of the reactions of whichever poor commentator was stuck on the desk with him. The episode where Adamle replaced Jim Ross for a week and Jerry Lawler then just spent the whole show shitting on Adamle's commentary was a classic for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol2018


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I always say it but fuck whatever the department in charge of the video packages get paid....it just isn't enough


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao 2018!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Good luck with that one Punk...


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Bruno Sammartino HOF mention :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Punk is god


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Is he a face or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol the current generation don't even know who Bruno is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This is so great


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

THAT crashed the forum? Come the fuck on guys :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol2018

Talking about Bruno?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Boos for Hulk OLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

STONE COLD VS. PUNK MENTION :mark: mark: mark: mark: mark: mark: mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heh, Hogan got booed a lot. I wasn't sure if people booed disagreeing with Heyman or booed Hogan for who he was. 

WTB Rock appearance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Paul Heyman, so great at talking shit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Great Impressions Punk, spot on.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

punk gettin jizzed on there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

That's a big plea from WWE to Bruno.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Well Austin Vs. Punk is happening at Mania. 

The show has been ungodly boring, but this segment is great.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> lol the current generation don't even know who Bruno is.


Gives me a sad.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Man the breaking glasses would have been awesome right there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Man the breaking glasses would have been awesome right there


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Punk imitating Austin was legendary.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

"I am a real American...fight for the rights of every men..."


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

WHERE ARE THE BALLLOOOOOOOOONZZZZ?????/


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

d;lkajs;dlfkj;asldkfj;asldfkj;


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

we want ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Heyman and Punk are so getting it in after this is done. Lita will have to just drive the bus this time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

IT'S... IT'S... IT'S THOSE GUYS!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

berried already....that was quick.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol atleast 90% of the crowd would have no iea who bruno is haha


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

well better than not appearing at all i guess


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

THERE THEY ARE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Straight Edge Security to save Punk.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Why is Ryback still involved in this. They should be hyping Punk/Rock


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Lol at Ryback bodying those geeks.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

"OMG it's those guys again." hahaha


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

AMBROSE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

THERE THEY BE!!!!! THANK FUCK!
Just wish Dean could get on the mic. I'll give it time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

FINALLY!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

YES KILL THAT GOONIE LOOKIN PRICK!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA HIM!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Ambrose!

Suck it, Ryback!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Yawn. Saw this last night.

And saw this two years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

These three coming in as basic bitches in black is not the right move.

Tyler....splooge. Just..splooge. He can never speak, though.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Can't remember who mentioned it earlier in the thread, but it does look very much like Ryback will be squashing all 3 of these guys at once at TLC fpalm


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

2? feed me more

3? Nah im full


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Roidback can't even take out these three cans?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:lmao those mall security outfits


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

oh god dean marks coming out hide me now


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Shout out to dat Ambrose sign.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

So...What has developed from last night?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

:mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

BEST IN DA WORLDDDD

Bitch you didn't do jackshit to Ryback lmao


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

DEAN AMBROSE AGAIN :mark:!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Punk taking the credit lol, what a dick move XD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

OMG PUNK FINNALY GOT THE UPPER HAND ON THIS FEUD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

If this was Punk from 2008-early 2011 and Tyler in the same ring/building. My ovaries would have exploded.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Very boring and lifeless show, but cool ending.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

And that, ladies and gentleman, was the debut of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns on Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

And they managed to make that kinda anti climactic.... at least Ziggler beat the shit out of Cena!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Oh fuck. That was weak as shit! Weak as SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTT!!!!!!!!!
Titus was THE whole show. No joke. 
That was the same as last night with no progression. I'm only giving it time cause of Ambrose, but fuck that was weak.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

and that concludes Survivor Series...Wait, what?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Greatest Raw of all-time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Why are they all wearing the Big Bossman's ring attire?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This forum is like a freaking virgin making love the first time. Blows up at the slightest thing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I don't want to be hyperbolic or overreact, so I'll just say that show as a whole was sub par.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

The more trailers I see for Red Dawn, the more I want to go around and punch everyone involved in the genitals.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

*Voice of Morgan Freemon* "Watching 3 hours of Monday Night Raw is like crawling through five hundred yards of shit smelling foulness I can't even imagine, or maybe I just don't want to. Five hundred yards...that's the length of five football fields" You have to crawl through miles of shit to get your reward.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I reviewed the show here (no pics and no gifs):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/wwe-monday-night-raw-11192012-review.html

Overall thoughts: TITUS O'NEIL RULES. Dolph spearing Cena through a commode also ruled. Cesaro was really awesome too. Other than that, there was nothing that good. Get yourself a gif of Dolph spearing Cena, watch that match with Titus on the mic and call it a day.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol bitch and moan, bitch and moan. Jesus christ some of you.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



TripleG said:


> Very boring and lifeless show, but cool ending.


What was cool about it? It was exactly the same as last night. Huge anti-climax.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

It seems to me people are basing 3 hours of Raw on Dean Ambrose not doing what they wanted :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Talk about anti-climactic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Underwhelming predictable ending to Raw. Show was garbage even with the greatness of Titus and Heyman.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Don't make them stooges, FFS fpalm


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

This had the potential to be such a great RAw based on everything that happened last night. Ziggler winning clean, Ambrose/rollins/reigns debuting etc. etc.... and wwe still managed to fuck it up beyond repair. BRAVO.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

TITUS DA GAWD!

that is all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I just loved the way Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns attacked Ryback. Like a bunch of bloodthirsty savages. 

Another shit Raw though. I am no longer surprised.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Good raw. Had too much AJ/recaps, but it was good all around


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Stall_19 said:


> This forum is like a freaking virgin making love the first time. Blows up at the slightest thing.


Titus, Sandow, Ambrose, Heyman, 3MB, Ricardo Rodriguez,...

wait, you mean traffic, right?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

lol WWE making all the marks stay up to essentially just to watch the same ending over again.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Raw was ok but nothing new happened. Except Ziggler being awesome and that great video package of Punk's title reign. For a second I thought Sammartino was going to come out but then I realized that would never happen.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Them last 20 minutes reminded why I regularly hate this show. Pointless segment, just to make the IWC wet themselves.

Cena limping & O'Neil commentary were the best thing to happen to this show imo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

FUCK IT, I'll try to be optimistic. Give me time to edit.


 I enjoyed the AJ/Cena kiss.
 I enjoyed the Cena "injury" (assuming it's a work)
 I liked the Cena/Dolph bathroom brawl.
 The Vermin got to close the show & look strong Triple-Bombing Ryback on free TV
 Vickie got a lot of heat.
 Cesaro is as strong as an ox, still
 Ryback got a chance to redeem himself with the Shellshock on Tensai.
 Titus O'Neil on commentary was hilarious. #WashRag


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Hilarious ending. Who the fuck ok's this shit? Fuck this company, see you all next week.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Ziggler getting the upper hand on Cena
Titus
Cena's limping

only good parts of this RAW


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

OK. I'm going back to sleep. Let's all do this again next week.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Ryback swatting Rollins and Reigns away but couldn't get a shot in on Ambrose :lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol WWE making all the marks stay up to essentially just to watch the same ending over again.


FUCKING THIS!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Raw was garbage overall, the only good segment was punk celebration and it was short, too short in fact, the way it ended felt too sudden and I think a little more could be done


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Translation...they don't actually have a plan where they are going with Ambrose/Rollins/Other Dude so they just had them do the same thing as last night without actually furthering the story.


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Still More questions then answers


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I was unimpressed at the overall show, but the makeouts/lockerroom beat up caught me by surprise, the Titus Commentary was gold, and the Balloons...oh the balloons.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

What did people actually want the ending to be like?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I like to think Ryback is getting this beatdown because he owes the wrong person money.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Once again...boring show overall with just a few good segments.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Magsimus said:


> Ryback swatting Rollins and Reigns away but couldn't get a shot in on Ambrose :lol


When they first came in Ambrose like bounced off Ryback :lmao but yeah, you don't touch the GOAT.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Titus was good. Ziggler shitting on AJ was good. Everything else was boring, predictable and/or retarded.

TLC will be the next WWE show I'm gonna watch.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

You missed one other good part.

Paul "BALLOONS" Heyman.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Asenath said:


> OK. I'm going back to sleep. Let's all do this again next week.


I'll have my tablet ready. 

By the way did anyone else notice Hogan's name on that list twice?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I was unimpressed at the overall show, but the makeouts/lockerroom beat up caught me by surprise, the Titus Commentary was gold, and the Balloons...oh the balloons.


I guess Heyman never got those balloons after all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I give this raw my highest rating ever

7 thumbs up

I deducted .05 thumbs due to the lack of balloons


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I'll give the show a 5/10 this week. It entertatained me _in spite_ of itself.

Good things:

The Cena/AJ/Vickie/Whitney Smith/Doug Brady segment was so bad it was funny.

Titus's commentary so poor it was funny.

Couple of the matches were OK.

Cena injured himself.

Bad things:

Couple of the matches were boring/poor.

Hornswoggle

The Great Khali

Anti climatic ending that was pretty much an exact repeat of last night.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> OK, tell us the good parts, man. What part of that show did you enjoy?


Titus Commentary was GODLY.
Ending segment was pretty good if predictable.
ZIGGLER AND CENA BATTLE IN A TOILET
Liked Sheamus/Sandow match and the Show/Sheamus promos were alright too.

It was very watchable, at least. Saved by the TITUS commentary though, in all honesty.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

So, that means Ryback is suspended, right? Oh, who the hell am I kidding, they're gonna forget about that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Those three coming in as goons is not a good idea..Cena and Ryback will beat their asses before they can even take out their flapjacks.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

0/10 RAW
Was promised balloons, there were no balloons.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

After all of that build up, there wasnt any balloons.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



dan the marino said:


> I guess Heyman never got those balloons after all.


True...but that segment earlier on...still funny


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I'll have my tablet ready.
> 
> By the way did anyone else notice Hogan's name on that list twice?


So was Bruno's. They both had multiple long term runs with the belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

There's just way too much boring stuff on the show to make me appreciate it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I liked the ending, basically giving away for free the end from last night. Doesn't matter to me, though. We're finally seeing CM Punk as a more dominant heel backed by a stable of guys underneath him. This can allow him to still act cowardly, but now he'll have some muscle that will really diminish the effects of him being a coward and still make him look strong, the same way it did for Hogan with the nWo in 1997, for example, or Triple H with the McMahon-Helmsley Faction. 

Right now Punk looks like a cunning heel in an advantageous position, and good God, Ryback appears to have some sort of obstacle to overcome, considering last night and tonight Punk's crew has put him through a table and left him laying, while Punk won the day. Could the WWE really be pulling their heads out of their asses and doing things logically for a change? If Ryback were to face Punk at TLC, based on last night and tonight, I could actually see a bit of interest in that match because I have a reason to want to see Punk lose and Ryback win. Christ, is this so hard? Its a simple concept. Why is it only being implemented NOW instead of like...3 months ago?

I could continue complaining about the past fuck ups with this thing, but for now I'd like to enjoy it before it dies again. I was vying for Punk to be the head of a stable to back him up, along with Heyman (who was amazing as usual tonight), and I'm getting my wish.

Aside from what I felt was a good final segment, Ziggler owning AJ and spearing Cena into the bathroom was awesome. Again, is it really so hard to make your MiTB winner look strong? The past 24 hours have been really great for both Dolph and Punk. WHY IS IT ONLY STARTING NOW?!

I enjoyed Big Show's mini promo. I've always liked Big Show on the stick.

Yeah, that's about it. The rest of the show was boring or, in the case of AJ vs Vickie, downright atrocious. But hey, I liked 3 things this weak instead of the usual 0-1, so its an improvement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


id assign suicide watch for flocka but i really want those pokemon cards


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


DA FUK DIS IS FUKED FUK VINCE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



pwlax8 said:


> So, that means Ryback is suspended, right? Oh, who the hell am I kidding, they're gonna forget about that


Heyman invited him out, but he wasn't supposed to attack Punk. And he never did since the Goon Squad got to him first.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Redead said:


> id assign suicide watch for flocka but i really want those pokemon cards


Hey. NOT COOL.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


Yup. Predicted this before RAW even went on the air.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

atleast we know now that ryback isn't strong enough to take out all the three (thank god)
the only question if they are a stable with punk being the leader who can stop them?
Cena is feuding with Ziggler (if he isn't injured) which leave only Ryback who clearly can't take Punk and his guys alone


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

One thing that bothers me.

Since Cena and AJ decided to see what each others tonsils tasted like ; didn't they uh.. prove Vickie right?

I don't know ; I'm still confused.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


it will mostly happen, but like I always said, nowadays you just have to be happy at the little marky moments, because WWE screws everything they do


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



PoisonMouse said:


> 0/10 RAW
> Was promised balloons, there were no balloons.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

oh man, on chat room today watching raw was dead quite and it seems like everyone fall asleep...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Taker2theMoon said:


>


:lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



the fox said:


> atleast we know now that ryback isn't strong enough to take out all the three (thank god)
> the only question if they are a stable with punk being the leader who can stop them?
> Cena is feuding with Ziggler (if he isn't injured) which leave only Ryback who clearly can't take Punk and his guys alone


Rollins will take them out when he turns on the group and puts himself over as a face, at least that's what should happen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

Apart from Titus engaging GOAT Mode on commentary and Ziggler trying to give Cena the most hardcore swirly ever, Raw blew. 

I wanna mark out for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns, but I'm not so far. I hope that changes soon because I hate that WWE has already killed the excitement I had for Ambrose and Rollins debuts.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



KuritaDavion said:


> Heyman invited him out, but he wasn't supposed to attack Punk. And he never did since the Goon Squad got to him first.


Oh, yeah, forgot about the Heyman invite. In that case, 4/10 because WWE didn't think of my idea of having a gigantic cake for Punk's celebration and having Ryback busting out of it like Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

I liked the Ziggler/Aj/Cena promo _a lot_! 
Also, Baloon-Heyman was awesome. 
Unfortunately I wasn't paying so much attention to the Titus commentary!! 
Have to rewatch it!  But sounds awesome!
Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns tried to look as brutal as possible. 

6,5/10.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



pwlax8 said:


> Oh, yeah, forgot about the Heyman invite. In that case, 4/10 because WWE didn't think of my idea of having a gigantic cake for Punk's celebration and having Ryback busting out of it like Marilyn Monroe.


WWE thought of your idea years ago


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

only watched the first two segments & last two segments. So they really didn't have Cena involved with Ryback or Punk at all? Guess he really was a 3rd wheel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> I'll try to be optimistic.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the AJ/Cena kiss.
> ...


Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*

was curious to see new developments, watched RAW after a month or so. complete waste of time, final segment was quite irrelevant and boring, they did the same thing againg. not sure what i was expecting.

Edit- Am i the only one who thought Dolph's promo on AJ was great? I'm not a fan of Dolph on the mic, but that was an excellent piece of work. Titus was great too.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Jammy said:


> was curious to see new developments, watched RAW after a month or so. complete waste of time, final segment was quite irrelevant and boring, they did the same thing againg. not sure what i was expecting.
> 
> Edit- Am i the only one who thought Dolph's promo on AJ was great? I'm not a fan of Dolph on the mic, but that was an excellent piece of work. Titus was great too.


i dont consider myself a ziggler mark, but i definitely agree that was a really powerful promo. he needs an award for that

nothing tops heyman's line taking shots at the IWC regarding the AE :lmao classic


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> FUCK IT, I'll try to be optimistic. Give me time to edit.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the AJ/Cena kiss.
> ...


Vickie wasn't getting real heat. It was "we fucking hate this segment" heat. 
You could tell cause they were still booing even after Cena was standing in there with them.

And did those extra's take acting classes from Claire Lynch?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



A$AP said:


> Vickie wasn't getting real heat. It was "we fucking hate this segment" heat.


Heat is heat. Doesn't matter. If it's hot, it's heat. Can it boil water? It's fuckin' heat.

I did fall out at Tamina looking like Rick Fox in a wig though! :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Jammy said:


> Edit- Am i the only one who thought Dolph's promo on AJ was great?


No, many of us enjoyed it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

We never got those balloons.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TITUS 3:16 SAYS YO ASS NEEDS A WASHRAG

I won't be surprised if PTP win the tag titles at TLC solely because of that segment. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> TITUS 3:16 SAYS YO ASS NEEDS A WASHRAG
> 
> I won't be surprised if PTP win the tag titles at TLC solely because of that segment. :lol


Or they get buried for being too black and Vince makes them tap dance on ladders to keep their jobs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't watch much of the show due to Monday Night Football, but they could have drawn the celebration out for a few more minutes than they did.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Or they get buried for being too black and Vince makes them tap dance on ladders to keep their jobs.


I won't be surprised if washrag catches on & people make signs about it. Too bad Titus doesn't have a different ring outfit, so he could steal the old rag spot from Raven.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Or they get buried for being too black and Vince makes them tap dance on ladders to keep their jobs.


That just gave me a image of Titus and Young doing the River Dance on a ladder and Vince sitting ina chair going "Well goddamn"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So, RAW...
*
The Good*
- Heyman's little 30-second backstage segments, god I love this guy. BALLOONS
- Punk's celebration
- Ziggler/Cena's little backstage brawl. Unpredictable and 'edgy' stuff like this (or at least along these lines) is what made people tune into the attitude era, not garbage
- ADR/Orton was decent
- Big Show RAGE
- Sandow not getting squashed
- PTP were great on commentary, specifically Titus. The Cara/Mysterio vs Hell No match was very fun too
- Aksana's... clothes?
- This thread always keeps me entertained, even when RAW doesn't
- Taker2TheMoon's Drawing needs to become a weekly segment

*The Bad*
- Every other match was either a squash or just flat out dull to be honest
- This AJ/Vickie/Cena trash, though I have to admit there are times where it has come close to reaching 'The Room' levels of entertaining
- Hornswoggle bringing flowers to Khali was almost surreal
- No balloons

*The Ugly *
- Cena getting injured by botching a kiss

I made sure to watch starting at the beginning tonight, figuring something would happen after Survivor Series. Overall RAW was pretty bad, though the finally hour eventually began to pick up pace and hit a stride. It made me no longer regret tuning in.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> TITUS 3:16 SAYS YO ASS NEEDS A WASHRAG
> 
> I won't be surprised if PTP win the tag titles at TLC solely because of that segment. :lol


Isn't Titus an actual bible book?

EDIT: Yep, it is. Strangely enough it ends at 3:15 >_>


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Or they get buried for being too black and Vince makes them tap dance on ladders to keep their jobs.


Speaking of which, I was expecting Vince to send the PTP to Superstars for the rest of their careers for not bringing Linda the black vote. Instead, we get Titus on commentary, which is actually kind of a promotion.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> Am I forgetting anything?


This


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



HeatWave said:


> This


:lmao:lmao the quality of that gif is so hypnotizing.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> Heat is heat. Doesn't matter. If it's hot, it's heat. Can it boil water? It's fuckin' heat.


You need a dictionary


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



HeatWave said:


> This


It looks like he's jerking two dicks onto his face.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Or they get buried for being too black and Vince makes them tap dance on ladders to keep their jobs.


unfortunately, this is WAYYYYYY more likely :no:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> *The Bad*
> - Every other match was either a squash or just flat out dull to be honest
> - *This AJ/Vickie/Cena trash, though I have to admit there are times where it has come close to reaching 'The Room' levels of entertain*ing
> - Hornswoggle bringing flowers to Khali was almost surreal
> - No balloons


Imagine Tommy Wiseau guest starring as the minister at the AJ/Cena wedding? :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL I missed that Punk impression of Austin. Brilliant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> It looks like he's jerking two dicks onto his face.


He's pulling a Bosh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

If this was 2006 we would have seen Regal's dick when Ziggler and Cena went through the bathroom stall.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Imagine Tommy Wiseau guest starring as the minister at the AJ/Cena wedding? :lol


You are tearing me apart, Cena!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Imagine Tommy Wiseau guest starring as the minister at the AJ/Cena wedding? :lol


YOO ARE TEAWING ME APART, CENA!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Walk-In said:


> It looks like he's jerking two dicks onto his face.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

virus21 said:


> You are tearing me apart, Cena!





PoisonMouse said:


> YOO ARE TEAWING ME APART, CENA!


Yes, just what this angle needs:


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it me, or did Raw start off the exact same way it did after HIAC? Oh well...The show wasn't terrible, but nothing happened, except Cena actually sold something to the point where I don't know if he was injured or not. That kind of impressed me a bit. Also Titus, he was entertaining. I literally waited all night trying to see what they are going to do with Punk, and I'm still confused.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Imagine Tommy Wiseau guest starring as the minister at the AJ/Cena wedding? :lol





virus21 said:


> You are tearing me apart, Cena!





PoisonMouse said:


> YOO ARE TEAWING ME APART, CENA!


At this point I'd say why the hell not, in fact he would've made a great RAW Guest Host when they were doing that. Hell just have him come out and taunt Punk with his "cheepa cheepa cheep".


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I waited three god damn hours for the same finish as Survivor Series.

bah


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I caught the show halfway and there was some good matches but I was SORELY disappointed with the end of RAW exactly the same way it did at Survivor Series. How could Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns possibly fool the WWE the second consecutive night in a row by posing as security guards? fpalm

What was the point of having such an ending last night if you're going to repeat it again?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Next monday has to be better


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread Heart attacks and WASHRAGS*



Headliner said:


> Just imagine the mark rage when Ryback beats these guys in a 1 on 3 handicap match at TLC.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I caught the show halfway and there was some good matches but I was SORELY disappointed with the end of RAW exactly the same way it did at Survivor Series. How could Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns possibly fool the WWE the second consecutive night in a row by posing as security guards? fpalm
> 
> What was the point of having such an ending last night if you're going to repeat it again?


Larger audience watching.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Next monday has to be better


I used to think like that.

Eventually I just accepted that WWE isn't as good as it used to be, isn't even trying to be as good as it used to be and will likely be a steaming pile of shit when I tune in.

Saves me being quite as disappointed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DubC said:


> Larger audience watching.


That's understandable but this is the freaking company that gets off on showing 1,000,000 replays during the show. How hard could it have been to do a replay and do something different? I rarely complain about how they book the show but it was extremely lazy in my opinion.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I liked tonight more than Survivor Series... may have been the Washrag thing though lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck, I can't believe I missed the PTP commentary live. If I knew they would have been that hilarious I would have stayed awake.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/tamina-sn...actions-wwecom-exclusive-nov-19-2012-26070370

Exclusive of Tamina explains to Fox why she attacked AJ Lee at SS (damn she is big, guess her cousin, The Great One, taught her well)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Show was a head scratcher for me.

I don't get why they ended the show the same they ended Survivor Series.

It seems they were making a concerted effort at having much longer than usual matches tonight. Which is fine I guess, but Orton and del Rio 2 out 3 falls is not going to do it.

And finally the strangest and most head scratching segment of the night was having AJ and Cena dry hump in the ring and suck each others faces off. What in the hell is the point?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Cena/Dolph brawl was :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Paul Heyman's argument that those who complained about last week's segment are hypocrites was really off the mark. He completely generalized fans, thinking that because a lot of smarks want the AE back that means those who complained are those same people. I don't know about the fans on twitter, etc., but most of the posters who didn't like last week's segment are also the same posters who have said that the AE shouldn't be brought back.

Also, 800,000 tuned out because of that segment, Heyman. And tbh, if this segment happened in the AE, there would probably still be people who disliked it. The Katie Vick angle was hated even though the product was edgy at the time. There are countless of examples of angles and segments that fans of the edgy product didn't like. Just sayin'.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

And this is why good crowds really help lol... Show would have come across a lot better without a bunch of zombies sitting there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> And this is why good crowds really help lol... Show would have come across a lot better without a bunch of zombies sitting there.


Well if the show was any good then maybe people would have a reaction.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Paul Heyman's argument that those who complained about last week's segment are hypocrites was really off the mark. He completely generalized fans, thinking that because a lot of smarks want the AE back that means those who complained are those same people. I don't know about the fans on twitter, etc., but most of the posters who didn't like last week's segment are also the same posters who have said that the AE shouldn't be brought back.
> 
> Also, 800,000 tuned out because of that segment, Heyman. And tbh, if this segment happened in the AE, there would probably still be people who disliked it. The Katie Vick angle was hated even though the product was edgy at the time. There are countless of examples of angles and segments that fans of the edgy product didn't like. Just sayin'.


I think Heyman's argument was more of him just playing the heel role, tbh.

Found Raw to be really entertaining tonight. Only thing I thought it was missing was Gabriel/Kidd. Dolph/Cena brawl in the locker room was great. I actually think they're doing a really good job making Dolph look on par with some of the bigger names.

Crowd was wonderful tonight. Loved the ending segment too, even if the last part of it was a carbon copy of Sunday.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well if the show was any good then maybe people would have a reaction.


They were terrible from the very get go. I thought there was some solid matches. They couldn't even get into Kofi/Barrett. You'd at least expect some Kofi chants. Like c'mon.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena only sells three moves even during makeouts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> And this is why good crowds really help lol... Show would have come across a lot better without a bunch of zombies sitting there.


You think tonights crowd was bad, wait til next monday. They'll be in the worst wrestling city in the world, Richmond, Virginia. fpalm

The only person getting any type of reaction next week will be Cena and a slight chance of Orton getting a few crickets to yell.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Solid show tonight. Good development in all of the storylines.(I was hoping for more in the Punk segment, but got some good laughs and always enjoy a good cliffhanger when it is necessary). Good backstage segments for once. No real "squashes". Even Aksana looked competitive in the divas match. 

Highlight of the night for me was Titus on commentary. I really enjoyed that tag match but he was honestly the highlight. Arrawarrawarraw's for a killer job.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Very good show IMO, even the so called "boring" matches were good to me. Liking how the Cena/AJ/Dolph storyline is playing out, liked the Kofi/Wade match but the crowd was absolute shit. The gimmick match with Khali & Hornie was funny, Khali's dance had me cracking up lol, interested in how the diva's division will be with Aksana & Tamina now in the fray.

Very good time to be a fan of the WWE instead of constantly criticizing it like some rabid smark on the internet.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

so that was the debut of yall savior dean? lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Very good show IMO, even the so called "boring" matches were good to me. Liking how the Cena/AJ/Dolph storyline is playing out, liked the Kofi/Wade match but the crowd was absolute shit. The gimmick match with Khali & Hornie was funny, Khali's dance had me cracking up lol, interested in how the diva's division will be with Aksana & Tamina now in the fray.
> 
> *Very good time to be a fan of the WWE* instead of constantly criticizing it like some rabid smark on the internet.


Not to take away from the show, but where were you last week and next week? Just sayin... It's not necessarily a very good time to be a fan of the WWE because of one show. Look at April 2nd of this year.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That final segment sucked. I was expecting more from it.

Sucked.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> That final segment sucked. I was expecting more from it.
> 
> Sucked.


Agreed. Hoping that it's just an attempt to not hotshot it and instead give the entire angle a nice, slow build. Explaining it all right away wouldn't be ideal, IMO. We'll see.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey I thought Antonio Cesaro has impressed lately, watched his debut, and then stop watching WWE for a period until the last month. I thought this guy actually has his own character and moves. I like the tag of pound-for-pound strongest WWE superstar.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Great Below said:


> Agreed. Hoping that it's just an attempt to not hotshot it and instead give the entire angle a nice, slow build. Explaining it all right away wouldn't be ideal, IMO. We'll see.



:lmao Your sig is awesome. Heyman's the man!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Cesaro is definitely their best midcard guy in terms of pure talent. I hope they find a way for him to get heat aside from being a foreigner.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/tamina-sn...actions-wwecom-exclusive-nov-19-2012-26070370
> 
> Exclusive of Tamina explains to Fox why she attacked AJ Lee at SS (damn she is big, guess her cousin, The Great One, taught her well)


I'm pretty sure they are not related. I'm not 100% certain, but I believe the Snukas are not in the same family as the classic Samoan family Anoai.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WASHRAGS & CM Punk.

Was gonna do a review on what I thought tonight, but that pretty much sums it up. Titus O'Neil on commentary...gold. Who knew?

I'll toss in a plug to the awesome nature of Antonio Cesaro & DOLPH.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW "*LIKES*"
-Brodus Clay and Tensai debuted during the "People Power" era and were monsters. Half a year later, they're jobbing to the newest monsters. Time sure has gone by fast.

-Good match between Wade Barrett/Kofi Kingston. Looks like we got a new IC Title feud. Although Barrett should move up the ladder to the main event level.

-Decent 2 out of 3 falls match between Orton and Del Rio. I'm thinking this will end their feud. Right? 

-Still trying to get used to seeing The Miz as a babyface. He's not too bad though.

-Sheamus has been impressive as a workhorse on RAW. Another decent match between him and Sandow.

-Titus O'Neil was awesome on commentary during the Team Hell No/Rey and Cara match. His jokes on Lawler were funny and Lawler even had to make some comebacks. They all seemed to enjoy it. This is why I want PTP to be pushed. Hope they do.

-Great promo from Paul Heyman. He was spot on about the fans being hypocrites. You want edgier content but you complain about the fake heart attack promo. Glad CM Punk has been Champ for one year. 

"*DISLIKES*"
-Two of the most annoying guys on the roster (Great Khali and Hornswoggle) working together in one segment. The ratings for this segment probably went down hard.

-Still don't like this Cena/AJ thing. It reminds me so much of Cena/Mickie James. This needs to end. Poor Cena on botching his chase after Ziggler. Hope he didn't hurt his ankle or knee too bad. The Cena haters probably loved it.

-Damien Sandow losing although it was a good match.

-The ending of the show was lacking. Just recruit Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns to the team already. Overall, this show was average. Not too bad or too good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ending was something that I semi-called last night. Kind of figured they would have the NXT crew only appear at the very end to make another impact. I'm not upset about it. I wanted more, obviously, yet I'll take it. It's relevant enough to end a PPV & a RAW right now. It can build like how nWo was build. Only using about 5 minutes of the final segment on the show to get the point across. It's the final part that fans will remember, so it will linger. And over a 3 hour show having them be the final thing you see could really be a blessing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The ending was SO anticlimactic. No introduction of the new guys, no explanation of Sunday, just nothing one would expect from this "grand event"... just another heel promo from Punk, and then a shitty ambush on Ryback. I really expected something more from the 1 year reign celebration 

I guess I shouldn't have any expectations about RAW any more, should I?


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The show went like I expected. They did the same after Maddox helped Punk; they had Punk and Heyman deny/ignore it and Maddox didn't show up for another week or so and when he did he didn't explain his actions well. Wouldn't surprise me if they showed up next week too not saying anything. It would have been nice though if Punk had entered the ring again after and posed with the three guys to show unity.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> Cesaro is definitely their best midcard guy in terms of pure talent. I hope they find a way for him to get heat aside from being a foreigner.


Agreed, right now Cesaro is the KING of the 5 minute tv match, love to see him move up the card.

Enjoyed most of this raw but man 3 hours is still so fucking exhausting to get through, I usually just skim it tues morn, surprised I managed to get through the whole thing last night.
Slow build is fine for new guys as long as they look strong, only worry about a stable is them not getting mic time behind Punk and Heyman, stable needs BORK too, just hoping they dont turn into another nexus/ses and are just there to get beaten up by whoever punk is feuding with.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Lazy booking with Ambrose & Co. but it's not a shock. I'm sure we'll be given a little more detail next week when creative has had a whole week to come up with ideas Vince shoots down. It's looking like Heyman is involved in some way but I can't tell if he just hired them to watch Punk's back or if they're all in cahoots together.

-Ziggler was awesome tonight. If you still think he can't cut a good promo after last week on Main Event and tonight's exchange with AJ, you're an idiot. Hopefully he takes the title off Show at or before the Rumble.

-A few of the matches seemed to go on too long. I don't know if it's because the crowd was so incredibly dead for most of the night but Miz/Otunga in particular seemed like it lasted for an hour. Normally I like long matches but tonight it seemed like none of them had much flow and they were strictly trying to take up time.

-Kane and Danielson need to split ASAP. The act has worn thin and the crowd isn't responding to it anymore. DBD would be much better off being a face that thinks he's a heel on his own.

-Titus and Cole were both awesome tonight. I couldn't help but laugh at Cole basically calling Young out for not doing shit for the team and he's got a point. Titus has a lot more potential than I ever would've guessed based on season 2 of NXT.

-Sandow/Sheamus was a good match but I don't like the end result. Having Big Show come out & interfere would've been much more benefical than Sandow just eating a boot. Hopefully he doesn't fall by the wayside if Rhodes is going to miss significant time.

-I don't think too many people really want to see a rehash of Barrett/Kofi. What's with Wade anyway? One week he's a tough brawler & the next he's back to wearing that goofy coat? He's not over enough yet to be switching things (like his theme song) all the time so just give him a set character & stick with it.

-Ryback looked good tonight and I liked that he tweaked the set-up for his finisher so he didn't look stupid again. His promo was a pleasant surprise too but I wish they'd ease up on the lame food chain references. He wants to be fed more but gets his ass whipped when he has to deal with 3 guys instead of 2? There's something wrong with that picture.

-I'm going to be pissed if Cena is banged up and Dolph suffers as a result of it. Vinny Mac should just set out 3 months after Mania to let him rest up because the nagging injuries and tweaks are getting ridiculous.

-Ohio is oversaturated with WWE events and it's hurting the product when they go there. I know they were in Cincy right after RAW 1000, then Cleveland last week, and Dayton last night and it's obvious the fans don't give a shit after that many opportunities to see them. I remember a similar problem last year only it was with SD.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


Yes, yes he can be. 

He's an excellent talker. He's developed into an A+ storytelling wrestler. Go back and watch his feud with William Regal from NXT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


*1 week later, Ambrose gets mic time*



MickieHBKfan said:


> Holy shit! This guy's amazing, push him WWE!


Calling it now.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Great crowd. Crowd went nuts for Vickie/Daniel Bryan/Ryback/AJ and Titus O'Neil was fucking HILARIOUS. Absolutely great.



> -Kane and Danielson need to split ASAP. The act has worn thin and the crowd isn't responding to it anymore. DBD would be much better off being a face that thinks he's a heel on his own.


The crowd went crazy for Bryan. They just keep booking them to look bad. With a 70 year old guy in charge, it's more his fault than the performer who is red hot and who should be getting pushed hard heading into the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> -Kane and Danielson need to split ASAP. The act has worn thin and the crowd isn't responding to it anymore. DBD would be much better off being a face that thinks he's a heel on his own.


Right now Kane and Bryan have the most interaction with the crowd than anyone else in the WWE. Especially Bryan's connection with the fans is amazing, he even gets dead crowds to turn into a loud crowd for at least a few minutes. Their act is getting lame though, I agree. I'd prefer Bryan to go solo again, give him a good face singles run. However, they should _only_ split them up if they have something lined up for Bryan, otherwise he might as well continue this gig for a while.



MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


What's with people immediately feeling the need to bash others on the internet for liking a new guy when that new guy doesn't do anything significant _THE VERY SECOND HE'S ON TELEVISION_?  You've obviously never even bothered to Youtube, let alone fuckin' Google his name, watch some of his promos and matches because if you had you'd understand why people have faith in him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WASHRAGS


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


if you want to know watch promos of his
just asking and someone answearing wont make you believe will it?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


Well.. you'd know if you actually took a few seconds out of your day to look him up.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The show was largely forgettable but I can't say that I wasn't entertained. Between AJ/Cena and Titus it was basically impossible for me to stop laughing. Still, I'd struggle to find much that I "enjoyed" about last night's Raw.

Show cut a decent promo (I stress decent), Ziggler/Cena had a fun backstage brawl, Titus injected some life into a dead commentary booth (even I'm surprised how quickly things have turned for the worse since King's return. JR/Cole and/or JBL was a million times better. Sorry King), Heyman further exemplified why he is a wrestling god (Sorry JBL), and Punk easily had the best segment of the night (even though it was short and unspectacular). Ending the night with a carbon copy attack of SS wasn't the most exciting conclusion, but I'll take it.

None of the matches stood out to me as anything more than alright. Orton/Del Rio might just be the most boring feud of the year (and that's saying something considering how many boring feuds these guys have had this year).


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw was worth a few minutes of my time. I haven't watched Raw in almost 6 months. The only reason I tuned in was to see Ambrose. Raw is still so predictable that I figured these three men wouldn't be on until the last part of the show. I was right. Even after 6 months of not watching a show of Raw, I still knew that Ambrose wouldn't be on until the very end. Fucking pathetic booking.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Heyman and Punk keeps working so well together. Best part of the whole night was Punk coming into the ring with his music and Heyman standing there on the verge of crying. 

Of course I hoped that there would be some more with the three new guys but I'm fine with what they did. Too many people have no patience and I'd say it's actually good if WWE has the confidence to actually let stories take some time to develop. Rushing things makes everything far worse in the long run. At least the trio took out Ryback again, instead of being fodder like Maddox. That's a good sign.

Speaking of Ryback I have to say that he became far less ridiculous when he spoke normally and actually sold Tensai's moves instead of doing another really boring squash. I've given a lot of criticism but I also have to give him credit when it's due. He's still got quite some ways to go but I'd rather have some improvement than none.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

For the most part it was a pretty average Raw, with most bouts being average at best. But fortunately the locker room segment involving Ziggler, AJ and Cena, the celebration at the end, the Sheamus Big Show confrontation and the Orton versus Del Rio contest helped make it a show worth watching. So overall I felt it was a decent enough broadcast. 

My only real gripe was the lack of explanation or reasoning from Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins and just a repeat of their actions from Survivor Series. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I can't make any sense of WWE. Last night's RAW was very solid with a very high ratio of quality wrestling to crap-drama. In fact RAW was much better than the Survivor Shitfest the night before. And it was free.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose has bad diction tbqh


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

well yeah it wasnt the best choice to stay up but then again the show was so bad i couldnt stop laughing 
titus was VERY entertaining and Heyman was showing us how great he actually is
backstage segment with the brawl of cena and ziggler was ok too


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Good raw.

Barrett/Kingston was a very good match, hell no/sin cara,mysterio was good too and the commentary was funny as hell.
Nice ending, i was expecting ryback to destroy that trio but it ended exaxtly like sunday night. Good enough for me.

Best part of the show is ziggler insulting AJ and the brawl just after that. 
By the way Drew Mac wearing his 3mb hat with just a towel around his waist was the highlight of this segment. Fucking hilarious when i spotted it.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

The show really sucked and I'm pissed about almost everything I've watched yesterday, but the fact that this Cena angle was an affair, and that they made out live on Raw...Doesn't that make Cena a blatant cheater on his "wife"? Isn't that a horrible message to portray?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

Cena's IRL divorce settlement happened in July or so - and Vickie's allegations make it seem like this is new news. 

(In June/July, AJ's character was love rectangling with Kane, D-Bry, and Punk. My ladyparts are tired just thinking about it, if she was also supposed to have been extramarital affairing it with Cena during that time.)


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

Show was fine. Pretty dope matches. Really enjoyed Barrett/Kingston, Orton/ADR and the tag match was pretty good too. 

Anything involving Cena is usually trash to begin with but Dolph chewing out AJ was great TV. He looked like a jock picking on the nerd girl in school and embarrassing her in front of everybody....and then proceeded to beat her Capt. Save A Hoe's ass too. Good show.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

Yes, it is wrong. No go sit in the corner and think about what you've done.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Very, very, very, boring Raw. The Cena/Dolph brawl and Titus on commentary were the best bits. The Punk/Heyman promo was ok but a bit boring. Kofi v Barrett was the best match. The rest was boring shit, I watched it in the afternoon and was falling asleep watching, 3 hours needs to stop.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What's so special about Ambrose? why are you IWC idiots jizzing over this guy? he can't be THAT good to deserve all this praise.


Ignorance is bliss, rit?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Brye said:


> Ignorance is bliss, rit?


INNIT


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL, even Chavo had a batter party party than that on ECW. WWE should have copied that angle and had Ryback disguised or hiding in a giant cake or something. Beats having him just come down the aisle.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Decent RAW, weird end. All respect for Cena from Make a wish foundation achievment, but your still stale as f as character and wrestler.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

in all honesty, they have the stuff, its just the show is TOO DAMN LONG. I mean if they go back to 2 hours, the product will be great. In 2 hours if they fit in the Dolph/Cena stuff, the Ryback/Punk stuff, the Tag-team and Titus commentary stuff, the AJ/Vickie stuff, and cancel out the pointless matches (Del Rio/Orton, Khali/Swoggle) the show will be really good. Too much filler is what is killing Raw right now. I forward to the good parts. But the positive thing is, the good parts are very good. Promo work by Punk/Heyman is gold every week, Ziggler has been awesome as of late, even Sheamus/Show promos.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

* Ryback was pleasantly surprising in the opening. He cut a good promo, which was convicting and full of intensity. In fact, Ryback overall showed signs of improving. Match with Tensai wasn't great but at least it wasn't a full out squashed and they actually had him sell some offense this time. Match was more entertaining than most of Ryback's recent squashes. This nowhere near makes me a fan of his now, but some improvement is better than no improvement. At least there were signs of him being able to cut a convincing promo finally.

* I like the move to longer matches. We saw some pretty good matches tonight with Del Rio vs Orton, Sheamus vs Sandow and particularly Kofi vs Barrett which was really good. I do like the move to longer matches and making wrestling a more prominent role in the show, which I think for a 3 hour show should definitely be done. It balances out the show with all the angles.

* The Sheamus/Big Show promo segment has put my intrigue right back into this feud after a poorly booked ending to SS. Show in particular showed some of his best promo work thus far in his current run. A lot of anger and passion from both men. Sheamus finally came across as a credible hero here by letting his emotions and frustration come across. There was still some corniness on his part, but a lot better. Whilst the ending of the SS does hurt the feud, WWE still have a chance to properly reinvigorate to a proper blow off. Definitely a good start at this Raw.

* The commentary during the Team Hell No vs Cara/Rey match was absolutely hilarious. Particularly from Titus O'Neill who was so entertaining especially in his interaction with King. He definitely has great charisma, energy and promo skills behind him. Everyone on that commentary booth (minus Young which is surprising) seemed very animated and so into it during the match and it brought the best out of nearly everyone. But O'Neill was the star here. 

* The AJ Scandal was a real mixed bag. The in ring segment was cringe worthy to watch, from the phony eyewitnesses, to the stories they were telling (oh please, not the kids! not the family!) and then the stuff with Cena and AJ was just garbage. I really think putting AJ with Cena is a big mistake. Though its clear she's over (she got a big pop tonight and was cheered heavily when putting Vickie down, some of which is due to Vickie being a total heat magnet), having her with Cena might drive away most of the male fans she's gained this year. They need to be real careful how they treat AJ here...and they aren't being very careful as of right now. The only good parts were AJ's promo work to Vickie and Ziggler's attack on Cena with Cena tweaking his knee chasing him (storyline injury?). The rest was trash.

* Yet whilst the in ring segment was garbage, the backstage segments after were great. The starting point with Vickie and AJ was pretty solid, AJ sold her emotions very well as usual, and her promo work seems be finding a bit more consistency these days (finally getting over the nerves?) Tamina's presence looked intimidating and Vickie was well...Vickie. Take that for what it may. This really picked up though when AJ stormed down the hall with Layla walking after her trying to convince her out of it. AJ then storms into the men's locker room and goes right after Ziggler. Before she can get many words out Ziggler cuts her off. Ziggler from here was the star of the segment. He cut a fantastic promo on AJ completely tearing her to shreds in a convincing manner. Really showed a darker and more callous side to Ziggler that we haven't seen much of. Ziggler's promo made an impact but AJ selling it perfectly made it that much more effective before she snaps and attacks Ziggler. Cena intervenes and pulls AJ off and Ziggler then attacks Cena leading to a big brawl in the locker room. The brawl itself was very good and made Ziggler look every bit Cena's equal, taking advantage of the injury before driving Cena into the cubicle and bulldozing it over. Ziggler looked really vicious coming back again and again before the PTP's pulled him off. I never thought I'd say that a segment in this storyline actually hit its mark and made things intriguing. But Cena, AJ and particularly Ziggler did it.

* Otunga and Miz was a nothing match. What was worst about this wasn't even Otunga's bad working but that Miz supermanned Otunga in a way that even made Cena looked human. He took so much offense and literally did two moves to finish Otunga off. Looked so stupid.

* Cesaro looked impressive and a beast against Brodus Clay again. Big fan of Cesaro, but this was a filler match till they decide what to do with Cesaro and Truth. Truth on commentary was poor for his standards.

* The Khali match was utter garbage. Complete waste of time and made Primo and Epico look horrible. Yet another unfunny attempt at comedy with Hornswoggle and this time Rosa Mendes. Just atrocious. Why on earth when you do such great work to get the tag team division up and running like it is would you go out and bury one of the teams of the division that way? (Rosa will be fine, she is most likely going to be partnered with Del Rio soon).

*Divas match was a nothing match, short and really uninteresting. Aksana can't work or sell facial expressions. Kaitlyn couldn't carry her and both made botches. Just a way to give a lame pay off for Kaitlyn. This will probably be forgotten about come TLC.

* Ending to the show was disappointing. The initial title celebration was great. Heyman's putting down the fans and putting over CM Punk as some sort of god and wrestling royalty was fantastic. Heyman can not cut a bad promo even if he tried. His acting when Punk came into the ring in particular with the fake crying and tears of joy was fucking gold. I absolutely loved it. Punk was his typical great self too, very solid overall. Loved the way he referenced Sammartino and saying he's going to beat his record and still be champion by 2018. Made me laugh.

* Out comes Ryback to confront Punk and then gets jumped again by Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Bit disappointed that it was pretty much the same thing as SS. The only part being different was that Punk looked legitimately surprised whereas Heyman looked ingenuine. Also with Punk being knocked down when the trio made the run in, he believes he did all the work himself. It allows 2 and 2 to be put together for Punk to realize and for Heyman to be potentially behind it all. Pretty clever if you ask me. Other than that, no story advancement...I seriously hope this is going to be a slow burning build and that this doesn't fizzle out into nothing.


I enjoyed this show quite a bit, but it was disappointing from the main angle perspective. I wanted more. I wanted mic time for Ambrose in particular, hopefully we'll get it next week. Only time will tell if WWE are serious about building a big buzz and story for this or that they will fizzle out. All three men are potential future stars, you have a natural big presence in Reigns who looks immense, you have a natural energetic face in Rollins who is so likeable and who the fans will get behind if you build him slowly and in the right way to turn face and to top it all off you have such a special talent in Ambrose who already has so much buzz behind him. Let's just keep our fingers crossed.

3.5/5

(Holy shit this was long, didn't even realise till now).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I laughed pretty hard at Big Show putting Sheamus in his place. Vickie's overness has gotten to the point of being Pavlovian too, it's hilarious that all it takes is her showing her face to get a rousing boo.


> Ryback was pleasantly surprising in the opening. He cut a good promo, which was convicting and full of intensity. In fact, Ryback overall showed signs of improving


The gimmick really did him no favours, I found the whole "starving man that needs to be fed" thing quite cringeworthy.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> The gimmick really did him no favours, I found the whole "starving man that needs to be fed" thing quite cringeworthy.


The gimmick isn't really the problem, its getting him over (at least in some arenas the catchphrase). The problem really has been that Ryback is a pretty one dimensional performer thus far. This weeks Raw showed potential for Ryback to become more than that.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else think Punk's 365 days promo music was the champions league intro?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

This was probably the first RAW in awhile that I watched all of. Partially because I didn't care about 49ers vs. Bears.

Probably the best parts that I liked were ones that involved Ryback because it became clear that they are really trying to not limit him as much now.

The show was too long. I don't care to see Vickie and AJ babble over a stupid storyline that involves Cena. If AJ and Cena went out one night together, SO WHAT?? Surely they can come up with better for Cena to keep him away from Punk than this crap. Why don't they do a storyline of how half the roster dates each other.

How far has the Divas Division fallen? Eve, Aksana and Kaitlyn over someone wearing a wig and screwing Kaitlyn out of a title shot. Remember when there were two seperate womens divisions? Yeah. Those days don't seem as bad now.

..and i'm sorry, I didn't care to listen to Punk and Heyman spend a large amount of time talking, talking and talking. I could really tell that WWE had too much extra time than they needed.

So an okay RAW I guess. WWE needs to plead with the station to please let them go back to 2 hours. I have no desire to watch Smackdown by the way, because I probably saw all the productive stuff on RAW.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Anyone else think Punk's 365 days promo music was the champions league intro?


Yeah I noticed that straight away too. Not sure if it was though, but awfully similar.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

As much as Dave Meltzer supposedly knows about pro-wrestling, I can't think of someone that shares their opinions that I ever disagree with more on a more consistent basis. He seems so out of touch & listening to him talk drives me fucking crazy. 

"You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know?"

Wow, great fuckin' convo. Dave, you fucking mo-mo. Who puts this idiot on podcasts? I don't fucking get it. He's always on The LAW. He does the Wrestling Observer radio. He can't talk for shit. Like legit he is one of the worst fucking speakers I have ever heard. He can't ever just make a fucking statement. He cuts himself off midsentence over and over and over and over again to the point where you don't even know what the fuck he is saying anymore. Christ I want to hit him in the mouth.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ryback has a chant revolving around food . Therefore everything about his character must be about food.

#WWELOGIC


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So because he has different opinions to you, that means he's out of touch? Yeah, great logic.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Alvarez >>> Meltzer. Meltzer needs to retire, he's out of touch and no longer relevant. You had a good run Dave.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought it was a pretty awesome RAW tbh.

Really interested in the new NXT stable.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Alvarez >>> Meltzer. Meltzer needs to retire, he's out of touch and no longer relevant. You had a good run Dave.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> As much as Dave Meltzer supposedly knows about pro-wrestling, I can't think of someone that shares their opinions that I ever disagree with more on a more consistent basis. He seems so out of touch & listening to him talk drives me fucking crazy.
> 
> "You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know. You know?"
> 
> Wow, great fuckin' convo. Dave, you fucking mo-mo. Who puts this idiot on podcasts? I don't fucking get it. He's always on The LAW. He does the Wrestling Observer radio. He can't talk for shit. Like legit he is one of the worst fucking speakers I have ever heard. He can't ever just make a fucking statement. He cuts himself off midsentence over and over and over and over again to the point where you don't even know what the fuck he is saying anymore. Christ I want to hit him in the mouth.


Whoa man, calm down and have some dip.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*How awsome was raw last night?!*

Things are really starting to pick up. We have a bunch of new fresh superstars in PTP, Cesaro , Ryback etc and last night was the first time in a while ive actually enjoyed the whole show. 
The Sheamus-Big show feud had that attitude that ive been waiting for. Ziggler delivered an awsome promo on Aj and that whole segment was pretty awsome. Titus o neil on commentary! Need I say more?
Punk and heyman! Ambrose&co. I really believe that the wwe is about to change bigtime.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> > The rumored matches for TLC are:Sheamus-Show(Chairs match),TLC match for the WWE title,Table match for tag titles,ladder match for IC title
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was posted BEFORE Raw aired, and look at how those "rumors" turned out.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

It was a bag of shit.

Like it has most of this year.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

It was okay, not sure if awesome is the right word. Titus on commentary was the highlight for me. Some of the matches really bored me to death though, especially Sheamus/Sandow. Also that AJ/Cena thing is just getting ridiculous now, even the good shows suffer because of that stupid angle.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

It was pretty good.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

The product has been so bad this year that now, when the product isn't terrible, it's like the best show ever ...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

It was actually the worst Raw in quite a few weeks.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

It was the most boring WWE show I've ever attended. While it had its moments (the last Ziggler/Cena/AJ segment, for example), most of the show was pointless filler that didn't actually advance anything. The wrestling wasn't very good either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't been too keen on Ziggler at all recently but he was one of the highlights of the show for me. That segment with AJ was scathing and I really enjoyed it. The brawl with Cena was different from what we usually get and gave a bit of uniqueness to an otherwise dull show. Paul Heyman is a fucking God. That is all lol. I was expecting more from the celebration, specifically those balloons we were promised. Sucks that they didn't show. But yeah, ending segment seemed to drag...a lot. Wasn't feeling it and they just did a repeat of Survivor Series. 

Pretty meh show tbh and I hope Cena isn't injured although I think some time off would be good for him. Only problem is, I don't think he'll take it the fucking nutter.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

was pretty shit..only parts i enjoyed was the ziggler\cena\aj backstage segement and the BALLLOOOONSSSSSS!!!!!actually there was none :\ i expected a little more from the "BIG CELEBRATION"i mean it was nice seein the 3 guys plunge ryhack threw the table but other than it was pretty shit..on a sidenote i agree with heyman yall got a little piece of the attitude error and wat do you do?make a thread saying they went to far with the fake heart attack shtick.geeez and then people wonder wheres the "edge" and "boldness"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: How awsome was raw last night?!*

Yeah I don't know, I thought it was pretty bad and most of the matches were dull. It started to pick up in the final hour though, certainly.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Freaking great RAW if you ask me.

The highlights or me were
-Sheamus and Big Show beast of a promo.
-AJ/Cena fuckery
-Dolph/Cena
-Titus OWNED on commentary.

The ending sucked! That was my biggest gripe. I mean, it's not like it ruined the entire RAW but all this hype for the segment and we get the same eding as Survior Series.

But other than that, I really enjoyed RAW. Oh and Barrett/Kingstin and Orton/ADR made for fun TV matches.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Freaking great RAW if you ask me.
> 
> The highlights or me were
> -Sheamus and Big Show beast of a promo.
> ...


you are missing the point of the ending. Punk never saw what happened to Ryback at survivor series so he thought he beat Cena and Ryback cleanly. Them doing it again made punk realize what happened. re watch the segment and figure the rest out. Heyman planned it, Punk had no idea.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty bad raw spoilers this week.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

The whole make out on stage was awkward to watch. Especially when it involved Cena.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

I found RAW to be very entertaining for once.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

this is not some shit you should worry about man. I thought the hornswoggel segment was way worse.

I thought raw was better than last couple of shows imo/


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

I shouldn't be pissed about it - this whole angle _should_ lead into a potentially awesome Cena/Ziggler feud and match.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> I shouldn't be pissed about it - this whole angle _should_ lead into a potentially awesome Cena/Ziggler feud and match.


which of course master politician cena will win


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*



Undashing Rom said:


> The whole make out on stage was awkward to watch. Especially when it involved Cena.


Oh, my god. Who knew John Cena was the world's most awkward kisser?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

peowulf said:


> I'm pretty sure they are not related. I'm not 100% certain, but I believe the Snukas are not in the same family as the classic Samoan family Anoai.


I do know they both train toghter in the ring so maybe they are related. If not, just very close. Rock talks about it and posts pics on his twitter of them working out in the ring time to time


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

It's just a storyline, and I doubt a lot of casual fans knew about his real life marriage to begin with. 

and if I remember correctly, he also made out with Eve when the marriage was still in tact.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*



sonicslash said:


> The show really sucked and I'm pissed about almost everything I've watched yesterday, but the fact that this Cena angle was an affair, and that they made out live on Raw...Doesn't that make Cena a blatant cheater on his "wife"? Isn't that a horrible message to portray?


like i said before its a way for his character to save face for when the real info starts coming out - since their tangling with the idea on tv people will think it's just a part of the wrestling show


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Another terrible, uninspiring show in every aspect, filled with pointless comedy, horribly written stories and just terrible presentation, the voiceover is horrendous. 

Good/decent/watchable things:

Titus on commentary, this guy stole the show in 2 minutes. That was an awesome, on the spot conversation between Titus, Lawler and Cole. This guy has big potential and they need to push him as a single in the near future.

Ryback's promo and match. 

Big Show/Sheamus promo. 

Orton/ADR putting on another great TV match. Randy's smoothness in the ring is unbelievable, best worker in the company.

Cena/Ziggler backstage segment/brawl. Old school. 

I will add Cena's "selling" when he limped after Ziggler but like I thought, it was legit injury and they just threw it in the storyline on the spot. Still funny. And it was a smart move, if Cena needs an "out" for a few weeks instead of doing another angle next week.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> you are missing the point of the ending. Punk never saw what happened to Ryback at survivor series so he thought he beat Cena and Ryback cleanly. Them doing it again made punk realize what happened. re watch the segment and figure the rest out. Heyman planned it, Punk had no idea.


Agreed. Punk was clearly startled by what happened to Ryback.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think due to the very low expectations this years RAWs have driven us all too, when its average we think its a good show.. decent enough, RAW storylines are kinda picking up with the NXT guys, the Divas getting a kinda story with the AJ thing, thought the Aksana would play out longer but no doubt that'll be for Eve and smackdown, Show and Shaemus although a crap sfued, we now know they have great in-ring chemistry so i don't mind as much, as i was dreading when it first started. Orton and ADR, both going nowhere along with Barrett at this point.. shame, they could all be utilized so much better.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

Well, they are both (kayfabe) single, which ultimately makes this angle even more stupid.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

I think both are single outside of kayfabe as well.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

John Cena getting them sloppy seconds from dat boss :bryan

Edit: By the way OP, the show did suck tremendously. You're not crazy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

I guess you've never watched movies and stuff before?


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*



Lord Stark said:


> I think both are single outside of kayfabe as well.


She was dating Jay Lethal, I heard some rumors that she broke up with him and is dating another guy now though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Am I the only one that enjoyed Raw this week?

- Ryback's opening promo was awesome. I don't want to like the guy, but it's hard not to. FEED ME MORE is a great chant.
- Titus O'Neil's commentary. Simply epic. This guy has some serious mic skills and oozes charisma.
- Ziggler's verbal beatdown on AJ. One of the best promos I've ever seen
- A good Kofi/Barrett match
- The three newbies at the end


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*



Asenath said:


> Oh, my god. Who knew John Cena was the world's most awkward kisser?


He's better at kissing ass than kissing lips. Maybe he should've kissed her on the cheek?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Eddie Ray said:


> you are missing the point of the ending. Punk never saw what happened to Ryback at survivor series so he thought he beat Cena and Ryback cleanly. Them doing it again made punk realize what happened. re watch the segment and figure the rest out. Heyman planned it, Punk had no idea.


Or he just did what a typical heel does and just acts like even if someone helped him, he did it all on his own, so it makes the fans angrier because they know that he knows how he won, but he acts like he won differently.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

I think the majority was upset about the fact that they weren't John Cena.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

Cena taped his private parts to his body so he didn't get a boner kissing AJ on screen.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Is it wrong that I'm upset about....*

It got Cena out of the main event of RAW so I'm happy.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it was a very good raw by current wwe standards. i liked the part when aj stormed into the men's locker room and had that confrontation with ziggler. the shit ziggler said was straight up mean. that felt fresh and different. only thing that was a letdown was the 365 celebration. that was a "celebration"?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I actually kinda enjoyed this weeks Raw.

-Cena and Dolph brawl was pretty cool
-Dolph's verbal beatdown of AJ was awesome
-TITUS.
-Heyman and Punk once again were gold
-Hate the guy but Ryback's promo was simple and straight to the point before Tensai ruined everything.
-Barrett winning

MUCH better than we've been getting recently.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> As much as Dave Meltzer supposedly knows about pro-wrestling, I can't think of someone that shares their opinions that I ever disagree with more on a more consistent basis. He seems so out of touch & listening to him talk drives me fucking crazy.


Explain to me how he is out of touch or what opinion you object to? He understands WWE and their business more than anyone. I guess you don't read the Observer. All you mentioned was his speech impediment.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its just too long, if it was 2 hours the shows would be good,
but at 190 mins, tooooooooo long.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I really liked this show. Sure, there was some crap as usual (Hornswoggle and Khali anyone?) but with several good to great (yes, great) matches, I found this to be the best Raw in ages. I give it a 7/10. I LOVED Barrett vs Kingston, the eye work was something you never see in the WWE and it felt fresh. Kofi sold it well and I thought it was just about the match of the night. However, Del Rio and Orton really brought it with their 2/3 falls match, even though it was a little on the short side. I thought it was awesome. Very physical and Orton sold the arm well. The only other matches worth mentioning is Sandow vs Sheamus which was much better than I thought it would be. I liked how Sandow kept going back to the chinlock, which is a rest hold, and made it effective. There was a story told in the match, one that showed Sandow trying everything he could to beat Sheamus but just not being able to get it done and Team Hell No vs Rey and Cara which was pretty fun despite the commentary really being annoying and distracting. The backstage segment with Dolph, AJ and Cena was very good as well. The final segment was awesome. Loved it. WWE was just on the top of their game with this show and I really enjoyed it. Oh and by the way...WHERE WERE THE BALLOOOOOONS????


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Some random RAW things:
- The announcers make Tensai a big deal. But he issn;t. He is jobbing to everyone, even to R-truth within 3 minutes. 
- Barrett def. Kingston. Nice for Barrett, but he is main event material. Def. Kofi issn't doing anything for him. I still don;t like his Elbow finisher, but atleast it is pissing of some Chris (looks like a fat jobber) Hero / Kassias Ohno fans of. 
- Kaitlyn looks hot.
- Clay jobs again, looked very weak in his match. I still don;t care for Cesaro's gimmick. He is a great wrestler, but has a shitty gimmick.
- The Vickie/AJ angle issn;t doing anything to me. Atleast the actress the WWE uses looked kinda hot. 
- Please end the Orton/ADR feud. It's one-sided and no one cares for ADR. ARD looses every feud he is in, but will get a win bck against a lover card jobber, maybe Ryder, Sin Cara of Clay. 
- Poor Colons, they look like jobbers and now they loose a handicap match against a guy who can't even walk. 
-It looks like The Miz is quite over as a face, maybe this is a good thing for him. I still don;t like him. 
- Sandow looked strong against Sheamus, that's good. Fun match. 
- Ziggler needs a win over Cena. 
- The PTP are getting more entertaining on the mic, well atleast Titus. So why is Young in the team?? 
- The Punk/Heyman segment was good. 
- I had hoped the ending was a bit bigger, because this was more a replay from SS.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Honestly, the show would be great every week if only it was 2 hours...they have great stuff but 3 hours is too long with too much filler.


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

*Best RAW in a long time. Thoughts?*

I have been out of town for Thanksgiving and just saw Monday's RAW. I thought it was the best obe overall in a couple months. A lot of what I thought was getting a boring/uninspired in the WWE was kind of redeemed last night by them focusing on a lot of cool things. A lot of old school aspects and a lot of catering to the IWC fans, unintentional or not. Prime time Players hysterical commentary with Cole and Lawler cracking up and ad libbing, ECW reference, Ambrose stuff, the bathroom Cena/Ziggler stuff was rad and intense. I think the WWE has a lot of cool stuff going on right now, finally, after a couple months of shit. Hopefully they don't blow it.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Best RAW in a long time. Thoughts?*

Yes but 3 hours is too damn long. If they go back to 2 hours and book with the same effort, the show will be great because there won't be so much filler that they have to add with 3 hours.


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Best RAW in a long time. Thoughts?*

Not to mention Sandow seeming to get a push. A lot of people seemed to be pleased with the Sheamus/Big Show PPV match. Hetman referencing SCSA and The Rock vs Punk. Theist goes on of things i thought were fun monents. A+ Raw, I thought,


----------



## MangoDylzXx (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Best RAW in a long time. Thoughts?*



_matty_ said:


> Not to mention Sandow seeming to get a push. A lot of people seemed to be pleased with the Sheamus/Big Show PPV match. Hetman referencing SCSA and The Rock vs Punk. Theist goes on of things i thought were fun monents. A+ Raw, I thought,


A+ Raw, man your off your nut, it was a DECENT episode.. Alot of people think it's alot better than it actually was because of the shit we have had to sit through..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Best RAW in a long time. Thoughts?*


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Why is everyone blowing their loads over three guys that will probably forgotten in a couple of months?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Why is everyone blowing their loads over three guys that will probably forgotten in a couple of months?


Probably because they are the most exciting thing besides Ziggler at the moment.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Probably because they are the most exciting thing besides Ziggler at the moment.


*besides Ziggler, Punk and Heyman.


----------

